# The World Through My Camera



## KeanoManu

I'd like to share some pictures that I've taken from trips around the world... Or more correctly, trips around Europe and the US. Currently I have no pictures from other regions of the world. Which is a little sad.

I've been wanting to open a thread like this for a long time so now it's time to actually do it. There will be photos from the usual suspects, but also from cities and towns that rarely feature in this section.

I'll post eight pictures per post and I'll try to keep some sort of theme for every post.

Feedback are welcomed.


----------



## KeanoManu

*1. Tallinn, A walk to/from Kadriorg Palace*

One of my favourite cities. The Estonian capital are a very underrated city. These pictures was taken on the walk from the old town towards Kadriorg Palace a bit outside of the center and back. Photos from the actual palace will be another update. Pictures from 2011.


11_Tallinn_017 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_Tallinn_018 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_Tallinn_019 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_Tallinn_020 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_Tallinn_041 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_Tallinn_045 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_Tallinn_048 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_Tallinn_051 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*2. New York City, Streetscapes*

Some random streetscapes from New York City. This is the type of pictures that I really enjoy taking. Pictures from 2011.


11_NY_007_001 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_NY_007_017 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_NY_007_018 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_NY_007_021 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_NY_007_030 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_NY_007_093 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_NY_007_147 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_NY_007_174 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*3. Rome, Snow in Rome*

I was unlucky enough to visit Rome during one the few occurences of snow in the city. The only positive thing with that was that I guess it gave me some fairly uncommon pictures. Pictures from 2012.


12_01_007 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_01_008a by alpe89, on Flickr


12_01_010 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_01_016 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_01_018 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_01_024 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_01_027 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_01_108 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## FREKI

Great photos and thread mate!

( that first Italian snowman made me LOL :lol: )

Looking forward to more! :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*4. Mobile, Downtown streetscapes*

Thanks for the likes and comments!

I took a day-trip to Mobile, Alabama. This city felt like a ghost town, at least as soon as you left the freeway. It could have been because I was there around noon a saturday... I liked the architecture in the city though. Pictures from 2013.


13_TX_005_036 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_005_037 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_005_038 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_005_039 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_005_040 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_005_046 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_005_047 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_005_049 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*5. Miami, Ocean drive at night*

A walk down Ocean Drive in Miami Beach during the evening after dark. Pictures from 2013.


13_XFL_05_051 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_XFL_05_052 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_XFL_05_054 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_XFL_05_056 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_XFL_05_058 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_XFL_05_061 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_XFL_05_062 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_XFL_05_064 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## alexander2000

very nice ground level shots...


----------



## KeanoManu

*6. London, Bus ride*

Thanks alexander2000 for the likes and comment and OpenlyJane for the likes!

After a few days where the site was almost impossible to reach it seems like it's possible to post again so here's some more photos.

I've been thinking though, are eight photos per post maybe too much? Should it be reduced a little or is it a good amount of photos per post?

Anyways, I took a bus ride from Hyde Park to Piccadilly Circus. I regret that I didn't took more pictures during the ride. The window was so dirty that I thought that it wouldn't be any good pictures, but it didn't affect the pictures in the end. Pictures from 2011.


London_227 by alpe89, on Flickr


London_229 by alpe89, on Flickr


London_231 by alpe89, on Flickr


London_232 by alpe89, on Flickr


London_233 by alpe89, on Flickr


London_236 by alpe89, on Flickr


London_238 by alpe89, on Flickr


London_239 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

I think that you can get away with up to 20 images per post.


----------



## KeanoManu

*7. Santa Cruz, Boardwalk*

I think I'll keep it to eight photos per post, but I'll limit it to one post for each time I post.

So here's eight photos taken at the boardwalk in Santa Cruz, California. Pictures from 2010.


001_R1_171 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_R1_179 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_R1_180 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_R1_185 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_R1_192 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_R1_195 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_R1_204 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_R1_207 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Nice pictures of Santa Cruz - a place that I have visited. There's a great little sea-side town a little further south, called Capitola.....lovely...


----------



## KeanoManu

Thank you!
There's many beautiful things to see alongside coastal California. I never went to Capitola though. Just stopped in Santa Cruz to sleep to avoid getting into San Francisco too late in the evening.

It would probably be possible to spend a two week vacation only traveling on Route 1 and never get bored. It's well worth the extra traveling time to travel along the coast instead of the inland highway.


----------



## KeanoManu

*8. Louisiana, Highways and swamps*

When I'm a passenger in a car I like to take photos of the road. These are from southern Louisiana which had a very beautiful scenery. I hope that it's okay to sometimes post pictures that are not urban in this forum section. Pictures from 2013.



13_TX_002_011 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_002_012 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_002_013 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_002_017 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_006_013 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_006_014 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_006_015 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_006_016 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*9. Tallinn, Kadriorg Palace*

Here's the photos of the Kadriorg Palace, which at the time of my visit was undergoing a renovation, and the park in it's vicinity.


11_Tallinn_030 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_Tallinn_032 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_Tallinn_028 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_Tallinn_039 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_Tallinn_022 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_Tallinn_025 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_Tallinn_040 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_Tallinn_024 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*10. London, Random streetscapes*

Some streetscapes from London. Pictures from 2011.


London_003 by alpe89, on Flickr


London_008 by alpe89, on Flickr


London_020 by alpe89, on Flickr


London_021 by alpe89, on Flickr


London_172 by alpe89, on Flickr


London_203 by alpe89, on Flickr


London_243 by alpe89, on Flickr


London_244 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## Svartmetall

Always enjoy seeing London. Fantastic city that.


----------



## KeanoManu

*11. Rome, Details at St. Peters Square*

Yes, it is a fantastic city. I spent 2½ days doing nothing more than just walking around and looking at all the things there were to see in the city and I still feel that I missed so much.

Let's stay in Europe for a while. Seven photos of the statues and architectural details at St. Peters Square in the Vatican in Rome. At the end there's a picture of the Vatican taken from a little distance. Pictures from 2012.


12_01_062 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_01_092 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_01_093 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_01_094 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_01_095 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_01_096 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_01_100 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_01_055 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*12. Nevada, Outside Hawthorne*

Here's some photos taken outside of Hawthorne, Nevada in the Mojave desert. Pictures from 2010.


003_LT_150 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_LT_151 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_LT_153 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_LT_155 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_LT_157 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_LT_158 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_LT_159 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_LT_160 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu

great mix of pics in here - old stuff, new stuff, big cities, rural shacks, infrastructure, parks - look forward to more!


----------



## KeanoManu

*13. New Orleans, French Quarter at day*



stevekeiretsu said:


> great mix of pics in here - old stuff, new stuff, big cities, rural shacks, infrastructure, parks - look forward to more!


Thank you very much!

I try to jump as much as possible between different types of photos. 

---

The beautiful French Quarter in New Orleans as seen during the day. Pictures from 2013.


13_TX_003_002 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_003_006 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_003_011 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_003_012 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_003_016 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_003_020 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_003_022 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_003_023 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*14. Fort Lauderdale, Hurricane Isaac*

In 2012 I had some very bad luck in terms of weather when I traveled. First I experienced snow in Rome and then I was in Florida when Hurricane Isaac rolled in. At least I had a good viewing spot from the hotel window. The first picture shows how the Fort Lauderdale skyline looked like i decent weather and then...

As someone from a cold climate it was interesting to see how they dealt with the sand in a similar way as we deal with snow. Pictures from 2012.


12_FL_005_012 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_FL_005_027 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_FL_005_028 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_FL_005_029 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_FL_005_031 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_FL_005_032a by alpe89, on Flickr


12_FL_005_033a by alpe89, on Flickr


12_FL_005_035 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*15. New Orleans, French Quarter at night*

The beautiful French Quarter in New Orleans as seen during the night/evening. Pictures from 2013.


13_TX_003_073 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_003_074 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_003_124 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_003_126 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_003_128 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_003_131 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_003_194 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_003_197 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*16. San Francisco, Cable cars*

What would San Francisco be without its cable cars? Some random pictures featuring this iconic mode of public transportation. Even though I don't think many from the local population use them for their daily commute to or from work. Pictures from 2010.


002_SF_215 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_269 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_270 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_271 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_278 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_279 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_280 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_300 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*17. San Francisco, Skyline*

I went up in Coit Tower and took some pictures of the San Francisco skyline. The windows were dirty, but once again I regret that I didn't took more pictures than I did up there because it didn't really show in the photos. Pictures from 2010.


002_SF_370 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_371 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_372 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_373 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_374 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_375 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_376 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_377 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


Thanks! Always appreciated!


----------



## KeanoManu

*18. San Francisco, Streetscapes*

Third in-a-row from this beautiful city. Despite it's hilly topography, San Francisco is a city where I really enjoy walking... And taking pictures in. Most of these random streetscape pictures are taken between Union Square and Fisherman's Wharf. Pictures from 2010.


002_SF_169 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_234 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_275 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_276 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_277 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_285 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_290a by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_318 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*19. Lake Tahoe, Pictures of the lake*

These may be boring as all eight of them show more or less the same thing, a lake from different views. But that's also one of the reasons for why I post many pictures in one post. To be able to post several pictures of the same object without spamming. Pictures from 2010.


003_LT_093 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_LT_094 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_LT_095 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_LT_096 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_LT_098 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_LT_099 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_LT_101 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_LT_103 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*20. London, Views from Tower Bridge*

Leaving California for a while and instead showing some pictures from London and some views from Tower Bridge. This was during the time when The Shard was being built so the unfinished building is visible in some of the photos. Pictures from 2011.


London_131 by alpe89, on Flickr


London_133 by alpe89, on Flickr


London_134 by alpe89, on Flickr


London_135 by alpe89, on Flickr


London_136 by alpe89, on Flickr


London_138 by alpe89, on Flickr


London_139 by alpe89, on Flickr


London_140 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ As usually very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*21. Houston, Highways*

Pictures of highways around Houston, Texas. Pictures from 2013.


13_TX_006_026 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_006_027 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_007_003 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_007_004 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_007_005 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_007_006 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_007_033 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_TX_007_034 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*22. Tallinn, Old Town*

Random pictures of the Old Town in Tallinn. Pictures from 2011.


11_Tallinn_128 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_Tallinn_129 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_Tallinn_133 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_Tallinn_135 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_Tallinn_171 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_Tallinn_173 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_Tallinn_184a by alpe89, on Flickr


11_Tallinn_186 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*23. Tallinn, Skyline*

Another post from Tallinn. This time it is skyline photos. First five photos are taken from the great view that I had of the city from the roof of my hotel. The last three were taken from my hotel room window. Pictures from 2011.


11_Tallinn_118 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_Tallinn_119 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_Tallinn_120 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_Tallinn_121 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_Tallinn_122 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_Tallinn_065 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_Tallinn_066 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_Tallinn_067 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*24. Rome, Colosseum*

The most essential thing of a Rome trip is a visit to the Colosseum, so here's eight photos featuring it. Unfortunately I have no pictures from inside the building since it was closed during my whole visit because of the snow. Scheduled to open the day after I left... 

Pictures taken at two different days which explains the difference in the amount of snow on the ground. Pictures from 2012.


12_01_167 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_01_170 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_01_176 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_01_177 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_01_179 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_01_290 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_01_292 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_01_296 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*25. California, Route 1*

Pictures taken while driving north on US Route 1 in California. Probably the most beautiful route I've ever traveled on. Pictures from 2010.


001_R1_100 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_R1_105 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_R1_111 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_R1_126 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_R1_127 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_R1_130 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_R1_132 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_R1_135 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*26. Fort Lauderdale, Beach life*

Eight photos showing the life at the beach in Fort Lauderdale during a crowded summer saturday. Pictures from 2012.


12_FL_009_005 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_FL_009_021 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_FL_009_023 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_FL_009_024 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_FL_009_026 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_FL_009_030 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_FL_009_052 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_FL_009_053 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*27. Las Vegas, The Strip at night*

The city that never sleeps... are a well-known nickname for New York City, but it's also true for Las Vegas. Eight photos of life at the Strip in Las Vegas at dark. Pictures from 2010.


004_LV_029 by alpe89, on Flickr


004_LV_030 by alpe89, on Flickr


004_LV_031 by alpe89, on Flickr


004_LV_034 by alpe89, on Flickr


004_LV_047 by alpe89, on Flickr


004_LV_049 by alpe89, on Flickr


004_LV_084 by alpe89, on Flickr


004_LV_136 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*28. Orlando, Universal Studios*

I'm not sure that this type of photos are interesting to post here but these amusement parks usually offer good photos spots and lifeful situations to catch.

Don't worry, I won't post pictures of me having fun, just other people at the park(s) having fun. Let me know if they are lowering the quality of the thread. Pictures from 2012.


12_FL_004_001 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_FL_004_003 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_FL_004_004 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_FL_004_005 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_FL_004_006 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_FL_004_007 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_FL_004_008 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_FL_004_012 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*57. Prague, Charles Bridge*

Thank you very much! Always nice to see comments, especially if they're so positive. 

---

This new page will be dedicated to the Czech capital of Prague!

I went to Prague a few weeks ago and took plenty of pictures. I really liked this city, the architecture was really stunning! The first five pictures are from the famous Charles Bridge. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR1_157 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_177 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_192 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_193 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_235 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*58. Prague, Views from Charles Bridge*

Five views from the same bridge. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR1_129 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_138 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_139 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_140 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_205 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*59. Prague, Small Square*

Pictures in and around a small square not far from the bridge. I don't think that it has a name though. What I do know is that it has beautiful buildings. Pictures From 2014.


14_08PR1_560 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_561 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_562 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_564 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_566 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*60. Prague, Changing of the Guards*

The changing of the guards at the Presidential Palace. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR1_435 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_436 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_437 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_438 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_440 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*61. Prague, Evening at the river*

The castle and Charles bridge viewed from a distance at evening. The flies (and spiders!!) were really annoying though. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR2_210 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_211 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_213 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_224 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_225 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*62. Prague, National museum*

The National Museum in Prague are really a beautiful building, like most buildings in this city. It's obvious that putting some effort in the small details of buildings makes cities so much more beautiful. Too bad that politicians and developers today don't care about that if there's a dollar or euro to be earned... Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR2_038 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_039 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_040 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_041 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_050 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*63. Prague, Night*

Night shots in the Old Town. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR2_350 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_351 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_352 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_353 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_354 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity

Just saw this thread, great pictures KeanuMano!! Also check out my thread in my sig if you'd like!


----------



## KeanoManu

*64. Prague, Powder gate*

Thanks you, musiccity! I'll take a look. 

---

Powder gate, the last still remaining original gate in the city. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR1_004 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_005 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_012 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_015 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_021 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## DWest

quite a nice photo collection....it's like a travelogue.


----------



## KeanoManu

*65. Prague, Streets in Lesser Town*

Thanks, DWest!

---

Street scenes from the part of Prague called Lesser Town in english. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR1_472 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_473 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_477 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_480 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_481 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Great thread that is enjoyable to follow! kay:


----------



## KeanoManu

*66. Prague, Walking down from the Castle*

Thanks! I do my best to keep it interesting. 

---

Five photos from the steep road leading down from the Castle to the city. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR1_450 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_451 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_454 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_455 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_462 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*67. Prague, Astronomical Clock*

One of the most well-known landmarks of the city. It was yet another one of these really hard things to take photographs of. So much people, so little space... Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR1_572 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_578 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_580 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_582 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_583 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*68. Prague, Small market*

A small temporary market just outside of Old Town. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR1_627 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_628 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_629 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_631 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_632 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*69. Prague, Na Příkopě*

A pedestrian street connecting Wenceslas Square with the Square of the Republic. One of the main streets in the city. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR2_111 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_117 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_118 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_122 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_124 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*70. Prague, Charles Bridge by night*

Night shots on the bridge. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR2_280 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_282 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_285 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_288 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_295 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*71. Prague, Streets and a Church*

Random streets in Prague, and a church. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR2_140 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_141 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_142 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_143 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_144 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Simply great! Thank you, Keano.


----------



## KeanoManu

*72. Prague, Night over the river*

Night shots over the river taken in the direction away from Old Town. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR2_237 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_238 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_239 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_240 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_242 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*73. New Orleans, Skyline*

It may not be the largest skyline in the world, but it's decent and in a very nice setting with the Mississippi River flowing in front of it. Pictures from 2013.


13_06_05_116 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_117 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_118 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_119 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_120 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## ferdinand mex

Blue sky!

Really nice.


----------



## KeanoManu

*74. Route 1, Views*

Views along Route 1 in California. Pictures from 2010.


001_R1_123 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_R1_136 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_R1_137 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_R1_139 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_R1_154 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*75. San Francisco, Golden Gate Bridge*

The most iconic landmark in San Francisco, and maybe even the second most iconic in all of the United States (after Empire State Building)? Pictures from 2010.


002_SF_406 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_407 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_410 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_418 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_419 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*76. Lake Tahoe, The Town*

Random pictures of this small town. Pictures from 2010.


003_LT_039 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_LT_048 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_LT_068 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_LT_069 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_LT_085 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*77. Las Vegas, New York, New York*

Five pictures of the hotel New York, New York. Pictures from 2010.


004_LV_272 by alpe89, on Flickr


004_LV_273 by alpe89, on Flickr


004_LV_274 by alpe89, on Flickr


004_LV_283 by alpe89, on Flickr


004_LV_284 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*78. San Diego, Skyline*

Taken from Coronado Island. Pictures from 2010.


005_SD_414 by alpe89, on Flickr


005_SD_417 by alpe89, on Flickr


005_SD_419 by alpe89, on Flickr


005_SD_434 by alpe89, on Flickr


005_SD_441 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

As usually very nice updates about your trips


----------



## KeanoManu

*79. Santa Monica, Views from the pier*

It's a beautiful view from the Santa Monica Pier. Pictures from 2010.


006_LA_590 by alpe89, on Flickr


006_LA_592 by alpe89, on Flickr


006_LA_615 by alpe89, on Flickr


006_LA_616 by alpe89, on Flickr


006_LA_617 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*80. New Orleans, Streets*

Random streets in the French Quarter of New Orleans. Pictures from 2013.


13_06_05_364 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_365 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_366 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_367 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_368 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*81. New York, Night at Times Square*

Pictures of a bright Times Square during the dark hours of the day. Pictures from 2011.


009_NY_449 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_450 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_452 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_456 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_464 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## DWest

cool and nice shots from various places......such a good collection.


----------



## KeanoManu

*82. New York, Streets*

Thanks!

---

Random streets on Manhattan. Not a skyscraper in sight. Pictures from 2011.


009_NY_312 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_315 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_322 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_324 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_329 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*83. Prague, Old Town Square at Night*

Five pictures of the buildings at the Old Town Square at darkness. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR2_319 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_321 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_322 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_323 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR2_325 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*84. Kutná Hora, Small town*

Kutná Hora is a small town about an hour away from Prague. Once it were one of the most important cities in Bohemia, and therefore also one of the more important cities in central Europe. But a set of unfortunate events during the years have made the town fade into obscurity and are today just a small town of about 20.000 inhabitants. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR1_593 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_596 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_602 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_612 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_614 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*85. New York, Battery Park*

Battery Park, the famous park at lower Manhattan. Pictures from 2011.


009_NY_067 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_069 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_101 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_119 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_123 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*86. Stockholm, Södermalm*

Apparently, this district of Stockholm was named as one of the best hipster districts in the world by some American travel guide. Pictures from 2014.


14_05_257 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_05_258 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_05_259 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_05_261 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_05_262 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Vår kära Stockholm ser bra ut! Tack för updateringar. kay:


----------



## KeanoManu

*87. Varberg, Town Square*

Stockholm does always look good. 

---

The main square of Varberg. Pictures from 2014.


14_06_381 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_06_383 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_06_386 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_06_387 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_06_388 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Very nice! I never new there was such a nice town in Halland County.


----------



## KeanoManu

*88. Fort Lauderdale, Skyline 1*



dj4life said:


> Very nice! I never new there was such a nice town in Halland County.


I was pleasantly surprised too. But I guess many countries in Europe have these smaller towns with older city centers that are very beautiful. And I'm sure there's more of them in Sweden.

---

The Skyline of Fort Lauderdale Beach, looking south. Pictures from 2012.


12_08_11_075 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_11_079 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_11_085 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_11_094 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_11_095 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*89. Fort Lauderdale, Skyline 2*

The skyline of Fort Lauderdale Beach in the other direction. Pictures from 2012.


12_08_11_243 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_11_244 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_11_247 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_11_249 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_11_250 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*90. Rome, Snowy streets*

Snow-covered streets in Rome. Pictures from 2012.


12_02_01_084 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_087 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_193 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_199 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_201 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*91. Stockholm, Sergels Torg*

Sergels Torg are a square in central Stockholm that's known as a place for celebrations and demonstrations. Pictures from 2014.


14_05_057 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_05_059 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_05_062 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_05_064 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_05_070 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Eh, Sergels torg is one of the uglier places in central Stockholm, IMO. However, it does have some vibe.


----------



## KeanoManu

*92. New Orleans, Outside the French Market*



dj4life said:


> Eh, Sergels torg is one of the uglier places in central Stockholm, IMO. However, it does have some vibe.


Agree. It's not a pretty place, especially not at night. But it's still one of the sights of the city and arguably the one spot that could be considered as central Stockholm. 

---

I didn't get any good pictures inside the French Market, but I took a few outside of it. Pictures from 2013.


13_06_05_342 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_343 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_344 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_347 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_351 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*93. Los Angeles, Griffith Observatory*

The pictures feature a building known as the Griffith Observatory, known from the movie "Rebel Without a Cause". Pictures from 2010.


006_LA_331 by alpe89, on Flickr


006_LA_333 by alpe89, on Flickr


006_LA_334 by alpe89, on Flickr


006_LA_350 by alpe89, on Flickr


006_LA_349 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*94. Prague, Boats in the river*

Pictures of some boats in the Vltava River that flows through Prague. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR1_150 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_151 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_152 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_175 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_190 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*95. San Francisco, Streets*

A few more street scenes from this awesome city. They're all from the area around Fisherman's Wharf. Pictures from 2010.


002_SF_118a by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_124 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_131 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_132 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_133 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*96. Rural Pennsylvania, Barns*

Barns in rural Pennsylvania. Pictures from 2011.


002_AM_176 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_AM_184 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_AM_203 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_AM_227 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_AM_228 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Such travels.... Particularly charmed by the Pennsylvania barns..... so reminiscent.


----------



## KeanoManu

*97. Rome, Streets*

While urbanity are always prefered, rural areas have their charm too. 

---

Some streets in Rome with not as much snow on them as in the previous Rome post. Pictures from 2012.


12_02_01_090 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_094 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_103 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_212 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_214 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## ferdinand mex

One of the most beautiful threads in the forum


----------



## KeanoManu

*98. London, Big Ben and the Parliament*

Thank you very much! 

---

Big Ben, probably one of the most famous symbols of any city in the world. Very touristy pictures this time. Pictures from 2011.


11_05_01_368 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_380 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_394 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_395 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_398 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*99. London, Streets*

Some street scenes in London's Bayswayer district. Pictures from 2011.


11_05_01_013 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_016 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_018 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_023 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_027 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*100. London, Streets*

Some more street scenes in London. This time from central parts around Piccadilly Circus. Pictures from 2011.


11_05_01_115 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_116 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_118 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_120 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_121 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*101. London, Animals in War*

A monument in the memory of Animals in War. Pictures from 2011.


11_05_01_693 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_694 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_695 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_696 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_697 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*102. London, Hyde Park*

Five pictures from Hyde Park in London. Pictures from 2011.


11_05_01_642 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_645 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_646 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_648 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_649 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie

Great set of pictures here! kay:


----------



## KeanoManu

*103. Los Angeles, High-end stores*

Thanks! 

---

High-end stores in Los Angeles from the road. Pictures from 2010.


006_LA_241 by alpe89, on Flickr


006_LA_242 by alpe89, on Flickr


006_LA_243 by alpe89, on Flickr


006_LA_244 by alpe89, on Flickr


006_LA_245 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*104. Biloxi, Lighthouse*

Biloxi Lighthouse are said to be the most photographed structure in the South. I don't know if it's true, but I did my share to make it so at least. Pictures from 2013.


13_06_08_222 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_08_253 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_08_270 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_08_271 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_08_277 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*105. New York, Flatiron Building*

Streets around the Flatiron Building. Pictures from 2011.


009_NY_379 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_383 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_387 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_390 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_398 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*106. Kutná Hora, St. Barbara's Church*

The exterior of St. Barbara's Church in Kutná Hora. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR1_268 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_270 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_272 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_275 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_308 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*107. Fort Lauderdale, Beach*

Some photos taken at the beach in Fort Lauderdale. Even on the beach I'm more interested in taking up my camera and taking pictures instead of just relaxing. Pictures from 2012.


12_08_11_004 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_11_005 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_11_010 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_11_033 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_11_041 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*108. Stockholm, Random*

Five random pictures taken around the edge of Kungsträdgården. Pictures from 2014.


14_05_457 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_05_469 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_05_470 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_05_471 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_05_480 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*109. Prague, Old Town Square*

Picture from the Old Town Square in Prague. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR1_054 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_059 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_060 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_063 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_068 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*110. New Orleans, Canal Street*

Pictures taken at Canal Street in New Orleans. Pictures from 2013.


13_06_05_052 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_065 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_066 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_074 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_094 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*111. Rome, Spanish Steps*

The Spanish Steps covered in snow. Pictures from 2012.


12_02_01_144 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_149 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_154 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_156 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_160 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*112. San Francisco, Streets*

Five pictures of the streets of San Francisco. Pictures from 2010.


002_SF_185 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_187 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_195 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_196 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_200 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*113. New York, OWTC*

Thank you! It's always nice to get feedback. 

---

The construction of OWTC, which opnened earlier this month. Pictures from 2011.


009_NY_155 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_164 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_230 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_234 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_235 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*114. Prague, Trams*

Old and new trams in Prague. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR3_101 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR3_102 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR3_117 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR3_137 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR3_142 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*115. Mississippi, Billboards*

Billboards along the highway in Mississippi outside of Gulfport/Biloxi. Pictures from 2013.


13_06_08_131 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_08_132 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_08_133 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_08_134 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_08_135 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*116. Atlantic City, Taj Mahal*

Apparently, the Taj Mahal are next in line of Casinos that will close in Atlantic City. Sad to see yet another one disappear. Pictures from 2011.


001_AC_207 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_AC_214 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_AC_216 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_AC_217 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_AC_219 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*117. Los Angeles, Santa Monica Pier*

Santa Monica Pier from a distance. Pictures from 2010


006_LA_514 by alpe89, on Flickr


006_LA_515 by alpe89, on Flickr


006_LA_520 by alpe89, on Flickr


006_LA_525 by alpe89, on Flickr


006_LA_540 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*118. London, London Eye*

One of the more iconic newer landmarks of London are the centrum of this update. Pictures from 2011.


11_05_01_414 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_424 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_426 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_431 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_433 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*119. Las Vegas, The Strip*

Pictures from the southern end of the Strip. Pictures from 2010.


004_LV_184 by alpe89, on Flickr


004_LV_213a by alpe89, on Flickr


004_LV_215 by alpe89, on Flickr


004_LV_241 by alpe89, on Flickr


004_LV_260 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*120. Stockholm, Random around Sergels Torg*

Streetscape pictures taken in the vicinity of Sergels Torg in Stockholm. Pictures from 2014.


14_05_535 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_05_537 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_05_539 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_05_542 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_05_543 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates and many thanks :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*121. New Orleans, Lake Pontchartrain Causeway*

Lake Pontchartrain Causeway in New Orleans are the worlds longest continuous bridge over water. Pictures from 2013.


13_06_08_021 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_08_031 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_08_035 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_08_041 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_08_049 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*155. Washington, Capitol*

Thanks!

I plan to continue sharing pictures in this thread for a long time. 

---

New page, and last post of 2014. A city I haven't posted from before too.

The Capitol Building in Washington D.C.. Pictures from 2011.


003_WA_237 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_WA_238 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_WA_239 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_WA_242 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_WA_244 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*156. Fort Lauderdale, Streets*

Thanks! 

---

First post of 2015! 

A little warmer than here in Stockholm right now. Pictures from 2012.


12_08_11_046 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_11_049 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_11_051 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_11_057 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_11_060 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*157. Tallinn, Skyline*

The Skyline of Tallinn's Old Town. Pictures from 2011.


11_09_02_001 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_003 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_005 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_006 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_013 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*158. Stockholm, Drottninggatan*

First batch of photos from my second photowalk through Stockholm last summer. Pictures from 2014.


14_07_184 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_187 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_193 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_195 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_201 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*159. Atlantic City, Boardwalk*

Atlantic City Boardwalk. Pictures from 2011.


001_AC_195 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_AC_196 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_AC_197 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_AC_199 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_AC_202 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*160. San Diego, Coronado Island*

Pictures taken on Coronado Island in San Diego. Pictures from 2010.


005_SD_444 by alpe89, on Flickr


005_SD_445 by alpe89, on Flickr


005_SD_446 by alpe89, on Flickr


005_SD_458 by alpe89, on Flickr


005_SD_459 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again, very nice photos


----------



## KeanoManu

*161. San Diego, Random*

More photos from San Diego. This time they're taken in the area around USS Midway Museum. Pictures from 2010.


005_SD_495 by alpe89, on Flickr


005_SD_501 by alpe89, on Flickr


005_SD_506 by alpe89, on Flickr


005_SD_507 by alpe89, on Flickr


005_SD_535 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*162. Fort Lauderdale, Canals*

Houses along the canals of Fort Lauderdale. Pictures from 2012.


12_08_11_196 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_11_198 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_11_200 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_11_201 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_11_205 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*163. Tallinn, Old City Walls*

Some remnants of the old City Walls in Tallinn, and also a place with great views of the city. Pictures from 2011.


11_09_02_237 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_238 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_241 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_246 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_249 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*164. Rome, Piazza di Spagna*

Piazza di Spagna at the base of the Spanish Steps in Rome. Pictures from 2012.


12_02_01_105 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_107 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_110 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_111 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_115 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

You are so well travelled.


----------



## KeanoManu

*165. Washington, Streets*

Well... It's my two favourite things combined. Seeing new cities and photography. So I try to do it as often as possible. 

---

I've noted when I've been looking through my pictures from D.C. that very few of them are of street scenes. A large part of them are of landmarks, which I guess aren't as interesting to put up in this thread.

Here's at least a few random street scenes from Washington D.C. Pictures from 2011.


003_WA_013 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_WA_016 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_WA_022 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_WA_023 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_WA_026 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*166. Fort Lauderdale, Bridge Closure*

A bridge closes in Fort Lauderdale and the traffic stops. Pictures from 2012.


12_08_11_270 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_11_276 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_11_278 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_11_282 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_11_288 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*167. Stockholm, Riddarholmen*

Views towards Riddarholmen in Stockholm. Pictures from 2014.


14_05_100 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_05_101 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_05_102 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_05_106 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_05_107 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*168. Rome, Night Shots*

Night shots around Fontana di Trevi. Pictures from 2012.


12_02_01_267 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_268 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_269 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_271 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_279 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*169. Tallinn, Random*

Some pictures close-by an vantage point in the higher parts of the hilly Tallinn Old Town. Pictures from 2011.


11_09_02_150 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_193 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_194 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_195 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_196 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*170. Washington, White House*

Something very touristic this time. The White House in Washington. Pictures from 2011.


003_WA_037 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_WA_040 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_WA_043 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_WA_046 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_WA_050 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*171. New Orleans, Lake Pontchartrain Causeway*

Pictures taken while driving over the Lake Pontchartrain Causeway in New Orleans, the longest continuous bridge over water in the world. Pictures from 2013.


13_06_08_036 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_08_040 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_08_042 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_08_046 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_08_047 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*172. Fort Lauderdale, Grand Canal*

Pictures in a small park alongside the Grand Canal in Fort Lauderdale. Pictures from 2012.


12_08_11_096 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_11_097 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_11_098 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_11_121 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_11_122 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*173. Miami, Marina*

Five photos from a marina in Downtown Miami. Pictures from 2012.


12_08_10_105 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_10_106 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_10_107 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_10_108 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_10_109 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*174. Rome, Streets*

Snow-covered streets in Rome. Pictures from 2012.


12_02_01_210 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_216 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_223 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_226 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_228 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*175. Stockholm, By The Water*

Some views in Stockholm. Pictures from 2014.


14_07_464 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_468 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_482 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_484 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_487 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*176. Prague, By night*

Street pictures from Prague taken during the dark evening. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR7_049 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR7_052 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR7_053 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR7_055 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR7_057 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Stockholm looks so good in your pictures. Can't wait till the summer is back.


----------



## KeanoManu

*177. New Orleans, River and a park*

I can't wait for summer neither. I hate this cold and snow that we have right now. 

---

Down by a park by the Mississippi River in New Orleans. Great views of the Crescent City Connection Bridge. Pictures from 2013.


13_06_05_196 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_197 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_199 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_202 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_208 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

KeanoManu said:


> I can't wait for summer neither. I hate this cold and snow that we have right now.


Well, it isn't that bad nowadays, actually. We have snow and the temperatures aren't very low. At least, it is winter as it should be.


----------



## KeanoManu

*178. Miami Beach, Sand*

I can't like that comment. 

Winter as it should be are the winters they have in the Caribbean or South-East Asia. Last year was good enough though. No snow and temperatures on the plus side throughout almost the entire winter. This year was also good enough until the last two weeks... 

---

Sandy pictures from Miami Beach. Pictures from 2012.


12_08_10_339 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_10_343 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_10_346 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_10_348 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_10_349 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*179. Rural Pennsylvania, Back roads*

Pictures taken while driving on some back roads in rural Pennsylvania. Something that would never had been possible before the days of the GPS. By just put in an address and then take the shortest route you can be lead to some very interesting roads. Pictures from 2011.


002_AM_168 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_AM_169 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_AM_170 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_AM_173 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_AM_177 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Love those Pennsylvania roads - and The Amish buggy......


----------



## KeanoManu

*180. Stockholm, Klara Church*

It was a little different to see a rural side of the US. As a European tourist we usually just see the big cities and the immidiate area surrounding them.

---

Klara Church in central Stockholm from different perspectives. Pictures from 2014.


14_07_532 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_534 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_536 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_539 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_541 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*181. Stockholm, Balmoral*

Cruise ship Balmoral in Stockholm. Pictures from 2014.


14_05_198 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_05_199 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_05_207 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_05_208 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_05_209 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

It is time start a countdown till another exciting summer starts!  Thank you for sharing even more great pictures!


----------



## KeanoManu

*183. Prague, Pedestrian Street*

A pedestrian street in Prague. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR3_572 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR3_575 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR3_576 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR3_578 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR3_580 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*184. London, Green areas*

Green areas in central London. Pictures from 2011.


11_05_01_279 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_281 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_286 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_287 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_289 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*185. Las Vegas, Lights*

Lights in the Las Vegas night. Pictures from 2010.


004_LV_492 by alpe89, on Flickr


004_LV_495 by alpe89, on Flickr


004_LV_498 by alpe89, on Flickr


004_LV_499 by alpe89, on Flickr


004_LV_500 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*186. New York, Washington Square Park*

Life and people in a square/park in central Manhattan. Pictures from 2011.


009_NY_336 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_338 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_340 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_341 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_342 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*187. Stockholm, Kungsträdgården*

Kungsträdgården (King's Garden) in Stockholm are one of the main meeting points in the city. Pictures from 2014.


14_05_487 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_05_488 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_05_489 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_05_492 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_05_494 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*188. London, Trafalgar Square*

Yet another meeting point, but this time in London. Pictures from 2011.


11_05_01_141 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_154 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_168 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_169 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_170 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*189. Seaside Heights, Casino Pier*

This pier was unfortunately destroyed during Hurricane Sandy in 2012. Pictures from 2011.


006_JS_080 by alpe89, on Flickr


006_JS_085 by alpe89, on Flickr


006_JS_103 by alpe89, on Flickr


006_JS_123 by alpe89, on Flickr


006_JS_163 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*190. Prague, Old Town Square at dark*

There's life and activity at the Old Town Square in Prague even after darkness. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR7_209 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR7_210 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR7_216 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR7_217 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR7_219 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*191. Varberg, Views*

Thanks! 

---

Some views over the bay in Varberg. The yellow building in the water are Varberg Kallbadhus (Open-air Bath). Pictures from 2014.


14_06_174 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_06_177 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_06_180 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_06_182 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_06_187 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*192. Stockholm, Old Town*

I really love the Old Town in Stockholm. Pictures from 2014.


14_07_316 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_328 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_331 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_334 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_337 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*193. Tallinn, Old Town*

Another old town in Europe. Estonia's capital are a good weekend trip that anyone based in Europe should consider to make. Pictures from 2011.


11_09_02_259 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_260 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_261 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_262 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_265 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## inno4321

KeanoManu said:


> Kungsträdgården (King's Garden) in Stockholm are one of the main meeting points in the city. Pictures from 2014.
> 
> 
> 14_05_494 by alpe89, on Flickr


^^
VERY INTERESTING and surprisingly that my favorite EDM party held in above main meeting point


----------



## KeanoManu

*194. London, The Gherkin*

It's not uncommon to have concerts and such there. 

When Sweden wins anything in sports it's usually also a celebration in that park/square.

---

The common denominator in these pictures are that "The Gherkin" (30 St Mary Axe) are visible in all five of them. Pictures from 2011.


11_05_01_504 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_506 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_509 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_521 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_540 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*195. Rome, Cold views*

Snow covered roofs in Rome. Pictures from 2012.


12_02_01_172 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_174 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_175 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_176 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_177 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*196. Stockholm, Outside the Palace*

Five pictures taken just outside the Palace in Stockholm. Pictures from 2014.


14_07_422 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_426 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_427 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_428 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_429 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*197. Prague. Karlovo Náměstí*

Karlovo Náměstí (Charles Square) are the main square in the part of Prague called New Town. These pictures are all taken of the buildings surrounding the square. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR3_500 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR3_505 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR3_511 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR3_515 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR3_517 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*198. Prague, Skyline*

The skyline of Prague at dusk as seen from the Astronomical Clock Tower. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR4_140 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR4_141 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR4_142 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR4_143 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR4_146 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*199. Los Angeles, Santa Monica*

Views along the coast in Santa Monica. Pictures from 2010.


006_LA_553 by alpe89, on Flickr


006_LA_554 by alpe89, on Flickr


006_LA_555 by alpe89, on Flickr


006_LA_566 by alpe89, on Flickr


006_LA_567 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*200. New Orleans, Streets*

I never guessed that I would reach 200 posts in this thread, but here it is. And my motivation to continue to post are high. 

I'll celebrate that with pictures from my favourite city of them all - New Orleans! Pictures from 2013.


13_06_05_286 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_289 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_292 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_295 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_296 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*201. New York, Southern Manhattan*

Thanks! 

---

Pictures from Southern Manhattan. Pictures from 2011.


009_NY_129 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_130 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_132 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_134 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_135 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*202. London, Buckingham Palace*

Outside one of the most famous buildings in London. Pictures from 2011.


11_05_01_236 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_240 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_242 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_243 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_247 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*203. Miami, Star Island*

Driving between Miami and Miami Beach and the views while passing Star Island. Pictures from 2012.


12_08_10_290 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_10_295 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_10_297 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_10_298 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_10_301 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*204. New York, Roads*

Roads in New York State. Pictures from 2011.


001_AC_080 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_AC_081 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_AC_082 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_AC_083 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_AC_084 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*205. Kutna Hora, Skyline*

The skyline of this small Central European town are impressive for a population of 21.000. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR1_325 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_327 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_338 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_341 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_344 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*206. Varberg, Skyline*

Another skyline of a small town in Europe. Pictures from 2014.


14_06_271 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_06_272 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_06_273 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_06_275 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_06_278 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Jardin de Viveros, Valencia, Spain.*







subir imagenes


----------



## KeanoManu

*207. New York, Coney Island*

Views over Coney Island in New York. Pictures from 2011.


007_CI_114 by alpe89, on Flickr


007_CI_115 by alpe89, on Flickr


007_CI_119 by alpe89, on Flickr


007_CI_122 by alpe89, on Flickr


007_CI_126 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*208. San Francisco, Painted Ladies*

These buildings are gorgeous, and there's a good view of the city from the spot. Pictures from 2010.


002_SF_332 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_342 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_345 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_348 by alpe89, on Flickr


002_SF_352 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Love the San Fran and Coney Island pictures.


----------



## KeanoManu

*209. Tallinn, Cobblestone streets*

Small and dense cobblestone streets in Tallin's Old Town. Pictures from 2011.


11_09_02_274 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_275 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_276 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_279 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_281 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco

Tallinn looks sweet, love those unrestored old buildings. kay:


----------



## KeanoManu

*210. Tallinn, Outside Downtown*

Yes, parts of the Old Town in Tallinn are a little different from other Old Towns in Western Europe where the buildings are old, but still in very good condition.

---

These pictures was taken outside of the Downtown and Old Town area of the city. Still fairly close to it, maybe a five minutes walk from both the Downtown and Old Town. Pictures from 2011.


11_09_02_335 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_336 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_338 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_340 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_342 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*211. Atlantic City, Boardwalk and Beach*

The Atlantic City Boardwalk in four pictures, and one of the beach. Pictures from 2011.


001_AC_205 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_AC_209 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_AC_210 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_AC_211 by alpe89, on Flickr


001_AC_220 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*212. San Diego, Views*

Views towards Downtown San Diego. Pictures from 2010.


005_SD_427 by alpe89, on Flickr


005_SD_430 by alpe89, on Flickr


005_SD_438 by alpe89, on Flickr


005_SD_452 by alpe89, on Flickr


005_SD_467 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

You've just got to love cities with beaches.


----------



## KeanoManu

*213. Washington. Watergate*

I totally agree with you. Especially since that usually implies a very pleasant climate. 

---

No beaches this time, instead it's the infamous Watergate Complex in Washington. Pictures from 2011.


003_WA_396 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_WA_398 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_WA_399 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_WA_400 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_WA_402 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*214. Stockholm, Sveavägen*

Sveavägen (basically Swede Road) in Stockholm. All five photos shows the intersection where Prime Minister Olof Palme was assasinated 29 years ago today. Pictures from 2014.


14_07_053 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_055 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_065 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_066 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_067 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*215. New Orleans, Streets*

Streets and a railroad in New Orleans. Pictures from 2013.


13_06_05_229 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_231 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_233 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_234 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_236 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Interesting pics; especially the one of the street-running railroad.


----------



## KeanoManu

*216. Tallinn, Old Town*

New Orleans are a very interesting city. Unique in so many ways. 

---

Taken in the Old Town around the St. Olaf's Church (Once, maybe, the tallest building in the world). It's not visible in the pics though. Pictures from 2011.


11_09_02_263 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_264 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_268 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_270 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_271 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## Kotandeso

Mass. Kapan anggone aku biso koyo niku 
tak nteni dek mbiyen mung koyo ngene ae


----------



## KeanoManu

*217. Tallinn, Port*

The port of Tallinn as viewed from a building in Downtown. The ferry traffic between Estonia to/from Finland and Sweden are extensive. Not sure how popular it actually are among the local population though since it's usually alot of very drunk people arriving on these boats. Pictures from 2011.


11_09_02_010 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_011 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_018 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_019 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_020 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*218. Mississippi, Roads*

Let's end this page with five pictures of roads in Mississippi. Pictures from 2013.


13_06_08_082 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_08_084 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_08_085 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_08_089 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_08_091 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*237. Miami, Bayfront Park*

Bayfront Park in Downtown Miami. Pictures from 2012.


12_08_10_155 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_10_159 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_10_160 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_10_162 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_10_163 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*238. Fort Lauderdale, Sunrise*

A sunrise in Fort Lauderdale. Pictures from 2013.


13_11_01_025 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_11_01_026 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_11_01_030 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_11_01_032 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_11_01_037 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*239. Stockholm, Stortorget*

Stortorget (The Big Square) in Stockholm. The oldest square in Stockholm and famous, among other things, for being the place where Stockholm Bloodbath (November 7-9, 1520) took place. Pictures from 2014.


14_07_345 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_350 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_351 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_358 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_360 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

A very nice collection.


----------



## KeanoManu

*240. New Orleans, Jackson Square*

Thanks! 

---

Pictures around Jackson Square in New Orleans. Pictures from 2013.


13_06_05_273 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_274 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_275 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_276 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_278 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

nice and I particularly like your Stockholm photos.
I'm interested in New Orleans and I have plan to visit it this summer.
can you give me some pointers like a cheap but safe place to stay which is close or in the French quarter and what to do etc?
thanks....


----------



## KeanoManu

*241. Bohemia, Outside of Prague*



capricorn2000 said:


> nice and I particularly like your Stockholm photos.
> I'm interested in New Orleans and I have plan to visit it this summer.
> can you give me some pointers like a cheap but safe place to stay which is close or in the French quarter and what to do etc?
> thanks....


Thanks! Stockholm are very photogenic. 

New Orleans are a great place to visit. You should definitely go this summer!

I stayed at a hotel called "Dauphine Orleans Hotel" on Dauphine Street (between Conti and St. Louis Street. It wasn't super cheap, but I don't think there are any really cheap hotels in the French Quarter. A quick look at current prices in the Quarter seem to indicate that it's one of the cheapest in the area.

You should stay inside the French Quarter as you'll have to consider that part of the feeling of the area can only be experienced after dark. Some areas just outside of the Quarter are also very unsafe, even at day. So it's worth taking a hotel that's a little more expensive than the ones outside of the Quarter as you'll get that back in terms of security and value of your trip.

An advice I got from a local person was to take the Algiers/Canal Street Ferry over to the other side of the Mississippi River to the Algiers neighbourhood. It was a free way to get great views of the skyline. It seems like they have started to charge 2 USD for it now though. Still worth it for the views. I just took the next ferry back to Canal Street again so I don't know if there's anything to see on the other side or not.

---

A little town just outside of Prague. It could actually even be part of the outer suburbs of the city. Not entirely sure about that. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR1_032 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_033 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_036 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_037 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_038 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Your picture collection is outstanding! Thank you very much for keeping this thread updated. Happy Easter.


----------



## KeanoManu

*242. Kutna Hora, Street*

Thanks! I hope to keep the thread alive for a long time. I still have thousands of photos to post, and hopefully I'll add new ones every year. 

---

One street in Kutna Hora in five pictures. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR1_533 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_566 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_567 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_568 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_569 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## badclams

Very clean photos


----------



## KeanoManu

*243. Tallinn, Main Street*

The entrance and main street in Tallinn's Old Town. Pictures from 2011.


11_09_02_029 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_031 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_033 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_035 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_037 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## sajotto

nice pics!!!


----------



## KeanoManu

*244. Prague, Castle*

Thanks for all the positive comments lately! 

---

Pictures taken of the streets and buildings outside Prague Castle. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR1_407 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_408 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_410 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_411 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR1_417 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*245. Stockholm, Boats*

White boats in Stockholm. Pictures from 2014.


14_07_463 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_475 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_477 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_483 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_488 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

The atmosphere in Stockholm during summer is great. Thank you for an update.


----------



## KeanoManu

*246. New York, Wall Street*

I plan on taking more photos of Stockholm this summer. I hope to be able to take some photos after dark too.

I initially planned to take a photo walk during the winter, but we thankfully didn't get any snow this year again.

---

Now we're leaving the capital of Sweden and instead ends up in the global capital of finance - Wall Street in New York. Pictures from 2011.


009_NY_193 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_205 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_206 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_207 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_213 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*247. Washington, Monument*

We're staying in northeastern United States and posts five photos of the Washington Monument. Taken just two months before it was damaged by natural disasters so much so that it had to close for almost three years. Pictures from 2011.


003_WA_123 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_WA_126 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_WA_133 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_WA_134 by alpe89, on Flickr


003_WA_157 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

You are so well travelled. Do you travel for work or just for leisure?


----------



## KeanoManu

*248. Tallinn, Alexander Nevsky Cathedral*

Just leisure. But I put almost all my spare money into traveling. No unnecessary expenses while at home.

---

Zoomed in photos of the Alexander Nevsky Cathedral in Tallinn while it was under renovation. Pictures from 2011.


11_09_02_079 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_080 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_087 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_097 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_09_02_098 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*249. London, Westminister Abbey*

Touristy pictures again from London, but I unfortunately don't have so many street pictures from this city. I may have to go back and take some. Pictures from 2011.


11_05_01_337 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_339 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_348 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_349 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_350 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*250. Varberg, Streets*

Some street pictures from Varberg. Pictures from 2014.


14_06_057 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_06_058 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_06_060 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_06_062 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_06_066 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## Limak11

Very nice photos, thanks mate


----------



## KeanoManu

*251. Coney Island, Grey Day*

Coney Island on a grey summer day. Pictures from 2011.


007_CI_132 by alpe89, on Flickr


007_CI_140 by alpe89, on Flickr


007_CI_141 by alpe89, on Flickr


007_CI_142 by alpe89, on Flickr


007_CI_143 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*252. New Orleans, Streets*

More street scenes from the French Quarter in New Orleans. Pictures from 2013.


13_06_04_256 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_04_258 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_04_264 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_04_265 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_04_267 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*253. Miami Beach, Ocean Drive*

Ocean Drive, the iconic main street in Miami Beach. Pictures from 2012.


12_08_10_390 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_10_394 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_10_404 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_10_408 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_08_10_410 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*254. Rome, Streets*

From the sun in Florida to a few more pictures of snow covered streets in Rome. Pictures from 2012.


12_02_01_079 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_081 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_082 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_085 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_089 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*255. Fort Lauderdale, Container Ship*

A container ship leaving Port Everglades. Pictures from 2013.


13_11_01_219 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_11_01_223 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_11_01_224 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_11_01_225 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_11_01_226 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*256. Stockholm, Sveriges Riksdag*

People and life outside of Riksdagshuset (The Parliament House) in Stockholm. Pictures from 2014.


14_07_210 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_211 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_212 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_214 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_217 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*257. London, Westminister Bridge*

Photos taken on the Westminister Bridge. Pictures from 2011.


11_05_01_374 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_376 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_387 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_389 by alpe89, on Flickr


11_05_01_390 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*258. Prague, Streets*

Photos taken of the streets around Powder Gate. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR5_010 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR5_014 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR5_015 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR5_016 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR5_021 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*259. Prague, Horse Police*

Police on horses patrolling the car-free streets of Prague Old Town. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR5_156 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR5_157 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR5_170 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR5_172 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR5_173 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*260. Rome, Colonna della Immacolata*

Colonna della Immacolata (Column of the Immaculate Conception) at Piazza di Spagna in Rome. Pictures from 2012.


12_02_01_102 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_104 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_108 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_109 by alpe89, on Flickr


12_02_01_112 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Good update - and nice London pics.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*261. New York, Streets*

Thanks! I always appreciate kind comments. 

---

Street pictures from the area around the Flatiron Building. Pictures from 2011.


009_NY_366 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_368 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_369 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_372 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_376 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*262. Stockholm, Stockholm Palace*

The courtyard of Stockholm Palace. Not the most architecturally interesting palace in the world, to put it lightly. I wish the old castle was still standing today (Tre Kronor (Wikipedia)). Pictures from 2014.


14_07_395 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_399 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_400 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_401 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_07_404 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*263. New York, The Universal Soldier*

A monument called The Universal Soldier in Battery Park at the southern tip of Manhattan. Pictures from 2011.


009_NY_093 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_094 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_095 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_096 by alpe89, on Flickr


009_NY_100 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*264. Prague, Playing with fire*

Entertainers playing with fire on the Old Town Square in Prague in the dark. Viewed from above. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR4_196 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR4_197 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR4_198 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR4_199 by alpe89, on Flickr


14_08PR4_200 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*265. New Orleans, Riverwalk*

Riverwalk, the promenade along the Mississippi River in central New Orleans. Pictures from 2013.


13_06_05_177 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_179 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_181 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_182 by alpe89, on Flickr


13_06_05_183 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## falp6

Amazing travels! San Francisco is one of my favorite cities.


----------



## KeanoManu

*312. Stockholm, Zoom*

Mine too. The city have a very special feeling and I love it!

---

Some zoomed-in pictures of the life on the streets in Stockholm Old Town. Pictures from 2014.


14_07_295 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_07_296 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_07_303 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_07_318 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_07_323 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## saikuddin

amazing, like it


----------



## KeanoManu

*313. Prague, Staromestské Námestí*

Thanks! 

---

Old Town Square in Prague. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR5_151 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR5_158 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR5_159 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR5_162 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR5_165 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*314. New Orleans, Bourbon Street*

Bourbon street in New Orleans. The main street in the French Quarter. Pictures from 2013.


13_06_04_266 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_06_04_268 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_06_04_269 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_06_04_278 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_06_04_280 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*315. Prague, Staromestské Námestí*

Yet another set of pictures taken at the Old Town Square in Prague. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR5_022 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR5_025 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR5_026 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR5_028 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR5_032 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*316. Atlantic City, From The Roof*

Pictures taken of Atlantic City from the roof of Bally's Casino. Pictures from 2011.


001_AC_179 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


001_AC_182 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


001_AC_184 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


001_AC_185 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


001_AC_186 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*317. Rome, Streets*

Streets and buildings in Rome. Pictures from 2012.


12_02_01_224 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


12_02_01_227 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


12_02_01_229 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


12_02_01_232 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


12_02_01_234 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*318. Prague, Staromestské Námestí*

Old Town Square in Prage at darkness. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR4_255 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR4_258 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR4_260 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR4_261 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR4_271 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*319. New Orleans, Musicians*

Street musicians in New Orleans. Pictures from 2013.


13_06_04_273 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_06_04_275 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_06_04_276 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_06_04_279 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_06_04_281 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*320. Fort Lauderdale, On The Beach*

Life on the beach in Southern Florida. Pictures from 2013.


13_11_01_221 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_11_01_227 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_11_01_228 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_11_01_229 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_11_01_230 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*321. Prague, Staromestské Námestí*

At the Old Town Square during the morning. Quiet and peaceful before the large groups of tourists arrives. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR5_024 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR5_027 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR5_029 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR5_030 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR5_031 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*322. Stockholm, People*

People at Drottningsgatan in Stockholm. Pictures from 2014.


14_07_183 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_07_186 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_07_188 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_07_190 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_07_202 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*323. New York, Washington Square Park*

The entrance of Washington Square Park and the marble arch in it. Pictures from 2011.


009_NY_332 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


009_NY_333 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


009_NY_334 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


009_NY_335 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


009_NY_339 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*324. Prague, Street Performer*

A street performer at the Old Town Square at darkness. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR4_265 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR4_267 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR4_268 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR4_269 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR4_270 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*325. Baton Rogue, Crossing the Mississippi*

Crossing the Mississippi river in Baton Rogue, LA. Pictures from 2013.


13_06_04_194 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_06_04_197 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_06_04_199 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_06_04_200 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_06_04_202 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*326. Biloxi, Roads*

Driving along one of the larger roads in the outskirts of Biloxi, MS. Pictures from 2013.


13_06_08_154 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_06_08_156 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_06_08_159 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_06_08_160 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_06_08_161 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*327. Tallinn, Views*

Views from an observation point in Tallinn. Pictures from 2011.


11_09_02_208 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


11_09_02_209 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


11_09_02_212 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


11_09_02_213 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


11_09_02_214 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*328. New Jersey, Driving*

Driving in the woods of New Jersey. It almost looks like I am following a green Dodge. I guess we were just going to the same place. Pictures from 2011.


006_JS_059 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


006_JS_062 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


006_JS_063 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


006_JS_064 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


006_JS_065 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*329. Stockholm, Skeppsbrokajen*

An area, or street, called Skeppsbrokajen in Stockholm. It's directly adjacent to the Old Town. Pictures from 2014.


14_05_189 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_05_190 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_05_193 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_05_197 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_05_206 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*330. Las Vegas, Night*

Time for the next bunch of photos from my latest trip. Expect this page to be mostly filled with photos from Las Vegas. Pictures from 2015.


15_03_08_625 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_626 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_627 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_628 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_639 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*331. Las Vegas, Gondolas*

Thanks! 

---

The gondolas at the Venetian. Pictures from 2015.


15_03_08_402 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_403 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_405 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_406 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_409 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Nules and Moncofa beaches, *Castellón, Spain.*


subirimagenes


----------



## KeanoManu

*332. Bellagio, Stores*

The small stores outside of the Bellagio at the famous fountain. I feel my wallet crying by just looking at them so I never went in. Pictures from 2015.


15_03_08_286 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_289 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_291 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_292 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_293 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*333. Las Vegas, Views*

Views along the Strip from one of many overpasses. Pictures from 2015.


15_03_08_527 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_528 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_530 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_531 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_534 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*334. Las Vegas, CityCenter*

The project called CityCenter in Las Vegas. If I've understood it correctly this place is a huge failure. Pictures from 2015.


15_03_08_205 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_207 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_208 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_209 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_213 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

I find Las Vegas bizarre and can never imagine wanting to visit.


----------



## KeanoManu

*335. Las Vegas, Flamingo*

I agree that it's bizarre, which is part of why it's an interesting place to visit. As long as you just stay for a few days it's fine.

---

Pictures taken outside of the classic Flamingo Hotel on the Strip. Pictures from 2015.


15_03_08_426 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_432 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_433 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_435 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_440 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Great thread! a lot of beautiful places


----------



## KeanoManu

*336. Las Vegas, Intersection*

Thank you! I hope to add more beautiful places in the future. 

---

The intersection between Las Vegas Blvd and Tropicana Ave are one of the busiest in the US. Pictures from 2015.


15_03_08_141 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_142 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_143 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_152 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_155 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## Keek

This Venice without Venice is wonderul


----------



## KeanoManu

*337. Las Vegas, Bellagio at night*

The Bellagio fountain at night. Something I really like with my new camera are that it takes much sharper photos in darkness than my old D90 did. Pictures from 2015.


15_03_08_692 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_693 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_695 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_698 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_702 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*338. Las Vegas, Paris, Paris*

Pictures taken outside of Paris, Paris with the fake Triumphal Arch. Pictures from 2015.


15_03_08_471 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_472 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_474 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_475 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_476 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*339. Las Vegas, Caesars Palace*

It's probably one of the most famous resorts in Las Vegas. Pictures from 2015.


15_03_08_319 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_320 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_321 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_322 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_330 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor

Interesting photos. I always have this thought about Vegas that it is destined to someday be America's most spectacular ruin. There is really no reason for a city to be there. At some point in the future, when vice is more tolerated in the rest of the US, nobody will go to Vegas. But, some point after that, the ruins of Vegas will be an attraction themselves.


----------



## KeanoManu

*340. Las Vegas, Views*

I doubt that Las Vegas will ever become a ruin. The city do have over a million permanent residents and the resorts seem to focus less and less on gambling and more on becoming diversified resorts.

Phoenix are a city with a similar location out in nowhere, yet it has expanded to become the sixth largest city in the US.

---

Views along Las Vegas Blvd taken from just outside New York, New York. Pictures from 2015.


15_03_08_772 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_774 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_776 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_779 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_788 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*341. Las Vegas, Excalibur*

Photos taken from the bridge between New York, New York and Excalibur on the southern end of Las Vegas Blvd. Pictures from 2015.


15_03_08_537 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_538 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_539 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_540 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_542 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*342. Las Vegas, MGM & New York, New York*

Photos of the street outside of New York, New York. MGM Grand are also visible in the photos. Pictures from 2015.


15_03_08_158 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_159 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_162 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_164 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_165 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

L.A looks like it would be fun for a while; but I'd much rather live in San Francisco.


----------



## KeanoManu

*377. Uppsala, River*

Let's continue with even more newly taken pictures. I recently went on a photo tour of the fourth largest city in Sweden, Uppsala. It's most famous for being a big university city. Pictures from 2015.


15_08_01_024 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_08_01_025 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_08_01_026 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_08_01_027 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_08_01_029 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*378. Prague, Streets*

Street scenes from the area called "Lesser Town of Prague". Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR3_304 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR3_307 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR3_312 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR3_315 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR3_318 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*379. Galveston, Streets*

From now on I will make a change. I will make the photos larger in this thread. they will now be 1600 pixels instead of 1024 in width. I'll change the two earlier posts on this page too, and in the future I may change some of my posts on earlier pages too.

Street photos from the Strand in downtown Galveston. A surprisingly interesting area but a little rundown and, as always apparently in American cities, many empty lots. Pictures from 2013.


13_06_01_135 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_06_01_138 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_06_01_142 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_06_01_146 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_06_01_147 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*380. San Francisco, Streets*

Random street scenes from San Francisco taken while driving towards Twin Peaks. Pictures from 2015.


15_03_01_357 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_01_359 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_01_362 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_01_366 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_01_370 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*381. Prague, By The River*

Thanks! 

I don't understand why I didn't post the pictures in a higher resolution before.

---

Views and buildings by the river in central Prague. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR3_438 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR3_439 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR3_440 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR3_441 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR3_443 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## Dulene-KG

Vrh


----------



## KeanoManu

*382. Tallinn, Streets*

Streets, or maybe they should be called alleys, in the Old Town of Tallinn. Pictures from 2011.


11_09_02_227 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


11_09_02_230 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


11_09_02_231 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


11_09_02_234 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


11_09_02_252 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

I really like this larger format picture.


----------



## KeanoManu

*383. Uppsala, Main Street*

Pictures taken on, or around, the main street in Uppsala. Pictures from 2015.


15_08_01_113 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_08_01_117 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_08_01_118 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_08_01_131 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_08_01_138 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*384. Stockholm, Riksdagshuset*

Thanks! 

---

Photos taken around Riksdagshuset (the Parliament) on the edge of Old Town in Stockholm. The building in the first picture however are Stockholm Palace. Pictures from 2014.


14_07_263 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_07_269 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_07_276 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_07_280 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_07_283 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Stockholm and Uppsala :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*385. Stockholm, Kungsträdgården*

I have a few more pictures from Stockholm taken this year that will be uploaded shortly. 

---

These were taken last year though. Kungsträdgården in central Stockholm. Pictures from 2014.


14_05_464 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_05_473 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_05_477 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_05_479 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_05_483 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*386. Fort Lauderdale, Ships*

Ships outside the Port of Everglades in Fort Lauderdale. Pictures from 2013.


13_11_01_220 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_11_01_231 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_11_01_233 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_11_01_235 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_11_01_236 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*387. Varberg, Birds*

Birds in Varberg, Pictures from 2014.


14_06_353 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_06_364 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_06_365 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_06_367 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_06_376 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*388. Biloxi, Roads*

As always, Thanks! 

---

It wasn't much to see in this city except for what you see from the roads. Pictures from 2013.


13_06_08_198 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_06_08_199 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_06_08_201 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_06_08_203 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_06_08_209 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*389. Prague, Views*

Views of "Lesser Town of Prague" with the majestic castle and old buildings. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR3_414 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR3_418 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR3_423 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR3_426 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR3_428 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*390. Las Vegas, Outside New York New York*

The street outside of the resort New York, New York at daylight. Pictures from 2015.


15_03_08_168 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_169 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_181 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_183 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_08_187 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*488. Miami, Streets*



Benonie said:


> kay: Great sets of pictures! Although they're a bit too big to watch comfortable.


Hm... I just recently started posting in a larger resolution because I felt the pictures was too small before. Would it be better if I went back to the smaller pictures (maybe eight pages back)?

---

Time for some new pictures again. This page will feature alot of new pictures from Southern Florida.

These are taken of the streets in Downtown Miami. Pictures from 2015.


15_11_02_174 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_176 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_189 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_192 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_194 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*489. Miami Beach, Streets*

The streets of Ocean Drive in Miami Beach. Probably the true center of this city, in terms of activity and life at least. Pictures from 2015.


15_11_02_503 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_508 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_511 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_519 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_532 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*490. West Palm Beach, Streets*

Had to see something I've never seen before so I drove up to West Palm Beach and took a bunch of photos. Here's some of them. Pictures from 2015.


15_11_06_007 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_06_013 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_06_016 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_06_021 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_06_023 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

very nice photos! kay:



KeanoManu said:


> Would it be better if I went back to the smaller pictures (maybe eight pages back)?


yes, 1024x576


----------



## KeanoManu

*491. Miami, Views*

I'm going back to the size I used before for a while. 

---

Views towards the north from American Airlines Arena in Downtown Miami. Pictures from 2015.


15_11_02_355 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_356 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_357 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_358 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_359 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*492. Miami, Skyline*

Miami skyline taken from Bayside Marketplace. Pictures from 2015.


15_11_02_012 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_013 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_024 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_025 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_027 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*493. West Palm Beach, Trump Plaza*

Trump Plaza in West Palm Beach. If I've understood it correctly, he has his main residence in this city, not in these towers though. Pictures from 2015.


15_11_06_067 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_06_075 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_06_076 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_06_077 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_06_078 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*494. West Palm Beach, Streets*

A main street in West Palm Beach. Pictures from 2015.


15_11_06_192 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_06_193 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_06_195 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_06_196 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_06_197 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Miami seems so unlike the rest of Florida - which is, largely, conservative.....I'm told.


----------



## KeanoManu

*495. Miami Beach, Views*



openlyJane said:


> Miami seems so unlike the rest of Florida - which is, largely, conservative.....I'm told.


I think most big cities in the US are like that. Even the big cities in Texas are quite liberal.

---

Views of Ocean Drive in Miami Beach from a little bit of distance. Pictures from 2015.


15_11_02_476 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_478 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_479 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_480 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_484 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*496. Miami, Freedom Tower*

This is a building I've had a notoriously hard time to get good photographs of. I'm not really happy with it this time neither, but it's better than before so here's a few photos of the iconic Freedom Tower in Miami. Pictures from 2015.


15_11_02_324 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_392 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_393 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_394 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_395 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*497. Miami, Views From A Parking Garage*

Nothing spectacular in this post. Just a few pictures of the view from a parking garage on the corner of Collins Ave and 7th Street in Miami Beach. Pictures from 2015.


15_11_02_416 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_418 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_419 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_421 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_422 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*498. West Palm Beach, Road*

Thanks! 

---

A road along the river in West Palm Beach. Pictures from 2015.


15_11_06_112 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_06_113 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_06_114 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_06_116 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_06_121 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*499. Miami, Bayfront Park*

I'm wondering a little about the size of the photos. Is it on mobile phones that it were too big before?

I personally prefer the larger versions, but I'm always viewing the forum on a computer in 1920 x 1080 resolution.

---

Bayfront Park in Miami. Pictures from 2015.


15_11_02_119 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_121 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_124 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_131 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_133 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*500. Miami, Miami Beach*

Post number 500 in this thread that contains pictures! It will feature pictures of the one city I've visited the most during the years: Miami! Pictures from 2015.


15_11_02_523 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_541 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_542 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_543 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_555 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*501. West Palm Beach, Buildings*

Buildings in West Palm Beach. Pictures from 2015.


15_11_06_063 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_06_064 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_06_066 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_06_083 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_06_098 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*502. Miami Beach, Streets*

More pictures of Ocean Drive in Miami Beach. Pictures from 2015.


15_11_02_493 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_497 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_501 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_504 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_509 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*503. Miami, Marina*

Skyscrapers along the shoreline in Miami. Pictures from 2015.


15_11_02_077 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_078 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_079 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_080 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_081 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*504. Miami, Bayside*

A place called Bayside in Downtown Miami. Pictures from 2015.


15_11_02_015 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_017 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_018 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_045 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_02_046 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*505. Fort Lauderdale, Skyline*

The skyline of Fort Lauderdale. Pictures from 2015.


15_11_05_169 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_05_170 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_05_173 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_05_174 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_05_195 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*506. Las Vegas, Downtown*

Photos from Downtown Las Vegas. Pictures from 2015.


15_03_09_185 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_09_187 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_09_188 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_09_192 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_09_198 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*507. San Francisco, Fisherman's Wharf*

As everyone who has followed this thread for the past three years have noted, I am not posting much anymore. It's because I've decided to move it to Tumblr instead. The link is in my signature.

By moving it there it makes it easier for me to just upload a few pictures at a time which allows me to post pictures not part of the collections I've had time to go through yet and uploaded to Flickr. So while there's some pictures I've posted here already on my Tumblr there's also alot of pictures I have not yet posted here.

I'll still post from time to time in this thread, but the regular updates will be over at Tumblr.

---

This update features pictures from Fisherman's Wharf in San Francisco. It was fairly early in the morning so the streets were almost empty. Pictures from 2015.


15_03_03_014 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_03_015 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_03_019 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_03_021 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_03_033 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*508. San Francisco, Chinatown*

More pictures from San Francisco. This time from Chinatown. Pictures from 2015.


15_03_03_242 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_03_261 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_03_264 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_03_268 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_03_270 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*509. Rome, Random*

A few pictures from Rome. These are from my Tumblr, where I also publish pictures from albums I have not yet had time to go through, edit and upload on Flickr. Pictures from 2012.


15_03_03_270 by The World Through My Camera SSC, on Tumblr


15_03_03_270 by The World Through My Camera SSC, on Tumblr


15_03_03_270 by The World Through My Camera SSC, on Tumblr


15_03_03_270 by The World Through My Camera SSC, on Tumblr


15_03_03_270 by The World Through My Camera SSC, on Tumblr


----------



## KeanoManu

*510. Tokyo, New Pictures*

New pictures, new city and even a new continent. I recently took a trip to Tokyo, which was my first time in Asia. And I took a lot of pictures. 

I hope to be able to update a little more often now too. So here's five pictures from all around Tokyo to being with.


Tsukiji Fish Market by The World Through My Camera SSC, on Tumblr


Shinjuku Station by The World Through My Camera SSC, on Tumblr


Skyline Towards Shinjuku by The World Through My Camera SSC, on Tumblr


Shibuya Scramble Crossing by The World Through My Camera SSC, on Tumblr


Takeshita-dōri by The World Through My Camera SSC, on Tumblr


----------



## KeanoManu

*511. Tokyo, More Pictures*

Some more pictures from Tokyo. Pictures from 2016.


Alley In Akihabara by The World Through My Camera SSC, on Tumblr


Girls Relaxing In Shinjuku Gyoen by The World Through My Camera SSC, on Tumblr


Tokyo Central Station by The World Through My Camera SSC, on Tumblr


Businessmen In Nishi-Shinjuku by The World Through My Camera SSC, on Tumblr


Tokyo Skyline by The World Through My Camera SSC, on Tumblr


----------



## wob

Very beautiful and perfect shoots


----------



## FREKI

Great shots mate - the world is a great place and you do it justice! :happy:


----------



## KeanoManu

*512. Tokyo, Streets*

Thanks guys! Appreciate the comments. 

---

A few more pictures from the streets of Tokyo. I really loved this city. It's so different from what you see in Europe and North America. Pictures from 2016.


Mother and daughter bikes through an alley in Nishi-Shinjuku by The World Through My Camera SSC, on Tumblr


Crowds at the Tsukiji Fish Market by The World Through My Camera SSC, on Tumblr


Woman eating a fruit outside the Tsukiji Fish Market by The World Through My Camera SSC, on Tumblr


Statue of Kusunoki Masashige outside Tokyo’s Imperial Palace by The World Through My Camera SSC, on Tumblr


Street in Tokyo, near Tokyo Tower by The World Through My Camera SSC, on Tumblr


----------



## KeanoManu

*513. Kutna Hora, Streets*

Streets from Kutna Hora. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR1_450 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR1_452 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR1_456 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR1_520 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR1_527 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*514. Tokyo, Night*

Some night, or late evening, shots of Tokyo. Pictures from 2016.


Shibuya, Tokyo, Japan by The World Through My Camera SSC, on Tumblr


Shibuya Scramble Crossing by The World Through My Camera SSC, on Tumblr


Saturday night in Shibuya by The World Through My Camera SSC, on Tumblr


Saturday night in Shibuya by The World Through My Camera SSC, on Tumblr


Red-Light District of Kabukicho, Shinjuku by The World Through My Camera SSC, on Tumblr


----------



## icedavis

Great photos! Makes me wanna add more of these places to my wish list. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KeanoManu

*515. Tokyo, Streets*

You should definitely go to some of these places. Tokyo were on my wishlist for years and I'm so happy that I finally went there. 

---

Street scenes from random parts of Tokyo.

Pictures two and three are from Nishi-Shinjuku. Pictures four and five are from Shinjuku and picture one are from Harajuku. Pictures from 2016.


Street in Harajuku - Tokyo, Japan by The World Through My Camera SSC, on Tumblr


Nishi-Shinjuku - Tokyo, Japan by The World Through My Camera SSC, on Tumblr


Nishi-Shinjuku by The World Through My Camera SSC, on Tumblr


Two girls on bikes in Shinjuku - Tokyo, Japan by The World Through My Camera SSC, on Tumblr


One of the famous “Love”-sculptures, this one is located in Shinjuku - Tokyo, Japan by The World Through My Camera SSC, on Tumblr


----------



## KeanoManu

*516. Tokyo, More*

I really loved Tokyo so here's even more pictures from the city. Pictures from 2016.


DSC_9731 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0026 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0511 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1117 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2069 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco

Tokyo looks surprisingly a lot like Taipei. Great shots!


----------



## KeanoManu

*517. Oslo, New City*

Almost a month since my last post here... Let me introduce yet another new city. I went on a short trip to Oslo, Norway earlier in July and took some photos. In a way it's weird that it took me so long time to visit our western neighbour, but it's really expensive to go there. Pictures from 2016.


DSC_2873 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3021 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3064 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4177 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4733 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*518. Vienna, New City*

It's been a really long time since I last posted. I've added a lot of new photos and cities to the library this summer, and more to come later this year. I still update my Tumblr regularly with photos, and I'll try to update a little more often here too.

Here's the first pictures from Vienna, from earlier in the summer. Pictures from 2016.


DSC_5310 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5324 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5355 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6422 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8157 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*519. Prague, Old Town*

I really wish I had posted more in this thread. But it's hard to find the time. My Tumblr and Flickr are updated more often. I have plenty of new picturess to post.

Here's five random pictures from Prague Old Town. Pictures from 2014.


14_08PR3_023 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR3_030 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR3_042 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR3_048 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR3_050 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*520. Uppsala, Random*

While I'm at it I can just post one more set of pictures so that we can continue over to the next page. Five pictures of Uppsala featuring the cathedral and surrounding area that are heavily influenced by the Uppsala University (I think most buildings in this area are connected to the university in some way). Pictures from 2015.


15_08_01_252 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_08_01_262 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_08_01_265 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_08_01_266 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_08_01_284 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*533. London, New Page*

Finaly a new page. I hate the last five-six posts of a page. Here's six new photos from London earlier this year. Pictures from 2017.


DSC_8585 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8620 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8628 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9043 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0231 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0395 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*534. New York, All Over Manhattan*

Six photos from New York City. I never liked this city so much before, but this time I actually liked it alot. I don't know why, because it was just as crowded and rough as before. The photos are taken in different areas of Manhattan. Times Square (Pictures 1, 4 & 6), Lower Manhattan (Pictures 2), Central Park (Picture 3) and Hell's Kitchen (Picture 5). Pictures from 2017.


DSC_4352 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4683 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5722 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5800 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6731 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6777 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*535. Tokyo, All Over Town*

From London to New York to Tokyo. The three largest and most important cities in Asia, Europe and North America (arguably) and probably the three main cities of the world.

The photos are from these areas: 1. Tsukiji 2. Asakusa 3. Roppongi 4. Yoyogi 5. Tsukiji 6. Shinjuku Gyoen 7. Shinjuku 8. Shibuya.

Pictures from 2016.


DSC_7832 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8956 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9324 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9780 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0538 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1079 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1325 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2092 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*536. Belgrade, Interesting City*

Belgrade are a city that I can definitely recommend as a weekend destination for Europeans. A very interesting city that does not usually get mentioned as a tourist spot. Pictures from 2017.


DSC_0670 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1043 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1231 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1539 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2391 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*537. Belgrade, Zemun*

Zemun were originally a city on it's own but are now part of Metropolitan Belgrade. It's like a city within the city with it's own Old Town. Pictures from 2017.

I'm still unsure what's best regarding the sizes of the pictures. I use large pictures with 1600 pixels in width, but I've noted that most threads have pictures posted in 1024 width. Is there a reason for that? Are the large pictures in this thread displayed badly in certain environments (mobile, some browsers)?


DSC_2918 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2946 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3287 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3292 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*538. Santa Fé, New Mexico*

Some more photos of the lovely Adobe architecture in Santa Fé. Pictures from 2016.


DSC_3205 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3663 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3790 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3846 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3928 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*539. Belgrade, Serbia*

-----


Even more photos from the Serbian capital. I didn't know much about this city before I went and I booked pretty much on impulse. But I'm so happy I did because I really liked it and, as I've written before, I can recommend it highly.

The first picture are from the large park area around Belgrade Fortress (Kalemegdan Park). The second picture are just a random street in the center of the city. The third picture shows the Church of St. Mark. Fourth picture are of Skadarska Street, the street that makes up the Bohemian quarter of Skadarlija. The last picture are of Knez Mihailova Street, the main street of Belgrade. Pictures from 2017.


-----​


DSC_1056 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1301 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1854 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2081 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2352 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*540. Denver, Colorado*

-----


Yet another of those cities that I didn't know what to expect from, but that I loved once I went. I know it sort of seems like there's an inflation of those judging by this thread. There are however also some cities that I'm not as impressed by.

In this update we first see a few newly constructed apartment buildings on the edge of Downtown. That area was like a big construction site and I think Denver will transform into a very nice urban city within a few years. Seems like there's alot going on and that they try to make the city more dense in the central core. They should really do some work on the other side of Downtown too though...

Then we have two pictures from the central, traditional Downtown of Denver. One random, but very typical street, and then someone doing a modeling photoshot in an alley just off the main street (16th Street Mall). Those small details of life are what makes cities so interesting.

I was there in the autumn so the fourth picture shows the colours of the season in Commons Park. The last picture are looking down into Downtown again from an area just North-East of it. Some of the new buildings, and the construction sites are visible in it. That was just a small portion of construction going on in that part of town.

Pictures from 2016.

Once again, please let me know if there's a reason why I should not use pictures as large as the ones I'm using in this thread. I've seen by looking at other threads that I'm basically the only one using 1600-width pictures.


-----​


DSC_7696 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7718 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7836 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8018 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8085 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*541. Vienna, Austria*

-----


I saw yesterday when I updated my Flickr albums that I had basically not posted anything from Vienna last year here, so here's eight photos from the Austrian capital. Pictures from 2016.


-----​

DSC_5796 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5931 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8285 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8980 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9023 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9325 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9538 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9650 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*542. Tokyo, Japan*

-----


Six photos from all over Tokyo. In order they are from the following areas: Asakusa, Shinjuku, Yoyogi, Shinjuku, Shinjuku Gyoen and Tokyo Central Station. Pictures from 2016.


-----​

DSC_8775 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9049 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9791 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0241 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1131 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2153 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu

*543. Los Angeles, California*

-----



Five pictures from the City of Angels. All of them from the Santa Monica area, which technically is not in the City of Los Angeles. Pictures from 2015.

And I've decided to go back to slightly smaller sizes to be more in line with the rest of the forum. A larger version of the photos can always be found by clicking on the picture.


-----



DSC_9328 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9447 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9523 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9667 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9686 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*544. Manchester, United Kingdom*

-----


From sunny Los Angeles and California to grey, and rather dull, Manchester and North-Western England. Weather was not the best when I visited, and I've been told it really never is. Some interesting architecture though and I like the old stone buildings in this dense environment. I wish new buildings would have these facades too. Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_9249 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9255 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9931 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr​


----------



## KeanoManu

*545. Pueblo, Colorado*

-----


There's something about these smaller towns in sparesly populated areas of America. My friend got somewhat tired of me stopping in almost every town we drove through on our Road Trip, but I just found them very interesting.

Pueblo in central Colorado are officially the ninth largest city in Colorado, but five of the eight larger cities are actually part of Denver Metropolitan so it's basically the fourth largest in the state. Meaning it's not really a small town, it's a city of around 100.000 inhabitants. But the difference between it and an equally sized European city are enormous and it feels much smaller than it is. This was one of the larger "small towns" I stopped in though. Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_2164 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2169 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2224 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2240 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2247 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr​


----------



## KeanoManu

*546. Fort Lauderdale, Florida*

-----


A few skyline photos of Fort Lauderdale. It's an impressive amount of trees in this city that's not always visible from the street level. I'm not sure if that's always a good thing though. The city looks pretty from a distance and as seen in the last picture, Fort Lauderdale do have a fairly good skyline. However it's not nearly as large and famous as the skyline of Miami a few miles south. Pictures from 2015.


-----


15_11_05_093 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_05_120 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_05_136 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_05_157 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_11_05_172 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr​


----------



## KeanoManu

*547. Stockholm, Sweden*

-----


I haven't really been out to take new photos of my own city since the summer of 2015. This year I haven't been out at all and last year I only went for a very quick walk where I took around twenty percent of the normal amount of photos I usually take on a photowalk. But here's eight of the pictures I took last year, I don't think I'll post so many more from that walk. Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_9882 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9910 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9912 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9941 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9957 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9992 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0008 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0035 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr​


----------



## KeanoManu

*548. Belgrade, Serbia*

-----


Four random photos from Belgrade. Picture one and three are taken on Belgrade Fortress in the Kalemegdan, the most famous park of the city and a big feature of the cityscape. The second picture are of a house located near the National Assembly of Serbia. The last picture are of the Central Station (the yellow building). This was the only area of Belgrade that I did not like, the area around the Central Station was very rundown and felt sketchy even daytime. Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_1222 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2031 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2614 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3784 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr​


----------



## KeanoManu

*549. New Orleans, Louisiana*

-----


Two pictures from Canal Street (the second picture are however a side street of it), and two pictures from the French Quarter. There's also one picture of a statue in riverside Woldenberg Park called Monument to the Immigrant. Pictures from 2013.


-----


13_06_05_064 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_06_05_093 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_06_05_206 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_06_05_337 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


13_06_05_356 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr​


----------



## KeanoManu

*550. Bratislava, Slovakia*

-----


Three photos of the skyline of Bratislava. A rather neat and pretty skyline that shows you don't always need tall buildings to create a good looking city view. Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_7387 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7408 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7409 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr​


----------



## KeanoManu

*551. Prague, Czech Republic*

-----


Just two this time. From Prague and the Charles Bridge. Greats view over the city from this bridge. Pictures from 2014.


-----


14_08PR3_397 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_08PR3_404 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr​


----------



## KeanoManu

*552. San Francisco, California*

-----


Just two in this update too. This time from San Francisco. Two random photos from the hilly streets of the city. Pictures from 2015.


-----


15_03_03_284 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


15_03_03_285 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr​


----------



## KeanoManu

*572. Hanoi, Vietnam*

-----


New page, and new cities. My last trip of 2017 went to Hanoi, Hong Kong, Macau and Taipei. I'll post some photos from those cities in the next few posts.

Hanoi had the density that I love with cities in Europe, but it also had a sort of organized(?) chaos that you would never see here or in North America. It was a really interesting mix. I hope they will keep the architecture of the city when Hanoi gets richer and more developed. It was already easy to see obvious signs of a rapidly developing economy and I suspect it will only get better.

I know most people go to Vietnam for the beaches and natural scenery. I went for a city and I was surprised by how much interesting stuff I could find in this city, and I did have high hopes to begin with. Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_0719 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0726 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1200 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1824 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3336 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr​


----------



## Romashka01

Beautiful, fascinating travel photos kay:


----------



## KeanoManu

*573. Taipei, Taiwan*

-----


Thanks, Romashka01! 

Next up are Taipei. Weather in Hanoi was bad, 18C and overcast. But in Taipei it was unfortunately even worse. 18C and overcast/rain for both my days there, and one day rained away completely. But I still managed to see many of the sights of this great city.

The first two pictures are random streets in central parts of the city. The third picture was taken in the Ximending area. When walking around in Ximending it felt like being back in Tokyo again, especially after dark. The fourth and fifth pictures was taken on the day that rained away and I think the umbrellas symbolizes my visit to Taipei. Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_5739 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6387 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5843 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7020 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7055 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr​


----------



## KeanoManu

*574. Hong Kong, Hong Kong*

-----


I was actually a little bit disappointed by Hong Kong. While it had some charm I still felt that it was very dirty. To me it was a New York with no soul. Tall buildings of glass and a lot of people. I do however think that this city are not a good choice when travelling alone (which I did). I'm sure I will be back some day and I have a feeling that Hong Kong should be experienced together with someone. Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_0125 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7806 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7919 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8171 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1771 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr
​


----------



## KeanoManu

*575. Macau, Macau*

-----


The last stop of this trip was Macau. Actually, it was just a day trip from Hong Kong, but definitely worth it. I did not have time to visit the casinos, or that part of the city at all. I thought the old town seemed much more interesting and I don't regret that at all. But if I ever come back I think at least one night could be a good idea here to be able to explore both parts of this city. It's an interesting mix with one part being a very old city that look similar to what you find in the oldest parts of Europe, and the other part being an area filled with modern, luxary casino resorts copied directly from the adult Disneyland that is Las Vegas. Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_8996 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9247 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9775 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0491 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr​


----------



## KeanoManu

*576. Belgrade, Serbia*

-----


Six photos today from a future top destination within Europe. The first picture was taken at Slavija Square, once the most important area of the city but nowadays I thought it was a little bit outside of the center. The second picture are probably my favourite from my trip. It was taken at a market just north of Skadarlija. The third picture are just of a random street in the city center and the fourth was taken at the central bus station. The fifth are also one of my favourites from this trip. It may look like the huge church, Temple of Saint Sava, are close but it's actually about two kilometers away. The building in the last picture are the Hotel Moskva, one of the most famous buildings in the city. Pictures form 2017.


-----


DSC_1538 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2200 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2406 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3614 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4054 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4168 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr
​


----------



## KeanoManu

*577. Berlin, Germany*

-----


In the second photo the Berlin Palace can be seen under construction. Berlin seems to be one of few European cities still building new buildings with decent architecture. All over the city new buildings with detailed facades are built, instead of soulless and bland boxes that the rest of the continent have built in recent years. Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_2316 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2580 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2833 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4260 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4386 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## KeanoManu

*578. Santa Fé, New Mexico*

-----


Thanks, Christos-Greece!

More pictures of the beautiful Adobe architecture of Santa Fé, combined with equally beautiful autumn colours. Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_3027 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3468 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3765 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3797 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4208 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr
​


----------



## openlyJane

You certainly get around.


----------



## KeanoManu

*579. Helsinki, Finland*

-----


I try to get around as much as possible. It does help working at an airport (but no discounted tickets for me though). I actually have a new city for 2018 already. I went on a daytrip to Helsinki last week. First time going to a place where I expected snow, and probably last time too. I really hate snow and cities look so bleak and dull when covered in it. Good thing that Helsinki is only 45 minutes away so I can easily visit again in the summer to get a more fair view of the city. Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_3864 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3176 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3273 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3416 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3481 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr​


----------



## KeanoManu

*580. Hanoi, Vietnam*

-----


A few more pictures from the Old Quarter of Hanoi. A very interesting place to just stroll around and observe the life in. Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_2514 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3251 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3420 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4176 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4209 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## capricorn2000

nice concept of putting all together photos of places you've been to....like it.


----------



## KeanoManu

*581. London, United Kingdom*

-----


Christos-Greece: Thanks! Always appreciated! 

Capricorn2000: Yeah, I prefer to have it all in one thread instead of 10 different threads to keep track of.  - But I have been wondering if it makes it harder to find through searches on the forum, and if the thread are sometimes passed over in the list of threads because it's not clear in the title what can be expected to find here.

The update for today features London. Some famous landmarks like the Piccadilly Circus (picture two), Trafalgar Square (picture three) and the skyline of the Central Business District (picture five) as well as two random streets. Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_8565 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8572_2 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8614 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8851 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0266 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## KeanoManu

*582. Vienna, Austria*

-----


Six photos from the Austrian capital today. The first photo was taken at a triangular square called Freyung in the central parts of town. The second photo are taken not far from there. The third are a photo of the Burgtheater and the fourth was taken inside the impressive Hofburg Imperial Palace. The fifth photo was taken while I walked alongside the ring road that marks the boundary of the historical center of Vienna. The last photo shows a street scene on Kärnter Straße, which most commonly seen as the main street of Vienna. Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_8323 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8340 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8579 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8720 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8894 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9095 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## KeanoManu

*583. Hong Kong, Hong Kong*

-----


During my trip in Asia I first stayed one night in Hong Kong before continuing to Hanoi and Taipei, and then I came back again for a few more days in Hong Kong. The weather during that first day was horrible, as can be seen in the first photo here. At least I got some good days later, but also a few more bad weather days. The second photo are from Nathan Road on the Kowloon side. The rest are all from Hong Kong Island and Wan Chai. The last picture was taken in Hong Kong Park on the last day. Pictures from 2017.


-----



DSC_0165 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0423 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7776 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1708 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2557 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## openlyJane

That lovely garden makes for a welcome treat.


----------



## KeanoManu

*584. New Orleans, Louisiana*

-----


I think I'm about to run out of photos from New Orleans. I guess that means I have to start thinking about going back. Too bad! Pictures from 2013.


-----


DSC_0953 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0957 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0148 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0149 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0403 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0410 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from New Orleans and Hong Kong


----------



## KeanoManu

*585. Belgrade, Serbia*

-----


Thanks! I hope to be able to keep it up. 

This update features Belgrade, and some of the most important buildings in the city. The second picture is of the National Theatre in Republic Square. To the right in the third picture we have the House of the National Assembly of Serbia, so basically the seat of the Serbian Government. The fourth picture shows the view from Belgrade Fortress and Kalemegdan Park. The sixth picture is of a building called Novi Dvor/New Palace. It's an historical building which today is the seat of the Serbian President. Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_0699 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0776 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1916 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2598 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3895 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4079 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## KeanoManu

*586. Taipei, Taiwan*

-----


I loved the mix of old and new in Taipei. The buildings often looked old, and almost rundown, but the insides were always modern and the buildings are covered in LED lights giving a nice somewhat modern look. Except maybe for the last picture which was taken in a residential area I accidentically wandered into in the outskirts of central Taipei while walking from Chiang Kai-Shek Memorial Hall back to Taipei Main Station. Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_5096 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5184 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5282 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5824 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6352 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## KeanoManu

*587. Miami, Florida*

-----


Six random photos from South Beach on Miami Beach in Miami, Florida. Pictures from 2015.


-----


DSC_5607 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5609 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5666 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5696 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5940 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5963 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr​


----------



## KeanoManu

*588. Albuquerque, New Mexico*

-----


All of these photos are taken in the quite small Old Town of Albuquerque. Almost all photos I took of this city are from that area. Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_4282 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4283 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4295 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4389 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4414 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## KeanoManu

*589. New York, New York*

-----


A mix of pictures from New York City. The first picture was taken of a street in Greenwich Village, not far from Washington Square Park. I personally really like the second picture which was taken from Empire State Building. The third and fourth are two of the most famous landmarks of the city - Times Square and the Statue of Liberty. The fifth picture are yet another street in one of the parts of Manhattan where skyscrapers do not dominate the scene, this picture are from Hell's Kitchen just west of Midtown/Times Square. The last picture shows Central Park from the Top of the Rock, Rockefeller Center. Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_4529 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5199 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5926 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6279 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6741 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6957 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## KeanoManu

*590. Tokyo, Japan*

-----


Japan are a country I have to visit again sometime. These six pictures are taken in various places around Tokyo. The first two are from the Tsukiji Fish Market. The third are from Asakusa and the fourth are from Akihabara. The fifth picture was taken in the gigantic Shibuya Gyoen while the last photo was taken in Harajuku on Takeshita Street. Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_7800 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7872 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8726 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1023 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1251 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1736 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr​


----------



## KeanoManu

*591. London, United Kingdom*

-----


Five photos from London with different subjects. In the last picture you can almost even get a glimpse of me (or at least my shadow). Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_8556_2 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8813 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9058 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0244 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0390 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## KeanoManu

*592. Flagstaff, Arizona*

-----


The nearest city to Grand Canyon and maybe not really what most people think about when thinking of the state of Arizona in terms of the nature and climate. Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_4899 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4925 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4943 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4965 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5023 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## Romashka01

Excellent photos, Alexander! Your thread it's the cheapest way to travel around the world


----------



## KeanoManu

*593. Bratislava, Slovakia*

-----


Not for me. 
Thanks for the kind comment. As always very appreciated.

Some photos from Bratislava for today. The first picture are from an overpass close to the main train station. The rest of the photos are from various places around the Old Town. Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_6645 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6800 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6949 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7150 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7674 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7800 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7846 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7910 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## KeanoManu

*594. San Francisco, California*

-----


Photos from, mostly, the Fisherman's Wharf area of San Francisco. Pictures from 2015.


-----


DSC_1359 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1761 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1841 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3017 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3167 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr​


----------



## KeanoManu

*595. Rostock, Germany*

-----


The pink building in the first picture are the Rostock City Hall. The rest of the pictures are from various areas around the city center. The city was largely destroyed during World War II and it's easy to see that the buildings are new, but they still follow a layout that tells the story of an old medieval city. Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_5615 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5710 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5835 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5946 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5974 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6211 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## KeanoManu

*596. Helsinki, Finland*

-----



Winter is hopefully leaving very soon, never to come back (that's unfortunately just wishful thinking). After soon thirty years of living in a cold country I will still never get used to it and I will always despise the white hell. But as seen in these pictures from Helsinki it's not so white when you're staying in a city. Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_2932 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3522 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3000 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3464 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3726 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3813 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## KeanoManu

*597. Taipei, Taiwan*

-----


Not as many scooters in Taipei as it were in Hanoi, but it was still much more common to travel by scooter than by car in the city. At least one scooter visible in each of these night shots of Taipei. Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_4784 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4798 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4885 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4893 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7150 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## KeanoManu

*598. Los Angeles, California*

-----


Los Angeles - The Capital of the Car Culture. So here's six pictures taken from a car while driving. Pictures from 2015.


-----


DSC_8133_2 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9917 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0040 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0137 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0541 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0638 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## KeanoManu

*599. Macau, Macau*

-----


I think the lightning on the day I went to Macau were bad/weird or something because most of my pictures from that day have terrible colours. Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_9427 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9575 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0269 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0378 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Alexander :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

You certainly get around. Which are your favourite places, and why?


----------



## KeanoManu

Thanks, guys!

It's very hard to pick out favourites. 

In the US I liked New Orleans, Denver and San Francisco a lot. What they all have in common are that they have fairly large areas suitable for walking in a dense urban environment.

In Europe I liked Belgrade last year, but I'm not sure if it's because I really liked the city or if it's because it was so different from every other city I've been to in Europe. Otherwise I'm very fond of Germany, and Berlin should be considered as one of best European destinations for anyone visiting Europe for the first time. I like Berlin a lot more than London and Rome, as well as Paris and Barcelona which I both have visited but that was before the age of my interest in street photography. Those four are usually considered as the main tourist destinations in Europe, I think.

Asia is the hardest region since I haven't visited so many places there (yet ). Tokyo was a city I wanted to visit for over ten years, and it was just as interesting and awesome as I imagined. For Taipei I didn't had any expectations at all and didn't really know much about the city before arriving, but it's probably the one city that has surprised me the most. There was so much interesting things to do and see and I wished that I had allocated more days there. Hanoi was also very interesting so I think it's easier to say that I so far have only been disappointed by Hong Kong in Asia.


----------



## openlyJane

Personally, I think it is a shame that people tend to head just for capital cities. So much more of a country can be gleaned from travelling to smaller cities, and to regional towns.
Can’t say I’ve ever felt attracted to Berlin myself, although I have been to The Black Forest & Freiburg, and am interested in visiting cities such as Hamburg.


----------



## KeanoManu

openlyJane said:


> Personally, I think it is a shame that people tend to head just for capital cities. So much more of a country can be gleaned from travelling to smaller cities, and to regional towns.
> Can’t say I’ve ever felt attracted to Berlin myself, although I have been to The Black Forest & Freiburg, and am interested in visiting cities such as Hamburg.


I think that depends a lot on what you're interested in. I prefer large cities, and in most cases the capital is the largest city in a country. But I can agree that you are sometimes missing the specific charm of a country since capitals and large cities are often international and can be very similar around the world, or at least within a larger region.


----------



## KeanoManu

*600. Lübeck, Germany*

-----


Let's start this page with a non-capital city. Lübeck, with a population just over 200.000, was once the most important city in the Baltic Sea region. Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_0128 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0293 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0360 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0766 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1233 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1393 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1633 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1741 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## Romashka01

Very nice photos! especially like this one


----------



## KeanoManu

*601. Tokyo, Japan*

-----


Thanks! I actually took a series of photos of that balloon. Will make sure to post a few more soon. 

Six pictures from Tokyo today. I'm starting to regret that I turned down the opportunity to go back to Tokyo next month...
These are all from different areas of this vast metropolis. The first are from a side street in Akihabara. The second are from Nishi-Shinjuku (basically Shinjuku) and it's actually the street on which my hotel were. The third are from the Tsukiji Fish Market, this is one of the main reasons I want to go back to Tokyo especially since I've heard that it will close in a few years and be re-located to a new location far away from the current central location. The fourth photo are of the entrance to the Imperial Palace East Gardens, probably the only place in Tokyo that didn't impress me. The fifth photo are from Asakusa and the Nakamise-dōri. The last photo are just a generic street view from Shibuya. Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_0834 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1682 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7837 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8419 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8759 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9829 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr
​


----------



## KeanoManu

*602. New York, New York*

-----


A few pictures from New York City. Some from the gritty and dirty side of this huge city, as well as some from the nice and unexpected side. New York are so much more than just tall skyscrapers, for better or worse. Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_4395 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4556 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4621 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5087 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5819 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5877 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr
​


----------



## KeanoManu

*603. Hanoi, Vietnam*

-----


Pictures from the lovely Hanoi. Even though it may look very rundown in most of the pictures this city actually left me with the impression that development are ongoing in a rapid pace. Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_0714 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1606 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2247 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2508 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3498 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4112 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## KeanoManu

*604. Santa Fé, New Mexico*

-----


Autumn colours in Santa Fé! This city got extra beautiful with all the colours of the season. Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_3006 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3116 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3517 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3519 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3787 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4183 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## KeanoManu

*605. Bratislava, Slovakia*

-----


First picture was taken close to the Central Station (Hlavná Stanica). The second was taken in the center of the Old Town. Picture three and four are from the grounds of Bratislava Castle (Bratislavský Hrad). Not the most pleasant walk to get up there on a sunny summer day, but totally worth it when you're finished. For the fifth picture I have once again climbed down into the center of Old Town. The last picture was taken in the outskirts of Old Town, but it's a small city so it wasn't far away. Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_6665 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6996 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7481 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7584 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7786 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7949 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## KeanoManu

*606. Hong Kong, Hong Kong*

-----


Six pictures from Hong Kong. They are all taken on the Hong Kong Island side of the city. The first are taken on a pedestrian bridge in Wan Chai. There were alot of that type of bridges in that part of the city and I don't think that I really liked that. The second picture are from Sai Ying Pun which and the third are from an area called SoHo, which is basically in Central. The last three pictures are all from Wan Chai. Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_7746 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7896 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8189 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1604 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1756 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2122 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*607. Las Vegas, Nevada*

-----


Thanks! 

I guess taking pictures of Las Vegas isn't on the agenda for most people visiting the city, at least not normal street photographs. But that was what I did there and here's six photos from the Strip, or actually the first two are sligthly off the strip. They're from across the freeway on Tropicana Avenue. Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_6442 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6483 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6542 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6584 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6636_2 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6680 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## KeanoManu

*608. Belgrade, Serbia*

-----


I think I may post Belgrade more often than most other cities in the thread, but it was such an interesting city. I'm thinking of going to another city in the Balkans this year. Anyone with a suggestion? Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_0648 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1993 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3645 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3683 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3707 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3749 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr​


----------



## KeanoManu

*609. London, United Kingdom*

-----


Five pictures from around the central parts of London. Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_8690 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8738 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8834 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0443 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0558 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr​


----------



## KeanoManu

*610. Vienna, Austria*

-----


If you like to look at graffiti and street art then Vienna is the place for you, and especially the river promenade around Schwedenplatz. I like it and I think that more cities should let professional artists paint on plain and dull walls to give more colous for our cities. However, the art alongside this promenade are of different quality. Some are very good, while some are less so. Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_5840 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5850 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5867 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5906 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## KeanoManu

*611. Fort Lauderdale, Florida*

-----


It's been a lot of Europe recently so today I'll post some pictures from the United States and Fort Lauderdale. The first three pictures were taken at or around the Fort Lauderdale Beach. The last three pictures are from Las Olas Blvd, an attempt to build a walkable city-like environment in this car-centric city and state. Pictures from 2015.


-----


DSC_3541 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3564 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4717 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4812 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4901 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5048 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## KeanoManu

*612. Berlin, Germany*

-----


More photos from Berlin, this underrated European capital. The Holocaust Memorial with Potsdamer Platz in the background are seen in the first picture. Then a random street in the vicinity in the next picture followed by the Wittenbergplatz U-Bahnstation on Kurfürstendamm in West Berlin. The next picture are of Strausberger Platz which is basically just a roundabout. The last picture are yet another random street scene. Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_3213 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3348 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3907 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4007 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4792 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## KeanoManu

*613. Tokyo, Japan*

-----


Eight pictures from Tokyo. The first two pictures are from Shinjuku, where the first one are taken just outside of the busy Shinjuku Station. The third are from Tsukiji and the fourth are once again from Shinjuku. The fifth picture was taken in Roppongi and the sixth in Harajuku. Picture seven are from Shibuya and the last one was taken just outside of the Tokyo Main Train Station. Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_7102 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7295 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7888 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9059 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9360 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2008 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2063 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2136 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## KeanoManu

*614. Galveston, Texas*

-----


There's potential in this coastal resort city a few miles outside of Houston, but in its current state it is way too rundown. Pictures from 2013.


-----


DSC_0634 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0652 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0665 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0793 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0338 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## KeanoManu

*615. Varberg, Sweden*

-----


Today is a holiday called Valborg in Sweden, so here's a few pictures from Varberg. 
No correlation with the name though and the city are not associated with the holiday. Valborg are basically just an excuse to get drunk and it's mostly associated with the University city of Uppsala. Pictures from 2014.


-----


14_06_096 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_06_288 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_06_300 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_06_355 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


14_06_413 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*616. Belgrade, Serbia*

-----


Thanks! 

Today I bring even more photos from Belgrade. The first and second picture are slightly outside of the core touristic areas (but still well withing walking distance). The rest are all very central with the fifth being taken at Republic Square, which could probably be considered as the main central point of this city. Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_1473 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1789 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2015 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2153 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2318 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2812 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## KeanoManu

*617. Los Angeles, California*

-----


These are all from Santa Monica in Los Angeles. Probably one of the most famous areas of this sprawling city, and possibly one of the most picturesque urban areas in the world. Pictures from 2015.


-----


DSC_9315 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9326 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9369 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9376 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9498 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9511 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9711 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9776 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## KeanoManu

*618. New York, New York*

-----


Eight pictures from New York City. They're taken all around Manhattan and I especially like the last pictures which was taken from Rockefeller Center with a view over Central Park. Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_4285 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4514 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4628 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4652 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5442 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5607 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5810 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6901 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## KeanoManu

*619. Oslo, Norway*

-----


I don't post too much from Oslo so here's a few of my pictures from there. Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_2529 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2653 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2754 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3150 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3249 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3906 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3955 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4741 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*620. Helsinki, Finland*

-----


Thanks! 

... And speaking of Tanks, when I visited Helsinki they had some kind of military parade or showcase at one of the central squares. The first picture shows all the military vehicles on the Senaatintori (Senate Square). The square are just in front of the Helsinki Cathedral, which is visible in the second picture. Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_3057 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3598 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3693 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3741 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2895 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## KeanoManu

*621. Berlin, Germany*

-----


The plumbing that goes over the street in the first two pictures are something that have caught my eyes every time I've visited Berlin and I still don't really understand why they are there.
All photos in the update are just random streets around the German capital. Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_2978 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3528 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3927 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4182 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4636 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4714 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5001 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5043 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## openlyJane

Yes, the plumbing is very odd!


----------



## KeanoManu

*622. New Orleans, Louisiana*

-----


I wonder if they keep them because it's historical and gives the area some charm, or if they are still functional. Because they are only in certain small areas.

Five photos from the French Quarter of New Orleans. Pictures from 2013.


-----


DSC_0060 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0157 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0395 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0400 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0411 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## KeanoManu

*623. Kowloon, Hong Kong*

-----


All of these six pictures are taken on the Kowloon side of Hong Kong. Mostly in Jordan, but some are probably considered to be in Tsim Sha Tsui. Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_0024 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0033 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0044 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0383 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0504 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0582 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## Saxonia

> The plumbing that goes over the street in the first two pictures are something that have caught my eyes every time I've visited Berlin and I still don't really understand why they are there.


As Berlin was built on a marshy landscape, it has a high ground water level. So these pipes are necessary to pump ground water from construction sites.


----------



## KeanoManu

*624. Rostock, Germany*

-----


Thanks for the information. That means the plumbing will stay, which I sort of like because it does give some unique character to the city.

I like the architecture in Rostock. Even though I would guess that all buildings in these pictures are less than 100 years old they still look classy with great architecture that you rarely see in new buildings today. Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_5412 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5430 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5675 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5723 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5761 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6014 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## KeanoManu

*625. Miami Beach, Florida*

-----


Miami Beach, or actually South Beach, are an interesting place even though I suspect most people don't really bring the camera most of the time there. I have never been fully satisfied with my pictures from there though, something with the light and the colours. Pictures from 2015.


-----


DSC_5583 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5594 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5640 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5672 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5740 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5957 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr
​


----------



## KeanoManu

*626. Rome, Italy*

-----


These were all taken in an area called Trastevere and it's slightly outside of the general tourist area in Rome. Pictures from 2012.


-----


DSC_0598 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0599 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0601 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0610 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0636 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr
​


----------



## KeanoManu

*627. Napa, California*

-----


Napa as a city isn't much to see, but as a region there's lots of natural beauty there. These are mainly from the city though. Pictures from 2015.


-----


DSC_3710 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3719 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3754 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4022 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr
​


----------



## openlyJane

A great collection. I'll be back in Trastevere, Rome, myself in June. Can't wait. Love it! In real life it is easier to forgive the graffiti and sometimes unkempt look of the place.


----------



## KeanoManu

*628. Tokyo, Japan*

-----


Normally I like areas with graffiti and a general gritty appearance. But the graffiti has to be somewhat organized and not just tags. I hope you'll have a great trip to Rome.

I don't post lots of night photos, mainly because my prefered way of photographing are to snap pictures "on-the-go". That's a little bit difficult when taking night pictures because you have to stop and stand still. However, here's a few from Akihabara in Tokyo. Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_0301 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0305 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0322 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0329 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0344 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0345 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr
​


----------



## KeanoManu

*629. Manchester, United Kingdom*

-----


Here's a few from the city center of Manchester. Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_9159 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9212 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9307 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9529 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0043 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr
​


----------



## KeanoManu

*630. Bratislava, Slovakia*

-----


Three pictures from the outskirts of central Bratislava. The first two are close to the Central Rail Station and the last are from just outside Old Town. Pictures from 2016


-----


DSC_6591 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6601 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6733 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr
​


----------



## KeanoManu

*631. Berlin, Germany*

-----


Let's finish off this page with a picture from Berlin. This one was taken through the Brandenburger Tor. Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_3075 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr
​


----------



## KeanoManu

*646. Seoul, South Korea*

-----


Thanks, Christos!

First major new city for 2018 in this thread are Seoul. It's a lovely city that I actually spent much more time in than I usually do when I'm travelling.

The first picture are of the main shopping street in Myeongdong.
The second picture are of the Cheonggyecheon just north of Myeongdong.
That's one of the most interesting public parks I've been in, it's fairly new and it's done just right.
The third picture are the Gyeongbokgung Palace, one of the historic Five Grand Palaces in Seoul.
It's the largest, and possibly the most famous, of the five.
The fourth picture was taken at Namsangol Hanok Village, a Traditional Korean Village which today are just a tourist museum.
There's another, larger, Traditional Village in Central Seoul that's more famous and which actually still have residents.
The fifth picture are from the Hongdae district. The district for young people in Seoul.
The last picture was taken at the streets around Namdaemun Market close to Myeongdong.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_5224 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6361 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8336 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9385 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9903 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0375 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*647. Busan, South Korea*

-----


I also took a day-trip to Busan in the south of the country. Most people I spoke to recommended against doing that as a day-trip but it was that or to not go at all. For me it worked well, almost six hours on a train in total but I still had enough time to see as much as I wanted of the city.

The first two pictures was taken at random streets around the Central Station and the port.
We were walking towards Jagalchi Fish Market, which is the largest fish market in Korea, and also where the third picture was taken.
I'm a little bit disappointed. I don't know if it were because all the construction that was going on in the area forced the market to be partially closed or if I were there too late.
I visited just after 09:30 in the morning and the place was almost deserted. It could also be that I compare it to Tsukiji in Tokyo, which probably are a little bit unfair.
The fourth picture was taken on a walk up to the Gamcheon Culture Village. It was not an easy walk to take with almost 30 degrees and a shining sun outside.
The fifth picture are from the Village. It didn't look so different from the rest of the city, but it's famous for some very colourful houses.
The sixth picture are from Seomyeon, which was an area I did like very much and the true center of this city.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_6794 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6952 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7002 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7196 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7443 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7909 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*648. Stockholm, Sweden*

-----


I've also been out taking new pictures of my Hometown of Stockholm.
May this year have been the warmest May in over 100 years so I had to take the opportunity for some new pictures.
I walked in areas I haven't photowalked in before so it will not just be new pictures of the same old places.
The second picture are of a square called Stureplan. It's famous for being the center of the nightclub scene in Stockholm.
The third picture was taken as I walked along Strandvägen (Beach Road). The apartments that are aligned to this street are some of the most expensive in Sweden.
The apartment buildings are however not visible in the picture.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_0934 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1028 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1396 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1695 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1731 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1868 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*649. Seoul, South Korea*

-----


I'll post a few more pictures from Seoul since I liked the city so much.
These pictures were taken in the following places:
1. Chungmuro 2. Myeongdong 3. Itaewon 4. Chungmuro 5. Hongdae 6. Myeongdong
Itaewon are supposed to be one of the major areas for tourists in the city, but it's the area I liked the least of all areas I visited during my stay.
Pictures from 2018.

-----


DSC_5035 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5065 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8126 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9358 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0013 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0612 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*650. Cheyenne, Wyoming*

-----


The State Capitol Building was under renovation during my short visit so I was not able to get any good pictures of it.
But I was able to catch the spire! That was at least something!
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_0210 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0232 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0264 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0277 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0293 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0332 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*651. Oslo, Norway*

-----


Thanks! 

Something more from Oslo. The fourth picture may not really be within the scope of this thread but I like it.
There were alot of birds at the Oslo Opera House, which is where that picture was taken.
The second and third picture was taken at Aker Brygge. The fifth was taken in Grünerløkka, the hipster area of Oslo.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_2922 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3059 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3377 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3713 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4119 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*652. Belgrade, Serbia*

-----


I still have lots of pictures to post from Belgrade and I'll continue to do so. I think it's the city I've posted most times this last year.
The first two pictures are from Knez Mihailova Street.
Picture three and four was taken while I was walking towards Slavija Square.
The fifth picture was taken nearby Republic Square.
I like the last picture, which was taken in Kalemegdan Park.
It's yet another of the great features of this city. A huge, vibrant park on the edge of the city center which offers great views over the whole region.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_0736 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0941 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1488 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1511 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2257 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr



DSC_2585 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## weirdo

Still in awe with how much you've covered across the globe! Planning on opening a similar thread, but I'm neither as well traveled nor as organized. You're doing a a truly fantastic job. Especially delighted that you started covering Asian cities!


----------



## KeanoManu

*653. Tokyo, Japan*

-----


I just love traveling and I'm always looking for new places to visit. By the looks of your signature you're very well traveled too.
It's only two years ago that I visited Asia for the first, and I fell in love with the continent right away!

Here's eight photos from the city that made me fall in love with Asia - Tokyo, Japan!
They're taken in different areas of this huge city.

1. Shinjuku
2. Just outside of Tokyo Imperial Palace
3. Asakusa
4. Roppongi
5. Shibuya
6. Tsukiji
7. Akihabara
8. Harajuku

Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_7296 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8133 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8649 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9279 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9816 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0571 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1012 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1703 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*654. Trinidad, Colorado*

-----


Some photos from Trinidad, CO, Population 9,000.
The town are situated very close to the border towards New Mexico, at the foot of the Raton Pass.
The photos are taken on two different street. Main Street and Commercial Street.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_2401 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2424 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2438 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2445 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2464 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2466 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*655. Fort Lauderdale, Florida*

-----


I did the same thing with my Florida pictures from 2015 as I did with my California pictures from the same year. So most of those pictures from earlier in the thread are gone.

So here's ten pictures from Fort Lauderdale to make up for it.
I actually like Fort Lauderdale more than Miami.
The first five pictures are from the Fort Lauderdale Beach area.
I was there in November so the snowman was a funny detail in this tropical city.
Picture six and seven are from Las Olas.
That's an area with huge potential to become pedestrian friendly.
From what I've read there's a lot of construction planned there too.
The last three pictures are from a bridge which offers great views of both Downtown, but also the Big River, and to some extent the Beach area.
The bridge is the A1A/SE 17th Street/Seabreeze Boulevarde. Lots of names for just one street.
Pictures from 2015.


-----


DSC_3461 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3471 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3488 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3534 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4726 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4823 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5024 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6175 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6182 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6242 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*656. Miami, Florida*

-----


I'll continue with ten pictures from Miami.
The first four are from Miami Downtown. A rather boring area to be honest. A good example of why height doesn't automatically create lively cities.
The last six pictures are from Miami Beach. This area are more interesting, and the buildings are generally much lower. But the ground levels are better and more people are on the streets.
Pictures from 2015.


-----


DSC_3969 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4058 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4082 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4272 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5645 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5710 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5753 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5783 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5899 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6021 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*657. West Palm Beach, Florida*

-----


West Palm Beach are the last city I have from 2015. I don't have so many pictures from that city so I'll just post five.
Pictures from 2015.


-----


DSC_6469 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6476 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6494 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6609 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6706 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*658. Hong Kong, Hong Kong*

-----


These are taken in the following areas of Hong Kong.
1. Tsim Sha Tsui
2. Sai Ying Pun
3. Central
4. Central
5. Wan Chai
6. Hong Kong Park
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_0355 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7969 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8085 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8342 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2059 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2538 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*659. London, United Kingdom*

-----


These eight pictures from London was taken on two different days.
The first four was taken on a walk from Hyde Park Corner towards Piccadilly Circus, Westminster Palace, Waterloo Bridge and back towards Piccadilly Circus via Trafalgae Square.
The last four pictures was taken on a walk from the Tower of London towards Piccadilly Circus via the Southern bank of Thames River.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_8499 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8732 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8736 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9005 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0307 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0352 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0442 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0476 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*660. New York, New York*

-----


Some random photos from around Manhattan. Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_4251 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4486 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5028 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5599 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6061 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*661. Lübeck, Germany*

-----


Some pictures from this former capital of the Hanseatic League.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_0200 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1324 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1378 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1749 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1813 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1851 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*662. Rome, Italy*

-----


I guess the timing for posting my pictures from Rome may not be the best since it's in the middle of the summer right now and my pictures was taken on some of the coldest days in recent history for the city. Pictures from 2012.


-----


DSC_0509 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0926 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0934 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0025 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0027 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0650 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0722 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0297 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*663. Helsinki, Finland*

-----


Since it's so hot over here that it's completely unbearable I'll continue on the theme of snow and ice.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_3674 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*664. Riga, Latvia*

-----


It's time for a new city again. 
I took a short trip to Riga, Latvia a few days ago. I booked it very late and the last thing I did before deciding to go to Riga instead of any other of the cities I was looking at was that the weather was supposed to be great according to the weather apps. I quickly got in a bad mood because the day after I booked the prognosis went from a big yellow sun to a big grey cloud with heavy rain and thunderstorms. Luckily for me the sun came back in the prognosis the day before departure and I had decent weather like I hoped. Some sun, and some rain. But mostly sun actually. Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_2655 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3704 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4119 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4313 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4949 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5162 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## raider12

gorgeous!


----------



## KeanoManu

*665. Seoul, South Korea*

-----


Thanks! 

More pictures from the beautiful Seoul.
First it's the Changing of the Guards at the Deoksugung Palace.
The second and third pictures are from Hongdae and Gangnam.
Cheonggyecheon (fourth picture) may be quite small in width, but it's a perfect oasis in the hectic city.
The fifth picture was taken inside the Gyeongbokgung and the next picture was taken while walking between that park and the Changdeokgung Palace Complex.
The seventh picture are from the outskirts of Myeongdong, and for the last picture I'm back in Hongdae again.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_4600 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5854 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6055 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6431 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8392 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8749 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9207 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9901 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*666. Berlin, Germany*

-----


Lots of pictures from Berlin for today. A combination of well-known landmarks and random streets.
The first three are all from the vicinity of Alexanderplatz in the former East Berlin.
The first picture are from the shores of Museum Island. The second are of the base of the Fernsehturm at Alexanderplatz. The third was taken on a street nearby.
The fourth picture shows probably the most well-known landmark of Germany, and one of the most well-known in all of Europe.
Five and six are just of random streets. The seventh picture was taken at another well-known landmark - Topography of Terror.
The eight picture will be a skyline photo towards East Berlin. The ninth are of a small park area called Engelbecken. That whole area seemed to be fairly new and a lot of infill development seemed to be going on there. I liked it.
The last picture shows a rather typical commie block sort of building that can be found at surprisingly central locations all over Berlin. A terrible building style, but also fascinating that something that bad can be allowed in central parts of one of Europes largest and most historical cities.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_2714 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2772 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2861 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3012 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3308 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3344 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3417 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4519 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4727 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4772 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*667. Riga, Latvia*

-----


A few more pictures from Riga.
All of them, except for three are taken in the Old Town of Riga.
The second picture shows the Freedom Monument just outside the edge of Old Town.
It's a monument honouring the freedom, independence, and sovereignty of Latvia.
It was built specifically for the soldiers killed in action during the Latvian War of Independence (1918-1920).
The third picture was taken while continuing walking towards the modern center of the city from that monument.
The sixth picture was taken from the Old Town across the river towards what looks like an attempt to create a new city and/or a business center.
Riga are actually quite bad at taking advantage of it's location close to the water. I hope future improvements will create a better harmony between the city and the river.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_2130 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2765 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2915 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3205 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3501 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4184 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4477 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5037 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*668. Hong Kong, Hong Kong*

-----


Skyline photos of Hong Kong and Victoria Harbour. The first three was taken from the Central Promenade outside the Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre. The photos are taken towards Kowloon and Tsim Sha Tsui.
The fourth and fifth picture was taken at the Lugard Road Lookout. The pictures focus on the two tallest buildings in Hong Kong. The International Commerce Center in the fourth picture and the Two International Finance Centre in the fifth picture.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_7555 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7590 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7606 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1030 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1166 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*669. Holbrook, Arizona*

-----


I love the last two pictures from this small town in Arizona. Not because the unpaved street are any particularly beautiful, but because it has the funniest name I've ever seen - Bucket of Blood Street.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_4785 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4789 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4815 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4825 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4853 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4857 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## weirdo

What an unusual name for a street! I wonder why they named it that.


----------



## KeanoManu

*670. Oslo, Norway*

-----


It seems to be a name it received after some sort of bloody duel during the Wild West times.

Six pictures from Oslo for this post. Extremely bad weather during my short visit to Oslo.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_2537 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2623 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3186 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3349 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3596 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4590 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*671. London, United Kingdom*

-----


Eight pictures from central London.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_8516 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8699 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8783 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8800 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8833 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8855 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8988 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9050 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*672. Hanoi, Vietnam*

-----


The... thing, in the second picture are probably the most central location in Hanoi and I wouldn't be surprised if it will be completely pedestrianised as a true City Square in the future.
At the moment it's just a huge chaos, but it's still a fun place. Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_0856 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1452 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3840 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3851 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4450 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4569 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## weirdo

From the pictures, it doesn't seem as chaotic. Hanoi is in my list as well, multiple VN locations, actually. I've always been fascinated by Vietnam. Thanks for featuring it in Urban Showcase. It's not really done a lot here.


----------



## KeanoManu

*673. Berlin, Germany*

-----


You're right, it doesn't really show on that picture. But there were cars and vespas from all directions going everywhere, and then pedestrians crossing wherever they wanted. And no-one obeyed any traffic rules (if there are any). 

I've already posted lots of pictures from Berlin on this page, but there's no crime in posting a few more. The first two pictures feature the Berlin Dom. Picture three and four are taken facing different directions on the Kurfürstendamm.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_2880 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2895 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3642 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3911 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4222 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4566 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*674. Vienna, Austria*

-----


This post will feature another German-speaking capital - Vienna!
They are taken from around the central areas of the city.
The first are from Leopoldstadt. The rest are from Innere Stadt, which means Inner City.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_5242 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5353 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5780 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6083 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6107 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6400 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8237 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8243 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8267 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8462 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## weirdo

I get what you mean about the traffic situation in Hanoi, I'm Southeast Asian, after all! Beautiful photos from both Berlin and Vienna. From those two sets it's apparent that Berlin does not have as much pre-modern buildings.


----------



## KeanoManu

*675. Taipei, Taiwan*

-----


Vienna was not hit as much in WWII, while Berlin was probably the city that was hit the hardest. It's also still easy to see the damage done by the Soviets and East Germany during the split. Whole neighbourhoods demolished and replaced by commie blocks in the center of the city. It's very sad, but it's also refreshing to see how much construction that are going on in the city at the moment. And contrary to the rest of Western Europe, and the world, the architecture aren't just bland, boring boxes. Last time I was in Berlin before this was in 2010 and the difference are noticeable. Especially in the area around the East Side Gallery. An area that in 2010 was just an empty patch of grass, but which are now a completely new area of the city with several newly built city blocks.

Six pictures from Taipei, Taiwan. The big red building in the second picture are called The North Gate and are part of the old Taipei City Walls. The only remnants from the Walls seems to be three preserved Gates.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_4948 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4990 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5108 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5821 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6016 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6473 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*676. Seoul, South Korea*

-----


Let's stay in Asia. Six pictures from Seoul.
The first are from Myeongdong. The second from the Seodaemun Prison.
For the third and fourth picture I'm actually not sure what areas they belong to, but they are both taken between the the Prison and Myeongdong.
The fifth are from Hongdae and the sixth from Itaewon.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_4340 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4407 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4494 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4681 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5665 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8134 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*677. Belgrade, Serbia*

-----


These five pictures from Belgrade are all taken in central locations.
The first are from Knez Mihailova and the second at a market at the end of Skadarlija Street.
The name of the market are Bajlonijeva Pijaca (Green Market).
The third picture shows a view of New Belgrade from the Kalemegdan Park.
The fourth are near the Central Bus Station and the fifth are from Republic Square.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_0932 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2188 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2552 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3733 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4174 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*678. Miami, Florida*

-----


Four pictures from Downtown Miami. Not the most interesting place in the world. Pictures from 2015.


-----


DSC_4051 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4071 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4137 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4220 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*679. New Orleans, Louisiana*

-----


Let's end this page with five pictures from New Orleans.
Pictures from 2013.


-----


DSC_0035 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0105 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0387 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0390 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0438 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*695. Santa Fé, New Mexico*

-----


Hong Kong have been growing on me since I came home and got some distance to it. I will have to go back one day to give it another chance. 

I'll start this page with Santa Fé, New Mexico. A city that I liked, but the person I traveled with did not like it at all.
I love the architecture here giving the city a very unique feeling.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_2985 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3299 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3335 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3575 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3728 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3879 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3907 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4174 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*696. Stockholm, Sweden*

-----


We have an election here in Sweden today so the city for today will have to be Stockholm.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_0951 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1063 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1250 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1550 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1950 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1981 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*697. Vienna, Austria*

-----


Twelve photos from Vienna.
The first two and the last three are from Leopoldstadt. The rest are from the Innere Stadt, City Center.
The third picture shows one of the most important streets in the city - Graben.
The building in the seventh picture are the Austrian Parliament.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_5862 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5912 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6095 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6374 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6403 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8327 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8540 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8842 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9012 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9446 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9458 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9644 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*698. Bratislava, Slovakia*

-----


Bratislava are just an hour away from Vienna and it was easy to get there.
I guess Bratislava have the issue where they are in the shadow of both Prague and Vienna which are both nearby.
Still worth visiting if you have the opportunity.
The first three was taken slightly outside of the Old Town.
The rest are all taken within the Old Town.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_6699 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6729 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6807 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6921 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7022 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7191 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7328 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7805 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*699. Hanoi, Vietnam*

-----


The last picture here are very interesting. I didn't think so much of it at the time, but I wonder if those men were working on the tracks or if they were stealing copper?
If it was the latter, I guess I'm happy that they didn't see me take the picture.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_1821 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2038 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2336 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2390 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2411 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3790 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3959 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4073 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr





​


----------



## KeanoManu

*700. Manchester, United Kingdom*

-----


In the last picture here from Manchester you can see that there seem to be lots of construction going on in the background.
And when I look at Google Maps of the City it seems like the area have changed alot even in just one year since I was there.
Are Manchester maybe rapidly expanding the inner city? That would be great if it's the case because it was rather small for a city of its size.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_9318 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9626 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9710 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9735 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9747 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9760 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9787 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0024 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*701. Seoul, South Korea*

-----


These pictures from Seoul was taken at different areas of the city.
The first is in a market that we just passed through. Yeongcheon Traditional Market.
The second are the Myeongdong Cathedral, and the third picture was also taken in Myeongdong.
The fourth picture was taken in Gangnam. I thought the side streets were more interesting than the shiny, glassy main streets in this area.
The fifth shows the Gyeongbokgung complex and the natural scenery behinds it.
For the sixth picture it was taken around the northern edge of Myeongdong.
The seventh picture are taken up at the base for N Seoul Tower.
The last picture was taken in Hongdae.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_4447 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5108 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5302 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6142 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8274 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9073 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9603 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0040 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*702. Berlin, Germany*

-----


The first two are skyline pictures taken from the Berliner Dom.
Picture three, four and five are from the district of Kreuzberg.
The last three was taken in the area around Alexanderplatz and Hackescher Markt.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_2508 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2539 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4526 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4692 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4774 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4956 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4992 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5065 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*703. Fort Lauderdale, Florida*

-----


The first two are from Fort Lauderdale Beach.
Picture three to six are from Las Olas Boulevarde.
The last four pictures are skyline pictures in two different directions.
Pictures from 2015.


-----


DSC_3473 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3526 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4844 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4907 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4935 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4991 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6171 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6210 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6221 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6269 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*704. Los Angeles, California*

-----


Ten pictures from around Los Angeles.
The first are from Huntington. Actually, I think the picture are taken in Huntington but showing Westminster.
The second picture are from Huntington Beach.
The third are from Downtown Los Angeles.
Picture four, five and six are from Santa Monica.
Seven and eight are from Dana Point in the southern edge of the city.
The last two are again from Huntington Beach.
Pictures from 2015.


-----


DSC_8253_2 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8351 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8711 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9296 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9527 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9753 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0168 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0272 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0695 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0941 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*705. Gallup, New Mexico*

-----


Gallup are a small town about 30 minutes from the border to Arizona. It was actually not that interesting, even though my walk wasn't that long.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_4625 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4630 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4646 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4651 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4654 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4695 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*706. Rostock, Germany*

-----


Eight pictures from Rostock.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_5326 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5420 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5537 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5540 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5888 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5942 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6215 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6298 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*707. Riga, Latvia*

-----


Six pictures from Riga. All, except for the fourth, are taken within the Old Town.
The building in the third picture are one of the most well-known landmarks of the city - House of the Blackheads.
It was sad to read that the building are a replica because the original was destroyed during WWII.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_2651 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2846 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3215 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3752 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4401 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4958 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*708. Vienna, Austria*

-----


Let's do ten more pictures from Vienna for this page.
I saw earlier that I hadn't posted so many pictures from Vienna even though it's two years since I was there.
First two are from Schwedenplatz. The last two are from Leopoldstadt.
The rest are from Innere Stadt.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_5755 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6015 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6045 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6101 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6226 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6463 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6467 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9371 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9435 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9437 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr



​


----------



## KeanoManu

*709. Rome, Italy*

-----


It's almost seven years since I experienced something as rare as snowfall in Rome.
I have to say that I wasn't too happy about it. I remember how I wanted to go somewhere warmer than Sweden, but ended up getting just the same climate.
I saw that it had snowed earlier this year too, and that it was the first time since those days in February 2012.
Pictures from 2012.


-----


DSC_0841 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0927 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0020 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0251 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0263 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0338 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0664 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0085 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0219 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0315 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*710. New York, New York*

-----


Two skyline pictures in this batch. The first was taken from the Empire State Building, the second was taken of the Empire State Building from the Rockefeller Center.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_4770 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5265 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5377 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5962 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5988 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6821 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6830 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7061 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*711. Seoul, South Korea*

-----


These were all taken in Itaewon. It's by far my least favourite area of the city.
Itaewon are apparently one of the areas of Seoul you should visit, but I can't understand at all why.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_8088 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8098 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8111 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8205 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## openlyJane

Great photos. You certainly get around. 

Personally, I'd_ love_ to see Rome covered in snow.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*712. Galveston, Texas*

-----


Thanks, guys!
In hindsight I do appreciate the snow in Rome much more than I did at the time.
But I want to see the city in warm sunshine too. Especially since The Colosseum was closed due to the snow...

Some houses in the suburban, and run-down, Galveston.
Pictures from 2013.


-----


DSC_0626 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0761 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0785 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0276 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0342 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0347 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*747. Istanbul, Turkey*

-----


I definitely understand the feeling. I re-visit some places too. 
My most recent trip, which will feature in the thread soon, as well as my, probable, next trip are re-visited places.
And I completely agree that it's a special feeling to visit places where you have lovely memories from for a second time.
But I also love finding new places.
I never thought that I would love Asia so much as I do, and now I just want to visit many more countries on the continent,
as well as giving new continents a go.

---

Istanbul will open this page too.
The first picture of Sultan Ahmed Mosque was taken from the roof of my hotel.
The next four pictures was taken while walking over the Galata Bridge.
It was one of the very few moments during my trip where the sun came forward.
But the dark clouds which are soon to arrive are already visible in the fourth picture.
The sixth picture was taken in Galata.
The seventh was taken in Sultanahmet.
The last picture are from the Asian side of Istanbul, in Kadiköy.
I like that picture, with the girl driving the scooter and the sort of rough look of the area.
That particular street was otherwise quite nice and it was only that small part of it that looked like this.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_0472 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0796 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0862 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0914 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0949 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1078 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1707 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2935 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*748. San Francisco, California*

-----


The last four of these pictures are all taken around Pier 39 in Fisherman's Wharf.
That's a place I always enjoy visiting while in San Francisco.
Pictures from 2015.


-----


DSC_0675 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1709 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1798 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2411 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3034 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3084 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3123 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3165 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*749. Istanbul, Turkey*

-----


Six more pictures from Istanbul.
One, two, three and five are from Sultanahmet.
The fourth was taken when I tried to get down from Taksim Square to Dolmanbache Palace. That area didn't felt like the best.
The last picture shows how the street from my previous post with the girl on the scooter looked like.
It was actually a side street, but I was standing on Halitağa Caddesi when I took the picture.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_0094 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0265 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0311 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1545 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2404 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3003 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*750. Denver, Colorado*

-----


Pictures from the lovely city of Denver.
It's a city I can recommend for anyone who wants to visit the United States, but who wants to avoid the "usual suspects".
Denver has a good Downtown, or city center, for being an American city.
It also has nature, with the Rocky Mountains nearby and easily accessible.
There's also a fairly large amount of sights, such as Buffalo Bill's Grave, Red Rocks Amphitheatre (fourth picture) and the 16th Street Mall.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_0882 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0952 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1463 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1656 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7763 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7982 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*751. Hong Kong, Hong Kong*

-----


The first three photos are from Kowloon.
The fourth picture are from Sheung Wan/Central on Hong Kong Island.
The Swedish flag in that picture are from a store, named Stockholm, selling items from Sweden.
I was very surprised when I accidentically saw that store while wandering around, so I had to go inside and look.
The last four pictures are also from Hong Kong Island, they're from Wan Chai.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_0005 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0611 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0622 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8159 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1612 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1735 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2009 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2267 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## openlyJane

I really like the image of the girl on the scooter in Istanbul; somehow sums up the contrasts in this fantastic, monumental city.

And San Francisco........I certainly love the hilly, waterside aspect that you get in both San Fran and in Istanbul.

Such a great collection of images.


----------



## KeanoManu

*752. London, United Kingdom*

-----


Thanks! 
The contrasts in Istanbul are truly huge. Walking over the Galata Bridge are like walking to another country.
Sultanahmet felt much more traditional and conservative, while Beyoglu felt modern.
And the Asian side was like a mix of them both. It looked old and rundown, but the atmosphere felt modern.

I also love that type of cities. I wonder if there's any more cities with the same features? 
I was thinking Hong Kong, but the sea of skyscrapers ruins it a little bit.
It makes it into a completely different type of city.

---

Six pictures from London with at least two of the city's most famous landmarks visible.
Big Ben in the second picture and Tower Bridge in fifth picture.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_8543 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8816 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8858 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8949 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0181 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0205 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*753. Seoul, South Korea*

-----


The fifth picture are taken in the Bukchon Hanok Village.
They didn't seem to like tourists that much because at other locations there were large banners saying that tourists were not welcome.
I saw lots of tourists ignoring those banners, but I turned and left.
It's considered as a main tourist attraction for the city though.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_5013 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5507 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6094 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6714 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8670 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9496 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*754. Pueblo, Colorado*

-----


Pueblo was one of the stops I was looking forward to the most during my road trip in Southwestern United States.
I had read about the riverwalk in the city. It was indeed quite nice, however it was almost empty of people.
This is something that many American cities suffer from. The streets are completely empty!
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_2122 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2124 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2135 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2159 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2195 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2204 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*755. Oslo, Norway*

-----


The buildings under construction in the sixth picture are a project in Oslo called "The Barcode", which is part of the major project Bjørvika, which in turn are a part of a major redevelopment of the whole waterfront of the city (called Fjord City).
I didn't find Oslo to be very intersting, these projects are however interesting and I hope Oslo can develop itself into an interesting, modern and progressive European Capital city.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_2463 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3338 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3373 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3530 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3578 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3808 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3925 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4025 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4097 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4356 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*756. Helsinki, Finland*

-----


A snow-infested Helsinki.
I didn't want to post snowy pictures during the summer to not remind myself about what would soon be ahead.
But now we're unfortunately in the cold, dark and horrible part of the year again.
Only six months until the summer!
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_2882 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3099 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3109 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3133 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3203 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3311 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3470 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3496 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*757. New York, New York*

-----


From a wintry European city to an American metropolis celebrating Fourth of July in the heat of the summer.
The streets of New York are tricky to shoot, at least I think so.
There's not enough light down at street level. But I love the density.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_4913 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5097 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5702 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5941 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5975 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6004 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6052 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6064 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*758. Rostock, Germany*

-----


Six pictures from Rostock.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_5360 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5657 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5753 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5838 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5957 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6179 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*759. Seoul, South Korea*

-----


The first picture may not the completely on topic.
It's from the prison halls of Seodaemun Prison,
which now is a museum of the atrocities commited during the Japanese occupation during the early 20th century,
ending with the Japanese defeat in WWII.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_4399 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4581 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4632 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5719 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6009 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*760. Las Vegas, Nevada*

-----


Last post of the year, and that from a city that probably knows how to celebrate the new year.
Happy New Year!

2016 was the third time I visited Las Vegas, but the first time I went further north than The Venetian on Las Vegas Blvd.
Fashion Show, Treasure Island and The Mirage are major sights of the city that I just skipped on previous trips.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_5993 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6085 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6467 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6513 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6541 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6593 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6716 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6725 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6731 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6749 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*761. Rome, Italy*

-----


First post of 2019! 

_According to the Universal Postal Union, the Vatican post office is "one of the best postal systems in the world" and "more letters are sent each year, per inhabitant, from the Vatican's 00120 postal code than from anywhere else in the world."_
Source: Wikipedia
Pictures from 2012.


-----


DSC_0844 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0959 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0996 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0007 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0268 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0139 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*762. Helsinki, Finland*

-----


Some more wintry pictures from Helsinki.
I'm thinking I should go back to this city during a liveable season.
I think it could be fairly pretty during the summer.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_2857 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3146 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3386 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3458 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3577 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3680 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*763. Oslo, Norway*

-----


Thanks! 

We'll stay in the Nordics.
The yellow complex in picture two and three are the Nobel Peace Center.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_2745 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3466 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3494 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4289 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4310 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4531 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*764. London, United Kingdom*

-----


The dirty main street of Camden Town in Northern London.
Picture from 2018.


-----


DSC_4079 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*765. Fort Lauderdale, Florida*

-----


Not a new city, but new photos from an old city!
The first two are from Las Olas, the entertainment district of Fort Lauderdale.
Picture three and four are from the streets behind the beach promenade along A1A.
That's an area that have expanded rapidly during the past ten years.
Too bad that they seem to be building secluded luxary apartments instead of proper city blocks.
But that's just how all of Florida looks like...
The last two pictures are from Fort Lauderdale Beach, and the A1A.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_0408 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0478 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1554 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1589 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1825 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1890 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*766. Miami Beach, Florida*

-----


This is the last new city from 2018.
Just like Fort Lauderdale it's a city I've featured before, but now with new photos.
Let's see what 2019 will bring!
I have some ideas...
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_0100 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0129 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0211 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0599 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0991 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1110 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*767. Busan, South Korea*

-----


I visited Busan on a beautiful day.
And the city itself was also very beautiful.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_7320 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7355 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7560 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7700 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7783 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7827 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*768. Stockholm, Sweden*

-----


Six pictures from my hometown of Stockholm.
Showing the wide variety of architecture here.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_1021 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1080 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1111 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1265 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1339 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1678 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*769. Manchester, United Kingdom*

-----


Some pictures from around central Manchester.
The protesters in the sixth picture are homeless people protesting for affordable housing,
and as far as I know they are still there.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_9165 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9245 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9449 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9504 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9526 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9542 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9645 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9949 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*770. Belgrade, Serbia*

-----


Picture three, four and five are from the Bohemian Neighbourhood of Belgrade.
It's a popular attraction of the city, but it's much smaller than what it sounds.
It's actually just one street, and a rather short street.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_1428 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1466 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2061 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2106 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2132 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2787 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3423 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3823 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*771. Hanoi, Vietnam*

-----


Eight pictures from the lovely capital of Vietnam.
The train tracks in the last two pictures are a very popular, but dangerous, attraction of this city.
And while it's fascinating for a tourist to watch it, it's probably not great for the locals who has to live with the tracks on their doorstep.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_1529 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2207 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2545 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3067 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3074 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3513 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4060 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4118 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*772. Hanoi, Vietnam*

-----


More pictures from Hanoi!
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_1526 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2051 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3442 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4003 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4032 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4464 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*773. Arches National Park, Utah*

-----


I never got the chance to see the most famous attraction of Arches National Park - Delicate Arch.
It was partly due to the bad weather this day, but also that we wanted to have crossed the Rocky Mountains before it started to freeze in the afternoon.
But the Delicate Arch are also quite inacessable. It's far into the park, and you'll have to take a fairly long walk to get there. No road access.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_7230 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7250 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7260 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7289 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7299 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7353 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7370 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7493 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*774. London, United Kingdom*

-----


The first four are from various streets in Central London.
The last two are from Camden Town.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_3918 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3948 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3956 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4008 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4062 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4231 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## openlyJane

Utah looks awesome......

Is that train track running through very narrow street in Hanoi still in active use?


----------



## KeanoManu

*775. New York, New York*

-----


Yes, it's still in use. I didn't see any trains while I was there, but from what I've read they are not going slow through those narrow streets.

All of these was taken during a boat trip with Circle Line.
I can definitely recommend taking that tour.
It takes a half day, but it gives great views of the city and it's also relaxing.
A trip to New York can be rather hectic, so to take an hour or two to just cruise around Hudson River are a pleasant pause.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_6370 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6401 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6433 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6441 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6474 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6517 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6532 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6558 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6562 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6577 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*776. Tokyo, Japan*

-----


For some stupid reason SkyScraperCity are blocking my usual five dashes, but apparently it works when editing a post. I spent 30 minutes just trying to post this message. Please fix the forums!
These pictures were taken in the following areas:

1. Tsukiji Fish Market
2. Ginza
3. East Garden of the Imperial Palace
4. Asakusa
5. Shinjuku
6. Roppongi
7. Roppongi
8. Yoyogi
9. Shibuya
10. Shibuya

Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_7748 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7959 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8524 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8653 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9047 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9301 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9370 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9798 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9844 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr



DSC_0002 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*777. Stockholm, Sweden*

-----


After London, New York and Tokyo we'll continue with yet another of the largest, most famous metropolises of the world - Stockholm!
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_0817 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0919 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0926 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0996 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*778. Berlin, Germany*

-----


Thanks! 

The Reichtag Building (fourth picture) are a building I've tried to photograph three times during as many visits to Berlin,
And I've never gotten a decent picture of it.
Everytime I've been there they've had barriers so that you can't go as far away as you would need to.
And there's always lots and lots of people outside of the building.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_2398 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2408 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2440 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3107 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4112 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4161 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome; keep the coming


----------



## KeanoManu

*779. Vienna, Austria*

-----


Five pictures from central Vienna.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_5267 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5317 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6482 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8575 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9607 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## lazanoo

Great thread. You seem to be lucky to take photos only on sunny days


----------



## KeanoManu

*780. Istanbul, Turkey*

-----


Thanks! 
But I'm not sure I agree about the weather haha,
I feel that I've had severe bad luck when it comes to weather recently.
I like to use my photos from the sunny days more because they are usually much better.
But of my recent trips most have been in mostly bad weather.
The most recent trip where I had more sunny days than overcast days are Germany in August 2017, and I had some grey days on that trip too.
Almost all of my trips since then have had overcast/rain for more than 80% of the time.

My trip to Istanbul a few months ago had really terrible weather,
and I chose between Istanbul and a few other alternatives but eventually went with Istanbul because I thought it would have the best sun chances.
All the alternatives ended up with sun and 20+ degrees in october, while I had 15 degrees and overcast.
The third picture are a skyline view of Old Istanbul with Hagia Sophia and the rest of Sultanahmet.
The fourth picture are a skyline view in the other direction where the new Istanbul with shiny skyscrapers are rising.
The new parts are however much less famous from a touristic point of view, and like most tourists I never went to those areas.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_0068 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2700 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2766 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2825 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3458 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## Romashka01

Great pics! especially like this one - nice street and colors kay:


----------



## KeanoManu

*816. Los Angeles, California*

-----


Thanks!
That's one of my favourite types of photos to take too. Random streets are more interesting to photograph than well-known landmarks for me.

Los Angeles are one of the cities I've posted most from in this thread, and now I have new pictures from it.
I liked the city more this time than I've done during any of my previous visits.
It actually felt much cleaner and modern since last time I was there four years ago.
While it's still the Car & Freeway Capital of the world, it's also starting to get really dense in many parts.
I wouldn't be surprised if LA will resemble Tokyo in 50 years.
With several super dense cores spread out far from each other, and semi-dense residential areas in-between.

The pictures in this post are from the following areas of Los Angeles:
1. Hollywood
2. Venice Beach
3. Long Beach
4. Huntington Beach
5. Laguna Beach

Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_0654 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1711 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5302 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5902 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6719 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*817. San Diego, California*

-----


Thanks!

San Diego are a semi-new city for the thread.
It was the first time I visited Downtown San Diego, and I liked it.
Lots of construction going on so in a few years I'm sure it will be even more interesting.
Downtown San Diego actually feels like a living city, contrary to many other Downtown locations in the US.
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_2843 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2905 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3207 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3469 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3487 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3629 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4279 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4451 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr
​


----------



## KeanoManu

*818. Miami, Florida*

-----


The Art Deco architecture in Miami Beach are gorgeous.
Unfortunately, all new construction in this city are sterile glass-boxes.
Ocean Drive are still always pleasant to stroll down on.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_0095 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0110 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0133 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0524 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0726 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0977 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1372 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1395 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr
​


----------



## KeanoManu

*819. Denver, Colorado*

-----


Denver are another city where there's plenty of construction going on in the Downtown area.
And the 16th Street Mall (picture two and three) are a very good Main Street.
If I remember correctly, Denver are consistently said to be one of the best American cities to live in.
I can understand that.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_0671 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1100 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1215 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1287 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7691 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7726 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr​


----------



## KeanoManu

*820. New York City, New York*

-----


These pictures are from all over Manhattan.
I love the density, and that all the buildings are in harmony with eachother and the street.
And not like in many newer constructions where each building are trying to stand out and have a large barrier between itself and other buildings as well as the street level.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_4414 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4851 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5287 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5344 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5356 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5728 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5915 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6730 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*821. Tokyo, Japan*

-----



First non-American city on this page!
As usual these pictures are from all around the city.
Pictures from 2016


-----


DSC_7969 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8557 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8647 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8918 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9771 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9856 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0570 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1035 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1105 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1323 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*822. Belgrade, Serbia*

-----


The third photo are from Student Park in central Belgrade.
The second photo are from one of the corners of the park.
It's a popular destination for recreation.
I didn't spend much time there, I actually just walked beside it once and never went into it.
It felt slightly rundown so I hope they will try to renovate it.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_0857 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0882 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1322 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1797 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1895 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2215 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2808 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3519 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*823. Seoul, South Korea*

-----


First three from Myeongdong.
The fourth are from the area between Myeongdong and Chungmuro.
Five and six are from Gangnam.
An area with lots of international fame nowadays, but it was nothing special compared to the rest of the city.
I definitely prefered the areas around Myeongdong or Hongdae over Gangnam.
The seventh picture was taken on the banks of Cheonggyecheon River in Myeongdong.
The last picture shows a street in Namdaemun, just on the outskirts of the famous Namdaemun Market.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_5385 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5485 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5520 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5557 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6149 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6224 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9233 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0558 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*824. Taipei, Taiwan*

-----


Photos from various areas around Central Taipei.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_4975 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4984 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5320 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5379 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5607 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5832 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5987 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6415 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*825. Lübeck, Germany*

-----


_"Lübeck is a city in Schleswig-Holstein, northern Germany, and one of the major ports of Germany.
On the river Trave, it was the leading city of the Hanseatic League, and because of its extensive Brick Gothic architecture,
it is listed by UNESCO as a World Heritage Site."_
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_0189 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0286 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0385 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0570 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0628 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0632 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1556 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1906 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*826. Riga, Latvia*

-----


The gate in the fourth picture are called "Swedish Gate".
The rest are all taken within the Old Town (which Swedish Gate are also located within).
Except for the fifth picture which shows the slowly expanding modern Downtown located across the river.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_2152 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2158 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2672 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4066 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4241 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4835 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*827. Istanbul, Turkey*

-----


Ten pictures from both the European and Asian side of Istanbul.
I wonder why there's no Subway between the main areas of the European side, Sultanahmet or Galata, and the Asian side, Kadiköy or Üsküdar.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_0238 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0457 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0503 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0571 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1184 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2843 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2973 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3231 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3547 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3746 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*828. Hong Kong, Hong Kong*

-----


First picture are from Kowloon Park.
The second picture are also from Kowloon and Tsim Sha Tsui.
The rest of them are all from Hong Kong Island.
The two skyline pictures, number six and seven, do however show Kowloon, but they were taken from Hong Kong Island.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_0061 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0278 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7443 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0778 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0931 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1024 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1465 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2054 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*829. Moscow, Russia*

-----


Weather makes such a difference when taking street photographs.
My day in Moscow was really bad in that regard. It could have been worse though.
The forecast said snow, which would have made it even harder.
I don't recommend anyone to visit Moscow during the winter, but I'd love to visit again during the summer.
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_2555 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2573 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2645 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2875 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3020 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*830. Stockholm, Sweden*

-----


I'll make sure to take more pictures of Stockholm this summer.
Last year I mostly went to Östermalm. The best translation would be Eastern Rock, I guess.
I'm thinking of going to Södermalm, Southern Rock, this year.
And yes, there is a Norrmalm, Northern Rock, too.
However, there's curiously no Västermalm, Western Rock.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_0760 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0944 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0985 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1457 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*831. Prague, Czech Republic*

-----


It's likely that I've posted some of these pictures previously in the thread.
I've tried to clean up my Flickr. Before I created an album for each day when I was out making photo walks.
Now I keep it at one album for each trip. But by doing so I've lost track of what's posted and not of my photos from 2015 and earlier.
Pictures from 2014.


-----


DSC_0016 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0033 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0054 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0075 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0136 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0273 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0335 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0656 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0771 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0778 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0786 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0444 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*832. Berlin, Germany*

-----


The first picture are from the site where the Führerbunker once stood.
Nowadays it's just a parking lot in a residential area.
The only thing telling us the historical nature of the site are the sign visible in the photo.
In a way it's sad that most of the historic sites from WWII have been destroyed,
but I can also understand why.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_3279 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3679 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5030 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5197 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*833. Biloxi, Mississippi*

-----


We opened the page with pictures from the US so we might as well end it with some more.
Pictures from 2013.


-----


DSC_0475 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0544 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0572 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0616 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0628 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again and well done  :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*851. Tokyo, Japan*

-----


Thanks! 

---

The first picture are from Ginza.

_"Ginza is a popular upscale shopping area of Tokyo, with numerous internationally renowned department stores, boutiques, restaurants and coffeehouses located in its vicinity.
It is considered one of the most expensive, elegant, and luxurious streets in the world."_

Picture two, three and four are from Asakusa.

_"Asakusa is the historical capital of Tokyo where several historical monuments are located."_

The fifth picture are from Shibuya.

_"Shibuya was historically the site of a castle in which the Shibuya family resided from the 11th century through the Edo period.
Following the opening of the Yamanote Line in 1885, Shibuya began to emerge as a railway terminal for southwestern Tokyo and eventually as a major commercial and entertainment center."_

The sixth and seventh picture are from Akihabara.

_"Akihabara gained the nickname Akihabara Electric Town (秋葉原電気街 Akihabara Denki Gai)
shortly after World War II for being a major shopping center for household electronic goods and the post-war black market.
Currently, Akihabara is considered by many to be an otaku cultural center and a shopping district for video games, anime, manga, and computer goods.
Icons from popular anime and manga are displayed prominently on the shops in the area, and numerous maid cafés are found throughout the district."_

The last picture are from Kabukichō in Shinjuku.

_"Kabukichō is an entertainment and red-light district in Shinjuku.
Kabukichō is the location of many host and hostess clubs, love hotels, shops, restaurants, and nightclubs, and is often called the 'Sleepless Town' (眠らない街)."_

Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_8069 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8720 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8968 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8976 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0057 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0972 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0973 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1407 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*852. Vienna, Austria*

-----


Vienna have both pretty and gritty buildings and the atmosphere are very similar.
I think I've said it before but the Wiener Rathaus (ninth picture) can be one of the most beautiful buildings I've ever seen.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_6263 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6300 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6349 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7978 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8154 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8463 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8620 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8702 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8796 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9615 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*853. Riga, Latvia*

-----


It's interesting how it can differ so much between how you felt while you were there, how your memory is, and what the pictures say.
I remember that I was disppointed that the weather was so bad when I was in Riga, and my memory from the trip is that it was cloudy and rainy all the time.
However, many of the pictures have blue skies and it looks warm and pleasant.
Pictures from 2018


-----


DSC_2136 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2810 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2933 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2938 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3942 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4992 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from Vienna, Tokyo and Riga :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*854. Hong Kong, Hong Kong*

-----


Thanks!
They're all beautiful cities in their own ways.
I personally like the two Baltic cities I've been to - Riga and Tallinn.
I have it high on my list to visit the last Baltic Capital of Vilnius.
But probably not this year.

First is from Kowloon.
Two until Six are from Central.
Seven are from Wan Chai.
Eight are from Hong Kong Park in Central.

Parts of Central were the only clean parts I visited of this city.
Most of Hong Kong are incredible dirty for such a rich city.
I guess that's part of the charm many see with it too.
It's not that there's litter and garbage everywhere (US cities are worse when it comes to that),
but the buildings look dirty and dilapidated.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_0387 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8158 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8197 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8210 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8240 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1343 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2028 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2689 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*855. Los Angeles, California*

-----


Something I do like very much with Los Angeles are the art works and graffiti everywhere.
If done right it can raise a whole quarter.
Picture six for example.
Instead of just being a plain boring wall, it becomes a rather interesting artwork.
And the whole surroundings looks more pleasant because of it.

The first picture are a skyline view towards Santa Monica and the Pacific Coast.
The second picture are found in Hollywood.
The third picture are from a street a few quarters away from the coastline in Venice.
Picture four, five and six are from Venice Beach.
The last two are both from Huntington Beach.
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_0217 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0769 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0990 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1240 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1432 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1822 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5996 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6249 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Interesting, very nice photos from these cities


----------



## KeanoManu

*856. Belgrade, Serbia*

-----


Thank you!

The area outside of the Main Train Station (last picture) were the only area of Belgrade where I felt unsafe.
I've been warned in many cities that the Main Train Station are something to avoid, but most of the time it's still decent during daytime.
But this area, as well as a nearby park, felt really bad even in the middle of the day.
The rest of Belgrade however was very beautiful and I even felt safe when I got lost in the periphery of the Central City.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_0900 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1493 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1527 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2063 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3492 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3819 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*857. Stockholm, Sweden*

-----


_"Stockholm is the cultural, media, political, and economic centre of Sweden.
The Stockholm region alone accounts for over a third of the country's GDP, and is among the top 10 regions in Europe by GDP per capita.
It is an important global city, and the main centre for corporate headquarters in the Nordic region."_
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_0782 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0908 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1160 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1302 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1577 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1765 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2010 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2076 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos from Stockholm :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*858. Denver, Colorado*

-----


Thanks!
I love to travel, but Stockholm is still one of the prettiest cities I've been to.
There's a Swedish saying that goes "Borta bra men hemma bäst", which can be translated into:
"Away is good but home is best".
Basically, it's great to be away for a short while, but in the end you just love your home.
The English equivalent is "There's no place like home".

Golden is a small town within Denver Metropolitan Area.
Coors Brewing Company have their headquarters and main brewery in the town.
If you have days over in Denver, which is a lovely city, it's worth a trip out there.
But if you're only staying for a few days there's better things to do, some of them very nearby Golden.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_8221 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8240 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8247 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8248 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8254 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8263 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8294 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8316 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*859. Tokyo, Japan*

-----


One and Two was taken in Shinjuku.
Three and Four was taken in Shibuya.
Five and Six was taken in Tsukiji
Seven was taken in Akihabara
Eight was taken in Shibuya
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_7389 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7623 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9872 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9962 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0602 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0607 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0793 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2098 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*860. Istanbul, Turkey*

-----


I'm not pleased with my photos from Istanbul. Weather was just too bad for decent pictures.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_0080 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0512 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0538 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1370 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3141 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*861. Moscow, Russia*

-----


_"Moscow is the northernmost and coldest megacity on Earth.
Moscow is situated on the Moskva River in the Central Federal District of European Russia, making it Europe's most populated inland city."_
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_2513 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2670 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2856 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2881 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2995 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*862. Manchester, United Kingdom*

-----


_"Manchester's buildings display a variety of architectural styles, ranging from Victorian to contemporary architecture.
The widespread use of red brick characterises the city, much of the architecture of which harks back to its days as a global centre for the cotton trade."_
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_9160 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9425 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9499 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9921 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9960 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0061 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*863. Taipei, Taiwan*

-----


According to Wikipedia the Ximending area (Pictures 1-5) of Taipei has been called the "Harajuku of Taipei" and the "Shibuya of Taipei".
I can see the similarities. But Ximending are good and unique enough to not only be a copy of areas from other cities.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_5807 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5842 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5849 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5872 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5908 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5935 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6200 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6460 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*864. Rostock, Germany*

-----


_"One of the most picturesque places in Rostock is the Neuer Markt (New Market Square), with the Town Hall - that was originally built in the 13th century in Brick Gothic style,
but extensively transformed in the 18th century, with the addition of a Baroque façade and a banqueting hall.
The square also preserved six original, carefully restored gable houses from the 15th and 16th centuries.
The other historical houses in Hanseatic style that once bordered the square were destroyed in an Allied air-raid in 1942, and rebuilt in a simplified manner."_
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_5391 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5575 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5680 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5971 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6071 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*865. New Orleans, Louisiana*

-----


Photos from New Orleans, some of my last unfortunately.
It's still one of my favourite cities, and top three in the United States.
Pictures from 2013.


-----


DSC_0736 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0742 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0783 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0790 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0015 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0028 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0146 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0162 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*866. Bratislava, Slovakia*

-----


Four pictures from Bratislava to end this page.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_7349 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7376 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7812 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7865 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*867. Zürich, Switzerland*

-----


I have alot of new cities for the thread.
The first one is Zürich.
As a city I liked Zürich alot, but the prices in this city (and the whole country) are extreme.
The city is very beautiful with the river, lake and mountains as scenery.
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_0094 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0233 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0647 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1089 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1354 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1834 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*868. Strasbourg, France*

-----


Strasbourg could be the most beautiful city I've ever been to.
I absolutely loved this city!
There's so many different architectural styles in Strasbourg.
The shared history between France and Germany are clearly visible and it makes the city truly unique.
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_4478 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4490 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4531 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4654 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4848 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4928 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5242 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5357 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*869. Milano, Italy*

-----


One of the great things about going on a road trip are that you are flexible and can change plans.
It's worth paying the small extra fee on all hotel rooms so that you can cancel with full refund.

Milano was not part of our itinerary when we started this trip.
While waiting for our plane at the gate my friend said he always wanted to visit Milano and asked if it was possible to add it.
We just had to change a few hotel reservations, change which dates we would be in certain cities and for how long.
And then we had an extra stop on our road trip!

It added a few extra hours in a car, but it was definitely worth it. Even though I was not super impressed by the city.
It was a city I also had on my list of places I want to see and now I have been able to check it off.
The ride through Switzerland down to Northern Italy was beautiful.
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_6372 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6530 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6552 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6637 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6722 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6752 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6814 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6959 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr​


----------



## KeanoManu

*870. Freiburg, Germany*

-----


I love Germany and I want to visit more cities in this beautiful country.
Freiburg are usually a base for a trip into the Black Forrest. We did not do that though.
We had it as a stop on our way to further north.
It's a nice city well worth a visit. But one full day are enough for most I think.
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_2653 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2761 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2871 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2968 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2972 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3131 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3197 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3454 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## Romashka01

Love this page! All photos/cities are beautiful :applause: 
What gorgeous weather!


----------



## KeanoManu

*871. Luxembourg City, Luxembourg*

-----


Thanks!
I also love this page! Hahaha! It was a great trip!
The weather was the best possible. It was clear blue skies on all days except two.
We had grey rainy days on the day we left to go back home, and on a day where we pretty much just travelled (and it was sunshine at the destination).

Luxembourg was the city that we spent much less time in than planned due to our added stop in Milano.
When we planned the trip we at first planned to have Luxembourg as the final stop and go home from there.
But the One-Way Fee for the Rental Car was so high that it was worth going back to Zürich instead.

We then planned two nights there, but then in the end just had an afternoon.
We drove from Freiburg up to Luxembourg, spent the day sightseeing there, and then drove back down to Strasbourg.
Being from a country with long distances I really love how near everything is in Central Europe.
You have several interesting cities wherever you are within one or two hours by car.

Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_3621 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3672 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3789 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3886 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4020 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4070 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4225 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4323 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*872. Vaduz, Liechtenstein*

-----


I'll be honest. The only reason we went to Liechtenstein was to be able to check off another country.
It was not along the way, it was a detour of an hour in the wrong direction of where we were going.

It was a pretty detour though. We saw much more of the natural beauty of Switzerland than we would have otherwise.
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_2076 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2132 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2157 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2259 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2277 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2308 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*873. Basel, Switzerland*

-----


Basel is also a very good looking city.
Situated at the border of three countries it's a very international city.
It was interesting that you basically passes through three countries by just traveling through downtown Basel.

We arrived during the afternoon and I luckily had enough time to go on a photo walk before the sun set.
The morning after was when we were going back home. I had time to do a photo walk before we went, but the weather had turned bad.
It was also a sunday, and if it's something I've learnt about sundays and German (with surroundings) cities is that you should avoid it.
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_7757 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8108 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8184 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8233 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8364 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*874. Colmar, France*

-----


Now we have finally(?) come to the last city of this trip!
Eight cities - Six countries.

Colmar was just a stop along the way. I think it would have been prettier in good weather but I don't think it was that much special.
It resembles Strasbourg very much, but it's much smaller.
If you're interested in visiting and are passing through, then it's worth stopping by. But I can't say that I think it's worth taking a detour for this city.
Go to Strasbourg instead!
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_5874 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5943 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6071 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6088 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*875. Los Angeles, California*

-----


These pictures are taken along the coast in Los Angeles. Actually almost from the northernmost part to the southernmost part of this vast city.
The first and third are from Santa Monica, which is almost as much north you can go (even though I am aware it is technically a separate city).
The second are from Venice Beach. The fourth are from Camarillo. It's not along the coast, but it's even further north.
The fifth are from San Clemente, which is basically as much south you can go before you enter San Diego territory.
Sixth picture are from Long Beach. The picture shows Long Beach Blvd. It's a rundown area that I would not recommend spending any time in.
The seventh picure are from Huntington Beach and the last picture are from Laguna Beach. Both of them towards the southern end of Los Angeles.
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_0968 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1697 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2227 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2642 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4633 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5177 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5948 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6701 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*876. Hanoi, Vietnam*

-----


I'm not religious, but I like the architecture of old churches and cathedrals.
St. Joseph's Cathedral in Hanoi are by far not the most detailed or advanced,
But I like it somehow. The rundown appearance fit very well in the surrounding.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_1178 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1294 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1309 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1652 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1659 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1702 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3281 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3515 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*877. Denver, Colorado*

-----


They seem to have a crime problem in Denver considering the large warning to lock all vehicles in the fifth picture.
Downtown seemed safe though. I've read that some areas just outside of it should be avoided, as in most American cities.
We stayed just outside of Downtown due to hotel prices. Downtown prices are very expensive.
But if you look just to the other side of the highway you can find reasonable prices and it's still withing walking distance.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_0919 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1178 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1747 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7636 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7664 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7742 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7756 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7866 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7876 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8137 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*878. Bratislava, Slovakia*

-----


Bratislava is one of the smallest Capitals of Europe and the European Union.
It's the largest city in Slovakia with a Metropolitan population of 650,000.
But that doesn't take into account the proximity of Vienna.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_6590 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6630 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6658 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6980 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7071 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7630 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7636 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7641 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7764 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7848 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*879. Lübeck, Germany*

-----


The central square in Lübeck are called Markt (Picture one and two).
The large building in the background is the Lübecker Rathaus (Town Hall).
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_0210 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0215 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0246 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0545 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1358 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1551 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1935 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1974 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr​


----------



## KeanoManu

*880. Busan, South Korea*

-----


_"Busan is South Korea's second most-populous city after Seoul, with a population of over 3.5 million inhabitants.
It is the economic, cultural and educational center of southeastern Korea."_

Considering that, it's weird that there's not more intercontinental flights to this great city.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_6743 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6765 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6774 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6793 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7222 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr




​


----------



## KeanoManu

*881. San Francisco, California*

-----


_"A popular tourist destination, San Francisco is known for its cool summers, fog, steep rolling hills, eclectic mix of architecture, and landmarks,
including the Golden Gate Bridge, cable cars, the former Alcatraz Federal Penitentiary, Fisherman's Wharf, and its Chinatown district."_
Pictures from 2015.


-----


DSC_0260 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0511 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0684 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2174 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2200 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2279 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2368 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2382 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2430 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2461 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2485 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3019 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr



​


----------



## KeanoManu

*882. Istanbul, Turkey*

-----


_Constantinople was the capital city of the Roman Empire (330–395), of the Eastern Roman (Byzantine) Empire (395–1204 and 1261–1453),
of the brief Crusader state known as the Latin Empire (1204–1261) and of the Ottoman Empire (1453–1923).
In 1923 the capital of Turkey, the successor state of the Ottoman Empire, was moved to Ankara and the name Constantinople was officially changed to Istanbul.
The city is located in what is now the European side and the core of modern Istanbul.
The city is still referred to as Constantinople in Greek-speaking sources._
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_0550 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1746 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3277 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3329 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3449 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3564 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr



​


----------



## KeanoManu

*883. Rome, Italy*

-----


_Rome's history spans 28 centuries.
While Roman mythology dates the founding of Rome at around 753 BC, the site has been inhabited for much longer, making it one of the oldest continuously occupied sites in Europe.
The city's early population originated from a mix of Latins, Etruscans, and Sabines.
Eventually, the city successively became the capital of the Roman Kingdom, the Roman Republic and the Roman Empire, and is regarded by some as the first ever metropolis._
Pictures from 2012.


-----


DSC_0818 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0262 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0704 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0279 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0384 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0428 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## KeanoManu

*884. Las Vegas, Nevada*

-----


_Las Vegas is situated within Clark County in a basin on the floor of the Mojave Desert and is surrounded by mountain ranges on all sides.
Much of the landscape is rocky and arid with desert vegetation and wildlife.
It can be subjected to torrential flash floods, although much has been done to mitigate the effects of flash floods through improved drainage systems._
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_6138 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6610 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6657 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6769 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6791 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6797 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*885. Seoul, South Korea*

-----


Just one this time.
This picture was taken near the Samgakji subway station, south of Seoul Central Station.


-----


DSC_4791 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## KeanoManu

*886. Bucharest, Romania*

-----


New page, and yet another new city.
Bucharest was not part of the Road Trip of Central Europe I posted on the last page.

This city has been on the top of my wishlist for a long.
The grotesque Palace of the Parliament (picture three) are one of the things that made me very curious about this city.
The last picture shows the central Piața Unirii (Union Square) from my hotel, which could be seen as the main Center of the City.

People seem to have mixed reviews about Bucharest.
Some like it, some hate it.
I thought it was a great city. Not as polished as Western European cities, but still safe and modern with lots of interesting architecture.
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_8473 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8764 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9317 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9596 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0126 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0361 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0487 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0831 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*887. Bucharest, Romania*

-----


More pictures from Bucharest!
One of the main sights are the Arcul de Triumf (Picture seven).
It's located quite far from the center though. It took me over an hour to walk there from Old Town.
The Old Town of Bucharest, known as Lipscani, are seen in picture two and four.
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_8556 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8911 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9421 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0032 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0200 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0462 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0599 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0914 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*888. Los Angeles, California*

-----


I can't decide which part of Los Angeles I like the most.
Hollywood (Picture one) are interesting for a day trip, but I would never stay there.
Venice (Picture two, three and four) are a good candidate, but prices are very high in this area.
We stayed for a few nights and there's lots to do and it's close to many of the sights of L.A.
Technically, Picture four are from Marina Del Rey, but it's within walking distance of Venice Beach.
Picture five are of Huntington Beach and this is the area I've stayed for most of the time during my two most recent trips to Los Angeles.
While it's still the same city it's very far from the northern areas of Venice, Hollywood and Downtown.
The last picture are of Laguna Beach. If I come back to Los Angeles I'll probably stay for a few days there.
However, it's quite far from everything else in Los Angeles so it's not a good spot to explore the city from.
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_0713 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1320 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1352 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2024 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6050 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6781 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*889. Milano, Italy*

-----


The most famous landmark of Milano are without doubt the Duomo (Picture six).
It's also a good place to start exploring the rest of the city from.
I felt that Milano was an interesting city, but without the typical landmarks that for example Rome have.
There's a genuine street life in the center of the city instead.
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_6298 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6479 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6611 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6659 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6704 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7116 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Alexander :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*890. Miami, Florida*

-----


Thank you!

---

_"In the 1930s, an architectural revolution came to South Beach, bringing Art Deco, Streamline Moderne, and Nautical Moderne architecture to the Beach.
South Beach claims to be the world's largest collection of Streamline Moderne Art Deco architecture.

Thomas Kramer is credited with starting the construction boom in South Beach, driving the gentrification of the area.
It is now a popular living destination for the wealthy. Condominium units in the upscale high rises sell for millions.
There are a number of vocal critics of the developments. The high-rise and high-density buildings are derided as a "concrete jungle".
However, even critics concede that the development has changed the area into a pedestrian friendly, low-crime neighborhood."_

Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_0026 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0136 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0653 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0706 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0799 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0837 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1179 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1215 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing, very nice updates


----------



## KeanoManu

*891. Seoul, South Korea*

-----


Thanks! 

Something I really like with Seoul are the contrasts.
As seen in these photos there's areas that look very rough (but may not really be), as well as areas that look super modern.
In Europe or North America I would probably not walk in areas that looks like Picture one and two.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_4435 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8128 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8649 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9032 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9216 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9779 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9797 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0080 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*892. Tokyo, Japan*

-----


The first two pictures are from Shinjuku.
The third picture are from Asakusa.
Picture four and five are from Roppongi.
Six, seven and eight was taken from Tokyo Tower. Good views, but the glass was so dirty that most of my pictures from there are unusable.
The ninth picture are from Yoyogi.
The tenth picture are from Harajuku.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_7386 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7387 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8920 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9314 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9424 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9664 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9678 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9696 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9784 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1724 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*893. Taipei, Taiwan*

-----


Thanks! 

_"Taipei is characterized by straight roads and public buildings of grand Western architectural styles.
The city is built on a square grid configuration, however these blocks are huge by international standards with 500 m sides.
The area in between these blocks are infilled with lanes and alleys, which provide access to quieter residential or mixed-use development.
Other than a citywide 30 kilometres per hour (19 mph) speed limit, there is little uniform planning within this "hidden" area;
therefore lanes (perpendicular to streets) and alleys (parallel with street, or conceptually, perpendicular to the lane) spill out from the main throughways.
These minor roads are not always perpendicular and sometimes cut through the block diagonally."_

Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_5150 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5370 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5431 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5562 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5576 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5601 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5642 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6384 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*894. Trinidad, Colorado*

-----


Trinidad are apparently big on Marijuana trade nowadays. Since it's located close to the border to New Mexico, where it's not legal yet.
When I was there in 2016 they hadn't started those businesses yet though. So this post will mostly go in blue for the sky and red for the brick buildings.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_2397 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2402 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2406 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2411 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2417 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2420 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2444 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2447 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2461 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2468 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*895. Berlin, Germany*

-----


_"The Rotes Rathaus (Picture 1, 3 and 7) is the town hall of Berlin, located in the Mitte district on Rathausstraße near Alexanderplatz.
It was built between 1861 and 1869 in the style of the Northern Italy High Renaissance.
It was modelled on the Old Town Hall of Thorn (today Toruń, Poland), while the architecture of the tower is reminiscent of the cathedral tower of Notre-Dame de Laon in France.
The building was heavily damaged by Allied bombing in World War II and rebuilt to the original plans between 1951 and 1956."_
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_2422 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2462 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2507 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3333 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3561 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4283 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4887 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4910 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*896. London, United Kingdom*

-----


Eight pictures from London.
A World City, but far from a favourite personally.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_8718 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8730 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8747 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8861 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8877 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8909 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9024 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0589 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*897. Belgrade, Serbia*

-----


_"The Church of Saint Sava (Sixth Picture) is a Serbian Orthodox church located on the Vračar plateau in Belgrade, Serbia.
It is one of the largest Eastern Orthodox church buildings and ranks among the largest church buildings in the world."_
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_0721 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0847 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0866 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0965 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1130 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1680 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3711 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4157 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*898. Macau, Macau*

-----


_Originally a sparsely populated collection of coastal islands, the territory has become a major resort city and the top destination for gambling tourism.
It is the ninth-highest recipient of tourism revenue and its gaming industry is seven times larger than that of Las Vegas."_

I didn't visit any of the casino areas though.
I had one day and I'd rather walk around observing true city life than looking at modern, sterile glass buildings with no street level interaction.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_9884 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0049 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0069 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0095 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0113 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0484 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*899. Moab, Utah*

-----


_Moab is just south of the Colorado River, at an elevation of 4,025 feet (1,227 m) on the Colorado Plateau.
It is 18 miles (29 km) west of the Utah/Colorado state line._
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_7007 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7039 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7181 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7201 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*900. Los Angeles, California*

-----


The first picture shows the Chinese Theatre in Hollywood.
I've had four opportunities to visit and photograph this building and I still haven't been able to take a single really good picture of it.
It's my Nemesis Building. 

The second picture are of the exclusive Rodeo Drive.
The third picture are from Beverly Hills.
This area have never impressed me. It's famous for being a rich area, but it doesn't feel like it lives up to the expectation.

The last picture are of Newport Center in Newport Beach in the southern part of Los Angeles.
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_0607 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0906 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0939 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6171 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*901. Bratislava, Slovakia*

-----


_Slovakia's flag in its current form (but with another coat of arms on it or without any arms) can be dated back to the Revolutions of 1848 in the Habsburg areas.

In 1990, the Interior Ministry tasked Ladislav Čisárik, a painter and heraldic artist, and Ladislav Vrtel, an expert in heraldry, with creating a new coat of arms and national flag.
Čisárik and Vrtel based their designs for a modern coat of arms and flag on an existing 14th Century coat of arms.
However, Čisárik and Vrtel chose to enlarge the double cross three times to emphasize it as a national symbol.

The Slovak flag without the coat of arms is identical to the current flag of the Russian Federation_

Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_6585 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6606 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7067 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7372 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7492 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7773 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7826 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7868 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*902. New York, New York*

-----


Some photos from New York City to finish this page off.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_4582 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5042 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5474 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6871 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*920. Seoul, South Korea*

-----


Thank you!
I would love to go to South America, and I'm looking at several cities there (especially Santiago and Buenos Aires).
The problem are safety. I'm worried that it may cause problems walking around with a camera.
I never put it down when I'm out traveling. I have it ready in a strap around my neck at all times.
In some places, like the US, that can be a problem night-time.
But when I read about traveling in South America there's always strong recommendations to not do that even in day-time.
The day that I feel that I will be able to wander around, day-time in central areas, without fear I will book a multi-country trip to South America.

Eight pictures from Seoul to start this new page.
I love what they did with Cheonggyecheon (Second Picture)
Previously just a small creek that later got a huge highway built over itself.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_6596 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6613 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8292 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9254 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9607 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9707 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9764 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0386 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*921. Zürich, Switzerland*

-----


Zürich are really expensive, and people usually say that Stockholm's expensive but this was something way worse.
Bahnhofstraße (Second Picture) are one of the most expensive streets in the world, probably the most expensive retail street in Europe.
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_0615 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0663 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0830 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0974 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1045 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1267 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1296 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1600 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*922. Bucharest, Romania*

-----


Piața Unirii (Picture 1, 4 & 7), or Union Square, is one of the largest squares in Bucharest.
I felt like it was the most central location of the city. Not sure how the locals feel about that though.
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_8531 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9377 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9404 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9494 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9720 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9791 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0088 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0337 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*923. New York, New York*

-----


These pictures are from all over Manhattan.
New York is a hard city to take pictures of.
Small spaces and lots of people. Exactly as cities should be.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_4433 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4450 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4607 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4708 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4878 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5181 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5738 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5911 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## DarkLite

Awesome photos of New York City, it is quite clear that the place is teaming with energy and movement, much preferable over shots of subdued streets.


----------



## KeanoManu

*924. Berlin, Germany*

-----


Thanks!
It's one of the worst parts of modern city building trends.
I can ignore that the buildings are bland and boring, but it's hard to accept how they often kill street life with large empty spaces and buffer zones between buildings and the street.
I also feel that stone and concrete walls create a better urban feeling than huge glass walls that are the big thing nowadays.

Moving on to Berlin.
The pink and blue pipes (Last two pictures) that are running all over in Berlin are a noticeable landmark and it's easy to wonder what it's all about.

_"Berlin is surrounded by several lakes, and is home to the river Spree.
Not to get into too much detail, it simply means that the ground Berlin is built on is quite marshy.
Searching deeper, it has been argued that the word ‘Berlin’ actually comes from a word in the Proto-slavic language, literally meaning ‘swamp’.
With groundwater in Berlin existing just two meters under the city’s surface, consequently, it is impossible to dig any tunnels without the risk of flooding the German capital.
And could you imagine the city without the metro system?
Thus, the pipes surrounding Berlin serve to pump water from the ground and transport it to the canals, allowing both together to drain the basements of the city and to facilitate the urban works."_
Source: BerlinGlobal.org
They're also needed to transport the groundwater away from any type of construction site.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_2639 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2942 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2999 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3311 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3394 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3495 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3531 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4445 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*925. Fort Lauderdale, Florida*

-----


Eight photos from Fort Lauderdale.
A city I've returned to many times, and probably will come back to again.
But it's not a great city for photowalks. There's really not that much interesting to take pictures of.
I love the snowman they put up on the beach during winters though.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_1481 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1495 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1505 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1633 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1638 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1690 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1723 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1843 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*926. Freiburg im Breisgau, Germany*

-----


_"A famous old German university town, and archiepiscopal seat, Freiburg was incorporated in the early twelfth century and developed into a major
commercial, intellectual, and ecclesiastical center of the upper Rhine region.
The city is known for its medieval minster and Renaissance university, as well as for its high standard of living and advanced environmental practices.
The city is situated in the heart of the major Baden wine-growing region and serves as the primary tourist entry point to the scenic beauty of the Black Forest.
According to meteorological statistics, the city is the sunniest and warmest in Germany, and held the all-time German temperature record of 40.2 °C from 2003 to 2015."_
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_2709 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2837 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3178 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3293 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3352 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3440 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3490 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3536 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*927. Belgrade, Serbia*

-----


Zemun was a separate town that was absorbed into Belgrade in 1934.
The development of New Belgrade in the late 20th century affected the expansion of the continuous urban area of Belgrade.
So basically, Zemun sort of acts as a separate town but it's attached to Belgrade with no rural areas between.
Even though New Belgrade have a terrible design and could almost be considered as rural since it's just endless open wasted spaces.
Traveling through New Belgrade on the way between Zemun and Central Belgrade can be one of the most depressing rides I've ever taken.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_2873 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2877 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2905 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2965 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2995 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3124 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3277 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3333 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*928. Moscow, Russia*

-----


Russia have recently started with e-visas for St. Petersburg (Leningrad Oblast), and the plan are to start using e-visas for the whole country in 2021.
Getting a visa for Russia are a pain, and I have already started planning a trip to St. Petersburg next spring to take advantage of the much easier e-visa.
I would never have went to Moscow in January if I had to choose myself, and I can not recommend anyone going at that time.
But I'd love to see this city during summertime.
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_2095 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2111 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2323 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2382 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2510 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3244 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## openlyJane

Russsia does seem to suit snow, though.


----------



## KeanoManu

*929. Hanoi, Vietnam*

-----


I guess snow gives the more true Russian experience. 

Most of the buildings in Hanoi, and Vietnam as a whole, are very skinny. The last picture give a good view of that.
This is apparently because of how taxation worked in Vietnam previously.
A property was taxed by how wide it were. So most buildings are very thin, but also deep and high.
It gives Vietnamese cities a very unique look.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_1897 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2166 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3294 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3522 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3686 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3735 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*930. Cheyenne, Wyoming*

-----


Wyoming is the 10th largest by area, the least populous, and the second most sparsely populated state in the United States.
Cheyenne is the state capital and the most populous city, with an estimated population of 63,624 in 2017.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_0238 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0350 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0353 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0472 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0504 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0516 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0524 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0560 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*931. Seoul, South Korea*

-----


Thank you! 

Pictures from all-around Seoul.

1. Deoksugung
2. Deoksugung
3. Myeongdong
4. Myeongdong
5. Myeongdong
6. Hongdae
7. Hongdae
8. Hongdae
9. Gangnam
10. Itaewon

Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_4654 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4662 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4731 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4740 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5125 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5667 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5716 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5756 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6220 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8067 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*932. San Diego, California*

-----


_"The city is the seat of San Diego County and is the economic center of the region as well as the San Diego–Tijuana metropolitan area.
San Diego's main economic engines are military and defense-related activities, tourism, international trade, and manufacturing.
The presence of the University of California, San Diego (UCSD), with the affiliated UCSD Medical Center, has helped make the area a center of research in biotechnology."_
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_2872 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2921 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3037 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3808 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3851 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4186 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*933. Berlin, Germany*

-----


_"At the end of 2018, the city-state of Berlin had 3.75 million registered inhabitants in an area of 891.1 km².
The city's population density was 4,206 inhabitants per km². Berlin is the second most populous city proper in the EU.
The urban area of Berlin had about 4.1 million people in 2014 in an area of 1,347 km², making it the seventh most populous urban area in the European Union."_
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_2374 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3832 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4067 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4077 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4118 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4804 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*934. Tokyo, Japan*

-----


Eight pictures from Shinjuku and Kabukichō in Tokyo.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_7365 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7374 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7418 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7422 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7425 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7472 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7477 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7605 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*935. Vienna, Austria*

-----


_"Vienna is known for its high quality of life.
"For ten consecutive years (2009–2019), the human-resource-consulting firm Mercer ranked Vienna first in its annual "Quality of Living" survey of hundreds of cities around the world."_
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_5264 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5769 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8974 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9443 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*936. Arches National Park, Utah*

-----


One of few bad weather days on this trip was the day when we went to Arches National Park.
It was just a stop along the way so it didn't matter much.
Would probably have stayed longer if not for that though.
Now we only took a quick tour of about two hours.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_7234 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7302 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*937. Strasbourg, France*

-----


Before going to Strasbourg I didn't know much of the city, nor did I have high expectations.
But it can very well be the most beautiful city I've been to.
The mix of French and German styles, as well as the water that's always present gives a magical feel to Crossroads of Europe.
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_4638 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4876 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5007 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5064 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5110 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5179 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5343 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5357 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*938. Santa Fé, New Mexico*

-----


I liked Santa Fé very much, but I doubt I will be back soon.
It's a city I wanted to visit for years, and I'm happy I did.
The unique architecture are something well worth taking the time going there for.
However, the interesting parts of the city are very small. It's basically just a few blocks.
The rest of the city are the normal suburban type development we unfortunately see everything in the US.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_2956 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3043 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3095 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3118 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3136 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3318 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3432 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3677 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3842 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3876 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3901 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4168 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*939. Lübeck, Germany*

-----


The most famous landmark of this picturesque city are the Holstenstor (Pictures 3, 4 & 5).
Many German cities feature these old city gates which were an important defensive structure during the history of the cities.
They also had taxation and customs purposes. Today they don't have any official uses apart from tourism.
The Holstentor, together with the whole city center of Lübeck, has been a UNESCO World Heritage Site since 1987.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_0152 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0161 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2017 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2025 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2039 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2066 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*940. Macau, Macau*

-----


Thanks! 

I think my favourite spot in Macau were the views from Fortaleza do Monte.
The first four pictures were taken from or at the Fort in Central Macau.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_9287 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9307 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9401 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9407 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0099 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0132 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0179 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0552 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*941. Tokyo, Japan*

-----


The first picture was taken outside the Imperial Palace.
The second are from Yoyogi.
The third and seventh are from Shibuya
The fourth and fifth are from Akihabara.
The sixth are from Harajuku.
The eight are from the area around Tokyo Main Station.

_"The 23 Special Wards of Tokyo were formerly Tokyo City.
On July 1, 1943, it merged with Tokyo Prefecture and became Tokyo Metropolis with an additional 26 municipalities in the western part of the prefecture, and the Izu islands and Ogasawara islands south of Tokyo.
As of October 1, 2015, the population of Tokyo is estimated to be over 13.4 million, or about 11% of Japan's total population.
The latest estimate in 2019 shows the growing population of Tokyo with 13.9 million people, with the special wards 9.6 million, the Tama area 4.2 million, and the Islands 25,147.
The prefecture is part of the world's most populous metropolitan area called the Greater Tokyo Area with over 40 million people and the world's largest urban agglomeration economy.
As of 2011, Tokyo hosted 51 of the Fortune Global 500 companies, the highest number of any city in the world at that time."_

Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_8237 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9796 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9882 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0701 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0904 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1821 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2076 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2188 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*942. Grand Canyon National Park, Arizona*

-----


One of the few times I went for something that's not a city.
I have very little interest in visiting nature, and always prefer a city before a quiet landscape.
But Grand Canyon was something I felt I wanted to see anyways.
I guess my preference for cities are still showing because I didn't get that wow-feeling that many say they get.
Happy to have seen it though.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_5120 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5164 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5181 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5211 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5443 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5451 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5602 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5606 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*943. Riga, Latvia*

-----


_With 632,614 inhabitants in 2019 as according to the Central statistical administration of Latvia, Riga is the largest city in the Baltic States,
though its population has decreased from just over 900,000 in 1991. Notable causes include emigration and low birth rates.
Upon the restoration of Latvia's independence in 1991, Soviet era immigrants (and any of their offspring born before 1991) were not automatically granted Latvian citizenship
because they had migrated to the territory of Latvia during the years when Latvia was part of the Soviet Union.
In 2013 citizens of Latvia made up 73.1%, non-citizens 21.9% and citizens of other countries 4.9% of the population of Riga."_
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_2168 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2496 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2966 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3590 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3605 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4779 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5180 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5215 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Canyon looks great; great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*944. Los Angeles, California*

-----


It looks great, but I quickly gets bored in places like that. I need the pulse of the city. 
We had a full day set up for it, but we left after less than two hours. That was enough to walk plenty around the edge.
I guess it would be very different if you would hike down into the Canyon. In that case you would probably need several days.

These eight photos are showing the greener part of Los Angeles, a city that's otherwise mostly known for concrete.
They're taken from Santa Monica and Beverly Hills in the north to Laguna Beach in the south, as well as Venice and Huntington in-between.
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_0944 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1472 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1947 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2076 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2215 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4649 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5849 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6553 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*945. Pueblo, Colorado*

-----


I wouldn't travel just to get to Pueblo, but I could definitely have spent more than the few hours I did.
I wonder if the interior West of the US will ever grow in a similar way as in the East.
Or if it will always be a few large cities with basically nothing between them.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_2112 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2118 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2152 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2177 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2193 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2214 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2232 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2276 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*946. Miami, Florida*

-----


Speaking of transforming regions.
Miami are a city with lots of skyskrapers (third most in the US according to Wikipedia) and a large population.
But it does not feel like a city.
There's some hope that the Downtown are are starting to transform into something better.
I haven't been in Downtown in four years, but it seems like there's lots of construction going on.
Unfortunately probably mostly luxury apartments, which does nothing for life in an area.
These photos are all from Miami Beach, which is better but it's still lacking in urbanity.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_0064 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0527 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0689 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0751 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0804 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0875 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0947 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0978 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## openlyJane

Interesting. Those mid western towns look like they could blow away or be abandoned at any moment. Such a feeling of transience amidst such vast landscapes.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates and well done :cheers:


----------



## KeanoManu

*947. Tallinn, Estonia*

-----


Are Colorado and New Mexico part of the Mid-West? This have always confused me, even after Googling it.
I've always thought Mid-Western are more like Kansas and Illinois. But I still can't find a good geographical name to describe Western United States away from the coast.
Southwestern are the one I've been using, but it feels more like California.
And Colorado aren't really Western, nor Southern United States. It's more... Mid-Western. Geographically speaking.
Confusing to say the least.

However, Colorado and New Mexico are two states I can recommend strongly for everyone to visit.
There's something for everyone.
Interesting cities, beautiful landscapes, and small quiet towns with a feeling of Old United States.

---

It's a very long time now since I were in Tallinn.
It's actually one of the oldest city I still post from that I haven't revisited.
It only takes an hour to get to Tallinn from Stockholm so I might go back.
But there's so many new places I want to see too!
Looking at these pictures I also feel that my photography skills have evolved plenty during these past almost ten years.
Pictures from 2011.


-----


DSC_0062 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0082 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0301 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0381 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0432 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0665 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0712 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0760 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*948. New York, New York*

-----


_"Crime has continued an overall downward trend in New York City since the 1990s.
In 2014, New York City had the third lowest murder rate among the largest U.S. cities, having become significantly safer after a spike in crime in the 1970s through 1990s.
Violent crime in New York City decreased more than 75% from 1993 to 2005, and continued decreasing during periods when the nation as a whole saw increases."_
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_4272 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4366 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4561 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4881 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4882 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4944 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5995 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5999 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*949. Manchester, United Kingdom*

-----


_"A city of notable firsts, Manchester Liverpool Road railway station was the world's first inter-city passenger railway station.
The city has also excelled in scientific advancement, as it was at The University of Manchester in 1917 that scientist Ernest Rutherford first split the atom,
in 1948 Frederic C. Williams, Tom Kilburn, and Geoff Tootill developed and built the world's first stored-program computer,
and in 2004 Andre Geim and Konstantin Novoselov successfully isolated and characterised the first graphene."_
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_9190 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9270 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9750 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9881 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0036 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0053 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*950. Houston, Texas*

-----


Houston are probably the most boring city I have ever been to.
I am interested in giving it a new chance, but I don't think that will happen soon.
I don't have that many pictures from the city either.
A combination of those two things (boring and few pictures) are the reason why I haven't really posted anything from Houston at all in the six years that have past since I was there.
Downtown was completely dead. And there wasn't much else to do either.
I hope there's more to do as a local than as a tourist...
Pictures from 2013.


-----


DSC_0884 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0030 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0057 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0121 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*951. Washington, D.C.*

-----


Three pictures from yet another American city on this page.
And just as with Tallinn it's one of the oldest cities that I haven't revisited.
I don't think I'll come back to Washington anytime soon though.
Pictures from 2011.


-----


DSC_0045 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0185 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0445 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0540 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0722 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0769 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0821 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0853 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*952. Hanoi, Vietnam*

-----


Six pictures from Hanoi, or Hà Nội as it's spelled in Vietnamese, to end this page.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_0735 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0736 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0750 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1008 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1112 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1868 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*988. Phnom Penh, Cambodia*

-----


I've been interested in visiting Phnom Penh for a long time due to the architecture that can be found there.
But all the warnings about it being unsafe made me very unsure.
I'm very happy that I finally went, and I didn't feel unsafe at all.
It's always hard to know what to make of warnings about dangers in cities you don't know.
It should never be ignored, of course, but many times it feels like they are exaggerated too.
Makes me wonder if my fears of the camera safety in potentially visiting Buenos Aires and Rio de Janeiro are valid or not?

The architecture that made Phnom Penh city being nicknamed "the Pearl of Asia" are quickly disappearing though.
Anyone who wants to see it should hurry up and not wait another year.
It's already partly gone.
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_4470 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4669 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5333 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5538 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6554 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6734 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6767 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7249 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*989. Basel, Switzerland*

-----


Basel are a truly international city located where the Swiss, French and German borders meet, with the centre in Switzerland but suburbs in both France and Germany.
Basel is Switzerland's third-most-populous city with about 180,000 inhabitants.
But the population rises to 830,000 when counting the whole metropolitan area in all three countries.
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_7379 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7393 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7432 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7453 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7678 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7801 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr




​


----------



## KeanoManu

*990. Bucharest, Romania*

-----


The last picture here are quite interesting.
That's definitely not how most of this city looks like, even though it might be what the stereotype would say.
What's interesting though is that the picture was taken almost in the center of the Old Town.
And people actually lived in those buildings, they're not abandoned.
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_8512 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8798 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9645 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9902 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9912 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0439 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0648 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0930 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*991. Bangkok, Thailand*

-----


I like how Bangkok as a city are evolving.
The last two pictures shows Khao San Road.
An area that previously was the hotspot for tourists.
When I visited it felt dirty and not as vibrant as I guess it once was, it was nothing like the rest of the city.
The life of Bangkok have moved away and are today found in the super modern areas along the BTS SkyTrain Stations.
In general I felt that "Old Bangkok" was much less interesting than the newer parts.
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_7729 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7968 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8310 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8350 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8905 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9036 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0037 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0054 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr




​


----------



## KeanoManu

*992. Seoul, South Korea*

-----


The first picture was taken inside Yeongcheon Market, and the second picture was taken on a side street not far from there in central Seoul.
Something you never see in Europe or North America are people becoming happy and posing/waving for pictures randomly on the street.
I've only ever experienced that in Asia.
The third picture was taken as we were exiting the Samgakji Station south of Seoul Central Station.
Fourth picture shows back streets of Gangnam.
Not my favourite area and the older back streets were far more interesting than the modern main streets.
Fifth picture are of Itaewon. Another of those tourist areas you should visit, and another area that I didn't like too much.
The last three pictures are all from Myeongdong. This is the true center of Seoul (at least for a tourist).
I really loved Myeongdong!
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_4441 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4484 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4788 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6240 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8076 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9446 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9618 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0491 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*993. Istanbul, Turkey*

-----


_"Constantinople was famed for its massive and complex defences.
The first wall of the city was erected by Constantine I, and surrounded the city on both land and sea fronts.
Later, in the 5th century, the Praetorian prefect Anthemius under the child emperor Theodosius II undertook the construction of the Theodosian Walls,
which consisted of a double wall lying about 2 kilometres to the west of the first wall and a moat with palisades in front.
This formidable complex of defences was one of the most sophisticated of Antiquity.
The city was built intentionally to rival Rome, and it was claimed that several elevations within its walls matched the 'seven hills' of Rome.
Because it was located between the Golden Horn and the Sea of Marmara the land area that needed defensive walls was reduced,
and this helped it to present an impregnable fortress enclosing magnificent palaces, domes, and towers,
the result of the prosperity it achieved from being the gateway between two continents (Europe and Asia) and two seas (the Mediterranean and the Black Sea)."_

Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_0421 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1164 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1261 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1499 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1812 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1880 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2028 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2133 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## openlyJane

I'm back off to Istanbul myself later in the year....truly one of the world's great metropolises.


----------



## KeanoManu

*994. New York, New York*

-----


I hope you have a great trip! 
I can definitely understand the appeal of Istanbul.
But I've found myself to generally not be too much in love with the true metropolises of the world.
Neither London, New York, Hong Kong or Istanbul are among my top-10 favourite cities.

Here's however ten pictures from New York City.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_4413 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4449 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4605 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4728 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4863 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5754 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6117 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6781 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6894 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6937 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*995. Las Vegas, New Mexico*

-----


_"Las Vegas was established in 1835 after a group of settlers received a land grant from the Mexican government.
The town was laid out in the traditional Spanish Colonial style, with a central plaza surrounded by buildings which could serve as fortifications in case of attack.
During the Mexican–American War in 1846, Stephen W. Kearny delivered an address at the Plaza of Las Vegas claiming New Mexico for the United States."_
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_2744 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2756 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2777 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2860 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2868 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2871 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2883 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2905 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*996. Tokyo, Japan*

-----


These are from Tsukiji (picture 1 & 2), Roppongi (picture 3 & 4) and Harajuku (picture 5, 6, 7 & 8).
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_7765 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7841 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9335 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_9369 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1771 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1779 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1815 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1869 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*997. Vientiane, Laos*

-----


Something that I noted while roaming the streets of Vientiane was that they always had the Communist flag alongside their own flag.
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_2484 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2539 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2545 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3428 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3437 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4012 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*998. Oslo, Norway*

-----


The first four pictures are taken in Grünerløkka.

_"Grünerløkka is a district of the city of Oslo, Norway.
Grünerløkka became part of the city of Oslo (then Christiania) in 1858.
During the 19th century, Grünerløkka became a working-class area.
Several factories were placed here because of the advantages of being located close to the Akerselva River.
But from the late 20th century a gentrification process has taken place in the area."_

Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_4016 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4093 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4104 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4127 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4340 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4417 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4433 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4474 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*999. Helsinki, Finland*

-----


_"From the late 13th century, Finland gradually became an integral part of Sweden through the Northern Crusades and the Swedish part-colonisation of coastal Finland,
a legacy reflected in the prevalence of the Swedish language and its official status.
In 1809, Finland was incorporated into the Russian Empire as the autonomous Grand Duchy of Finland.
In 1906, Finland became the first European state to grant all adult citizens the right to vote,
and the first in the world to give all adult citizens the right to run for public office.
Following the 1917 Russian Revolution, Finland declared itself independent."_
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_3250 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3302 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3715 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3757 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3792 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3800 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3836 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3848 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*1000. Stockholm, Sweden*

-----


I'll celebrate the 1,000th post in this thread with pictures from my hometown!
After travelling quite a lot of cities and countries I still feel that Stockholm does very well in the competition.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_0860 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0880 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0989 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1169 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1229 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1535 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1714 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2003 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*1001. Tallinn, Estonia*

-----


The first city I posted in this thread.
It will also be the 1,001th city I post.
One of the few cities I'm interested in revisiting.
Mainly because it was so early in my photography days that I feel that I'd be able to do much better today.
Pictures from 2011.


-----


DSC_0049 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0066 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0088 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0168 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0234 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0396 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0422 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0598 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0664 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0704 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*1002. San Francisco, California*

-----


The first photos I took with my first DSLR camera were taken in San Francisco*.
That's also the starting point of the photos I post in this thread.
So the oldest photos I've posted are from July 2010 and taken in San Francisco.
Since then I've revisted once, in 2015.

* Technically I took a few photos around Los Angeles Airport and while travelling US Highway 1 up to San Francisco.
Pictures from 2010.


-----


DSC_0854 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0968 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0023 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0046 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0052 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0223 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0227 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0235 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0243 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0648 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr




​


----------



## KeanoManu

*1003. Belgrade, Serbia*

-----


_"Belgrade Fortress consists of the old citadel and Kalemegdan Park on the confluence of the River Sava and Danube, in an urban area of modern Belgrade, the capital of Serbia.
Kalemegdan is the most popular park among Belgraders and for many tourists visiting Belgrade because of the park's numerous winding walking paths, shaded benches, picturesque fountains, statues, historical architecture and scenic river views."_
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_0992 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1094 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1489 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1497 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1641 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1820 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*1004. Hong Kong, Hong Kong*

-----


_"Originally a sparsely populated area of farming and fishing villages, the territory has become one of the world's most significant financial centres and commercial ports.
It is the world's tenth-largest exporter and ninth-largest importer.
As one of the world's leading international financial centres, Hong Kong has a major capitalist service economy characterised by low taxation and free trade,
and the currency, Hong Kong dollar, is the eighth most traded currency in the world."_
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_0073 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0139 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0194 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7972 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8325 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2081 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

*1005. Taipei, Taiwan*

-----


Taipei are a city I really liked.
It's just too bad that weather was horrible, but I've later learnt that it's sort of the norm there.
It's one of the cloudiest cities in the world with just 1,405 hours of sunshine in a year on average.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_5143 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5439 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5782 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5833 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6490 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## TM_Germany

Great photos from such a wide variety of different places! Every post is something different, you must have gotten around a lot. Thanks for showing us these pictures, I also enjoy when you post some informative background on the cities!


----------



## KeanoManu

1049. Malmö, Sweden
-----


I was supposed to go to Canada on a road trip this summer. Everything was set, me and my friend had already applied for the time off from work.
But then something happened...
So it became a summer where I explored more of my home country of Sweden than every before.
In a way it was quite bad that the only cities I've been to was the two that I live basically right in the middle between (Stockholm and Uppsala have almost grown together by now).

The first stop on my trip in Sweden was Malmö. A city with a terrible reputation - a reputation that's unfair.
The city center of Malmö are very beautiful and you're very unlikely to get into trouble there.
The first two pictures are from Stora Torget (Large Square). One of two main squares in the center (the other being Lilla Torg - Small Square).
Picture three and four are of the most famous landmark of this city - Turning Torso. The tallest building in the Nordics.
The last four pictures are from streets in the city center. I was pleasantly surprised by how much interesting there were to see in Malmö.
Pictures from 2020.


-----


DSC_1706 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1735 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1999 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2067 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2109 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2326 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2355 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2524 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

1050. Varberg, Sweden
-----


The next stop on the trip to Southern Sweden was Varberg.
It's a rather small town, but it's a popular summer destination.
I've been to this place before, but funnily enough the reasons for going there are completely unrelated
and it's just a coincidence that I've been twice in this small town, despite the few places in my own country I've been to.
The town was much, much more crowded this year than last time I visited. I think this have been a similar development as we've seen in all of Northern Europe.
The tourist attractions in Northern Europe have seen a massive increase of visitors this year when few people went to Southern Europe, which have been empty compared to normal.
Pictures from 2020.


-----


DSC_3625 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3638 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3683 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3732 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3770 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3793 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3904 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4095 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr

​


----------



## Romashka01

Sweden looks so idyllic.. Superb pics!


----------



## KeanoManu

1051. Gothenburg, Sweden
-----


You should come and visit! 
(When restrictions have been lifted for non-EU arrivals)

Gothenburg (Göteborg) is the second largest city in Sweden.
I was not too impressed though.
I liked Malmö (third largest) much more, and even finds Uppsala (fourth largest) to be more interesting.
However, I think Corona might have played a part here because Gothenburg is mainly an Event City.
There's not so much to see or do when the events are cancelled.
The main attraction are The Avenue (fifth picture), but as you can see it's basically just a large modern road.
The area of Haga (sixth picture) was quite nice though.
The statue in the fourth picture are of Gustav II Adolf, the king who founded the city in 1621.
Pictures from 2020.


-----


DSC_2802 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2812 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2840 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2848 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3062 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3315 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3432 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3524 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

1052. Uppsala, Sweden
-----


_"Founded in 1477, Uppsala University is the oldest centre of higher education in Scandinavia.
Among many achievements, the Celsius scale for temperature was invented there."_
Pictures from 2020.


-----


DSC_0036 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0177 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0221 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0272 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0276 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0626 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0646 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0656 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## KeanoManu

1053. Västerås, Sweden
-----


Thanks! 

_Västerås is one of the oldest cities in Sweden and Northern Europe.
The name originates from Västra Aros (West Aros), which refers to the river mouth of Svartån.
The area has been populated since the Nordic Viking Age, before 1000 AD.
In the beginning of the 11th century it was the second largest city in Sweden._
Pictures from 2020.


-----


DSC_0727 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0813 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_0924 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1026 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1305 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_1418 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Alexander


----------



## KeanoManu

1054. Riga, Latvia
-----


Thanks! 

First non-Swedish city of this page, but still close-by.
Riga is actually a city that once were under Swedish rule.
Between 1621 - 1710.

Today the city center of Riga is a UNESCO World Heritage Site.
The city is noted for its Art Nouveau and 19th century Wooden architecture. (Pictures 5-7)
Riga is actually considered to have the largest collection of Art Nouveau buildings in the world.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_2162 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2484 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3625 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3657 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3661 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3678 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3842 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4039 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Alexander


----------



## KeanoManu

1055. Rostock, Germany
-----


Thanks!

_"Rostock is home to one of the oldest universities in the world. _(Main Building in the fourth picture)_
Founded in 1419, the University of Rostock is the third oldest university in Germany in continuous operation, and one of the oldest universities of the world. _(23rd oldest)_
It also maintains a botanical garden, the Botanischer Garten Universität Rostock."_
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_5367 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5384 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5425 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5474 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5532 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5582 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5688 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_5703 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

1056. Oslo, Norway
-----


The first two are from Jernbanetorget (Railway Square).
The next two after that are from central areas of the city, near but not on Karl Johans Gate (Main Street of the City).
Then there's two pictures from Aker Brygge.
The last two are from Grünerløkka, an area I'd definitely spend more time in if I visit Oslo again.
Pictures from 2016.


-----


DSC_2461 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2472 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2521 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2872 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3082 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3396 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4086 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4094 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## KeanoManu

1057. Busan, South Korea
-----


Thanks!

I really need to be better at updating the thread.
Despite me having more time available than usually due to furloughing I still can't find the motivation during these times.
These pictures from Busan was taken from a wide range of areas throughout the city. I covered a lot of ground during the around eight hours I spent in this city.
Jagalchi Fish Market (2), Gamcheon (3, 4), Seomyeon (6, 7) are some of the areas someone should not miss while visiting Busan.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_6903 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7134 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7278 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7342 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7550 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7779 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7915 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_8027 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

1058. Freiburg im Breisgau, Germany
-----


Most of these were taken at or around Münsterplatz in central Freiburg.
The cathedral (Münster) was under renovation so I focused on taking most pictures of the square instead of the cathedral.
The red building seen in several pictures (1, 5, 7) is called Historical Merchants' Hall (Historisches Kaufhaus).
It was built in the 14th century as a customs hall by an unknown architect.
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_2476 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2511 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2696 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_2783 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3076 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3095 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3104 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3378 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates lexander; well done


----------



## openlyJane

A spectacular red coloured building there in Freiburg. So beautifully maintained.


----------



## KeanoManu

1059. Phnom Penh, Cambodia
-----


Yes, that building caught my eyes even before I knew that it was one of the most historical buildings in the city.
It's even more eye-catching in real life than in pictures.
I'm usually very up-to-date and informed about the cities I visit,
but that road trip last year was some sort of last minute thing when our initial destination became unavailable (tickets too expensive).
It was still one of the best trips I've made, even though it was mostly improvised. We even changed which cities we were to visit along the way.

Another great trip, and my last major trip, was to Southeast Asia and Cambodia late last year.
First picture is of Wat Phnom, after which the city is named for.
Third and Fourth picture are from Orussey Market.
The Fifth picture shows new development, which is going up everywhere(!).
I hope the global crisis won't ruin their efforts and the path they were on before this started.
Pictures from 2019.


-----


DSC_5596 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_6374 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7329 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7340 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7453 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7662 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

1060. Helsinki, Finland
-----


We're going into the dark and cold season in Northern Europe.
And this year it's probably darker than ever.
Here's at least some pictures from a snowy Helsinki.
Pictures from 2018.


-----


DSC_2905 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3051 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3059 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3061 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3189 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3412 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3506 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3667 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3765 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_3822 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------



## KeanoManu

1061. Taipei, Taiwan
-----


I wouldn't mind being back in Taipei right now.
The only city where I have mostly night pictures from.
Due to intense rain during the day, and my tendency to only visit cities for a very short amount of time.
I very rarely have more than three full days in one city, most of the time I only tend to stay for two full days.
Pictures from 2017.


-----


DSC_4917 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_4928 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7142 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


DSC_7282 by Alexander Pettersson, on Flickr


​


----------

